# Retired but not Dead



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

So as many of you know I retired from the stage at this years NABBA Universe after 21yrs of competing, I was fortunate to finish my competitive career on a high being unbeaten at the NABBA west, top 4 at the NABBA Britain, top 6 at the NABBA Worlds and top 10 at the NABBA Universe so a happy man.

after the Universe many have asked "so what now" well now is business as usual I will still train with the focus and passion I have always done, I have body parts I need to improve so I will be doing just that.

I will be using the best supplements and the newest to the market all from my sponsor Cardiff Sports Nutrition I will be mentioning and reviewing these supplements in this journal my first review will be of Gaspari's new glycol use which I will be using from tomorrow.

To achieve the goals i want to my nutrition has to be top notch so i will be weighing all my foods so I have designed a daily meal plan:

Training day:

Meal 1 - 50g Pro/30g Fat

Meal 2 - 50g Carbs/50g Pro/16g Fat

Meal 3 - 50g Carbs/50g Pro/16g Fat

Meal 4 - 50g Carbs/50g Pro/16gFat

Meal 5 PWO - 75g Carbs/50g Pro

Meal 6 - 50g Pro/30g Fat

Non Training day:

Meal 1 - 50g Pro/30g Fat

Meal 2 - 50g Carbs/50g Pro/16g Fat

Meal 3 - 50g Carbs/50g Pro/16g Fat

Meal 4 - 50g Carbs/50g Pro/16gFat

Meal 5 - 50g Pro/30g Fat

Meal 6 - 50g Pro/30g Fat

I get on really well with this type of formula and as time goes I will increase the Carbs along with the good fats.

I mainly get my carbs from the following sources:

Basmati rice

Sprouted wheat bread

Ezekiel cereal

Baked potatoes

Oats

I will get my Fats from the following sources:

Macadamia oil and nuts

Coconut oil

Peanut butter

Salmon

Avocado

Eggs

Raw milk

My Protein sources will be:

Chicken

Turkey

Extra lean steak mince

Whey protein

Eggs

Grass fed beef

I follow the above plan for 6 out of a 7 day week with Sundays off plan to enjoy family time but I don't tend to eat as many meals or as many calories, I guess it is just nice to not weigh food or eat every 2-3 hrs....

i am not on cycle at the moment but I am trailing a few new methods with peptides

Boom dose IPAM twice a week on non training days

Boom dosing pMGF twice a week on training days

i will be reporting the results week by week in this journal along with the other trials I have planned the ones I have planned so far are....

high dosing CJC1295 with DAC

PreWO Insulin/GH

PostWO Insulin/GH

all will be done with a detailed diet, training plan and I won't be just smashing a load of stuff in and hoping like a lot of guys do these days plus I will not be on cycle until April.


----------



## lucs (Apr 8, 2011)

do you think you wont get feel the need to compete again ever ? or if you do it will be ignored ?


----------



## h901 (Jul 4, 2010)

Any reason for not having carbs for breakfast?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

lucanuk said:


> do you think you wont get feel the need to compete again ever ? or if you do it will be ignored ?


I am sure I will get that urge and to be fair I am not sure how I will handle it but at the moment me and the family needs a break


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

h901 said:


> Any reason for not having carbs for breakfast?


Initially it was to help with fat burning from the natural pulse but now I just prefer to start my day without them.


----------



## Daggaz (Apr 28, 2012)

deffo subbed !! good luck in ur goals matey


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

You will never retire properly will you, its in your blood to do this.


----------



## Daggaz (Apr 28, 2012)

just out of curiosity Paul, if ya don't mind is asking do you have a young family or have kids ect grown up ?


----------



## Dangerous20 (May 20, 2012)

Do you mind me asking what you mean by raw milk?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Daggaz said:


> just out of curiosity Paul, if ya don't mind is asking do you have a young family or have kids ect grown up ?


don't mind at all mate i have 3 kids kiana who is 12, Aiden who is 6 and Joseph who is 10 months



Dangerous20 said:


> Do you mind me asking what you mean by raw milk?


not at all mate, Raw milk is milk straight from the cow so non pasteurized it is a whole food and by that it means you could live just off raw milk, the fats are good fats it has a higher amount of CLA it has alot of hormones that are removed when pasteurized that help with digestion, skin, fat loss etc.......you can only buy it from the farmer though.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> So as many of you know I retired from the stage at this years NABBA Universe after 21yrs of competing, I was fortunate to finish my competitive career on a high being unbeaten at the NABBA west, top 4 at the NABBA Britain, top 6 at the NABBA Worlds and top 10 at the NABBA Universe so a happy man.
> 
> after the Universe many have asked "so what now" well now is business as usual I will still train with the focus and passion I have always done, I have body parts I need to improve so I will be doing just that.
> 
> ...


Its as if i taught you everything i know :whistling:


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

good look, going to be interesting im sure


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Hi, I always find your writing very informative and enjoy your straight to the point replies. Will follow this for my own education. Enjoy your "retirement'.


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

I like the way you set your diet up because I see an attention to detail lost on so many others who post their diets up.

It's obvious that you've set your diet to give you the right amount of protein, carbs, fat. Many others do also.

What I see different to yours is that you've included loads of other stuff to give you the requisite micronutrients. Avocado for it's good fats. The salmon, grass-fed beef and nuts presumably for omega three.

Do you use coconut oil for MCTs?

I'd be interested to see what fruit and veg you also eat.

Good stuff.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

All the best with this as always mate


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> don't mind at all mate i have 3 kids kiana who is 12, Aiden who is 6 and Joseph who is 10 months
> 
> not at all mate, Raw milk is milk straight from the cow so non pasteurized it is a whole food and by that it means you could live just off raw milk, the fats are good fats it has a higher amount of CLA it has alot of hormones that are removed when pasteurized that help with digestion, skin, fat loss etc.......you can only buy it from the farmer though.


Now this i didnt know! Im gunna go see the dairy farmer down the road from me.

Does it keep for less time as it hasnt been touched?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

thought i would kick this new journal off with a montage of my physique at the start of training and now along with my very first show and my last one this year....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Bull Terrier said:


> I like the way you set your diet up because I see an attention to detail lost on so many others who post their diets up.
> 
> It's obvious that you've set your diet to give you the right amount of protein, carbs, fat. Many others do also.
> 
> ...


yes i use the coconut oil for the MCT's

i am not great with fruit and veg but i am getting better i have spinach with my Pro/Fat meal at the end of each day and i do add some fruits in through the day sometimes, this is nothing to do with that i think they are bad i just forget.....as my carbs increase as they will i will add fruit to oats and rice (apple/Banana)



RACK said:


> All the best with this as always mate


thanks buddy hope all is good and you had a good birthday??



lukeee said:


> Now this i didnt know! Im gunna go see the dairy farmer down the road from me.
> 
> Does it keep for less time as it hasnt been touched?


6-7 days in the fridge buddy here is an article on raw milk Team Pscarb Article


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Sambuca said:


> Hi, I always find your writing very informative and enjoy your straight to the point replies. Will follow this for my own education. Enjoy your "retirement'.


thank you mate my straight to the point answers sometimes get mistaken for me being off but i just don't believe in dancing around the answer


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> don't mind at all mate i have 3 kids kiana who is 12, Aiden who is 6 and Joseph who is 10 months
> 
> not at all mate, Raw milk is milk straight from the cow so non pasteurized it is a whole food and by that it means you could live just off raw milk, the fats are good fats it has a higher amount of CLA it has alot of hormones that are removed when pasteurized that help with digestion, skin, fat loss etc.......you can only buy it from the farmer though.


Firstly subbed, love your no BS approach.

Secondly is there any taste difference with raw milk, Ive been told its excellent nutrition wise, but tastes a bit like sour milk? How do you find it?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> thank you mate my straight to the point answers sometimes get mistaken for me being off but i just don't believe in dancing around the answer


I have the same problem, offending people because to me its a black or white answer!

I think you AVI is pretty much the most epic AVI on here btw.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

onthebuild said:


> Firstly subbed, love your no BS approach.
> 
> Secondly is there any taste difference with raw milk, Ive been told its excellent nutrition wise, but tastes a bit like sour milk? How do you find it?


i think it tastes great not sour at all i have to really limit how much i use (to fit macro's) i would have it with all my shakes otherwise



Sambuca said:


> I have the same problem, offending people because to me its a black or white answer!
> 
> I think you AVI is pretty much the most epic AVI on here btw.


if people are offended so be it but i have no intention to offend unless someone gets personnel with me, thank you on the Avi mate


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

Milky said:


> You will never retire properly will you, its in your blood to do this.


My thoughts exactly Milky


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

ha ha dont say that to loudly Carl the wife might hear you 

had a great weekend with the family plenty of down time although it is my turn to get up with Joe on the weekends so no lie in.....

working from home today so food was all hot and solid meals although due to work i missed my 4th meal as it became to close to training to even have a shake.....meals where...

Meal 1 - 5 whole eggs, 2 rashers of turkey bacon, handful of cheese (eggs cooked in coconut oil)

Meal 2 - Basmati rice, Chicken, Macadamia oil

Meal 3 - Basmati rice, Chicken, Macadamia oil

Pre-WO - 1 scoop Jack3d Micro, 2 scoops Pharma Freak Creatine HCL

Intra WO - 3 scoops Humapro

Meal 4 PWO - 75g carbs from cereal, 2 scoops whey

Meal 5 - Baked spud, Chicken, Veg

Meal 6 - 6 whole eggs (if i have time before bed)

training tonight was Shoulders and Arms, i felt good tonight and had an amazing session with @CJ and Terry my 2 training partners....

Shoulders:

Standing BB dead press 3 working sets (60kg, 80kg, 100kg)

Standing DB side raise 3 working sets (15kg, 2 x 17.5kg)

Seated bent over rear delts 3 working sets with 17.5kg DB's

Triceps:

I used my handles attachments this week....

pressdowns 3 working sets

Reverse grip pressdowns 3 working sets

Biceps:

Standing cable curls with my attachments 3 working sets

Seated concentration curls 3 working sets

Hammer curls 2 working sets

like i said a great session both shoulders and arms where very pumped and felt strong......

i will be travelling to Slough for meetings on Wednesday so i am taking the opportunity to train with one of my clients Gemma and push her through a leg session at Maximums gym......


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Brilliant session..I'm sore all over now


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Subbed.

is the diet inspired by the mountain dog diet?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

MutantX said:


> Subbed.
> 
> is the diet inspired by the mountain dog diet?


not inspired as this is how i have been dieting for the last few years and how i plan some of my clients diets, one of my clients said it was a little like the Mountain dog diet so looked into it this is why i have started to use Raw milk, grass fed beef, free range eggs etc......

i will be switching over to a full MD diet in the new year to see what it brings....


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Good luck with this Paul will be following.

Quick question, out of curiosity, when you was younger or whenever have you ever gone mad with the food to 'bulk' up, like consuming stupid amounts of kcals, or have you always kept it quite sensible eating with your required kcals.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

C.Hill said:


> Good luck with this Paul will be following.
> 
> Quick question, out of curiosity, when you was younger or whenever have you ever gone mad with the food to 'bulk' up, like consuming stupid amounts of kcals, or have you always kept it quite sensible eating with your required kcals.


fukc yes, i used to eat chicken pie thinking i was ok because it had chicken in it  i have made all of the same mistakes i see guys making now a days on the forums that is why i put so much time into answering questions and helping others out so they don't make the same mistakes.....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Wednesday:

had a great session with Gemma at Maximums in slough last night, I think Gemma enjoyed it to a degree although I think her hamstrings where burning loads by the time we go onto quads.....

session was legs:

Hamstrings:

Lying leg curl 3 working sets

1 leg standing hamstring curl 3 working sets

DB stiff leg deads 3 working sets

Quads:

Leg extensions 3 working sets

Pscarb squats (10 reps with 10 sec rest x 6)

Static lunges 3 sets

Calf's:

Standing calf raise 3 sets

Seated calf raise 2 sets

it was a good session really feeling the pump afterwards, today my hamstrings are hurting 

my new method with the pMGF is going well I am feeling pumped all the time it will be a few weeks more before I can see the results I would like to see.

the boom dosing of the IPAM on non training days is going well as this is the only peptide I am using (along with Mod GRF) and my condition is maintaining so I do feel it has benefit after using it for a month, in my opinion it does show value to a degree I would like to continue it though but on a reduced dose (500mcg) this would make it more viable cost wise......

i am home now for the weekend before I am travelling again next week, I have a training session tomorrow with the other female client I have, Kelly is going in for surgery on her shoulder on Saturday so we are going to have a last chest and back session before she has to rest up for 4-6 weeks.......


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

What are pscarb squats mate?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

C.Hill said:


> What are pscarb squats mate?


10 reps followed by 10 second rest then repeat 6 times so 60 reps in total in a very short space of time with no real time to recover between each 10 reps...


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Well its brilliant to have a guy like Pscarb on the forum and to see such dedication to.

Definately an inspiration to many and no matter what you choose to do im sure youll do it to your best ability.

A top guy


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

BigTrev said:


> Well its brilliant to have a guy like Pscarb on the forum and to see such dedication to.
> 
> Definately an inspiration to many and no matter what you choose to do im sure youll do it to your best ability.
> 
> A top guy


thank you mate...


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Paul, may I ask, why you just do three shoulder exercises?

Ie I end up doing five or six..

A press, side raises, shrugs, rear delt flys,up right rows, and I always end with face pulls.

Does your three specified exercises hit all areas? Or do you frequently switch things up to hit everything on a rotational basis.

Many thanks.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> 10 reps followed by 10 second rest then repeat 6 times so 60 reps in total in a very short space of time with no real time to recover between each 10 reps...


I like the sound of these ! I need to do things that get the legs used to lactic acid building up !

Will be following this mate as i feel a bit smarter from just reading 3 pages lol :laugh:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> 10 reps followed by 10 second rest then repeat 6 times so 60 reps in total in a very short space of time with no real time to recover between each 10 reps...


i didnt think you squatted at all scarbs ??


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> i didnt think you squatted at all scarbs ??


X2?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

jon-kent said:


> I like the sound of these ! I need to do things that get the legs used to lactic acid building up !
> 
> Will be following this mate as i feel a bit smarter from just reading 3 pages lol :laugh:


glad you like the journal mate



flinty90 said:


> i didnt think you squatted at all scarbs ??





C.Hill said:


> X2?


i cannot do BB squats, these where done on a hammer strength pivot plate loaded machine where you face the machine and have pads on your shoulders, the key is that the weight is there but the movement is protected by the machine controlling my movement........here is a pic of the type of machine although i face the machine


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> glad you like the journal mate
> 
> i cannot do BB squats, these where done on a hammer strength pivot plate loaded machine where you face the machine and have pads on your shoulders, the key is that the weight is there but the movement is protected by the machine controlling my movement........here is a pic of the type of machine although i face the machine
> 
> View attachment 104460


ahhh i see mate . looks a good piece of kit, i wish our gym had a few more leg bits to be fair but ah well !!!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i trained with one of my clients Kelley at her gym in Paignton on Friday as a change plus she was going in for shoulder surgery on Saturday so a last blast before a forced rest....

we trained Chest and Back it was a good session as i got to tweak her form and technique on a few exercises which enabled her to feel the session more and on one exercise beat a PB....

Chest:

Incline BB press 3 working sets

Seated flat press 3 working sets

Seated Flyes 3 working sets

Back:

Wide grip pulldowns 3 working sets

Seated Row 3 working sets

Partial deads 3 working sets (max 150kg x 10)

Cable pullovers 3 working sets

had a great weekend with the family plus i went out on the town with my wife and the guys from the gym i train at in Plymouth, this was the first time me and the wife had been out together in 19 months due to Jen being pregnant then me dieting.....it was a great night and i went home merrily drunk 

I traveled to Crewe yesterday for work so took the opportunity to train at Peak Physique in Crewe owned by a good friend of mine, had a great session with Kelvin and Gray (his training partner & a man mountain lol)

we did Back and Chest as per my routine, the guys are not used to training two bodyparts at once and did suffer a little with the volume.

Back:

Straight bar pulldowns 3 working sets

Seated Plate loaded row 3 working sets

Partial deads 3 working sets

Chest:

Incline Smith press 3 working sets

Flat Bench press 3 working sets ( this was the first time in over 2yrs i had done this movement i was pleased to press 120kg)

Pec Deck 3 working sets

work over in North Wales today so traveled over in the morning, i am staying in a old be half decent hotel tonight everything is cool apart from no heating or hot water so not happy.....

no training tonight just 30min cardio.....

tomorrow i am travelling over to see my mum in Holmfirth after work then staying just off the M62 in a DeVere hotel (makes up for this sh1t hole  ) but going to train over at Fitness connection in Dewsbury for Legs which will be fun i am sure lol......


----------



## delhibuilder (Mar 24, 2008)

Ever gonna be around west london? My cousin wants to train with you


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

delhibuilder said:


> Ever gonna be around west london? My cousin wants to train with you


who is your cousin? i am in Heathrow 2-3 times a month


----------



## delhibuilder (Mar 24, 2008)

Will send pm hes a natural but needs help, something i cant do as im.away alot, and my advice is cack compared to your knowledge and experience


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

always good when ya get out with the the Mrs, Crewe not too far from me you don't come Wrexham way do you


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Dai Jones said:


> always good when ya get out with the the Mrs, Crewe not too far from me you don't come Wrexham way do you


my head office is in St Asaph mate i was there yesterday Wrexham is not that far from there is it?


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2012)

Do you do any seminars or anything like that mate ? Reckon ppl would learn loads, especially if they were about specifics. I know I would


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> my head office is in St Asaph mate i was there yesterday Wrexham is not that far from there is it?


O right yeh not too far mate, well if ya have time come down for a session Steve Fong is also opening a gym here in the new year


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Dai Jones said:


> O right yeh not too far mate, well if ya have time come down for a session Steve Fong is also opening a gym here in the new year


yea i had heard that will defanitily pop down to visit his gym in the new year maybe have a training session with you mate if your around?


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

how many calories is that diet mate? just interested really


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

OldManRiver said:


> Do you do any seminars or anything like that mate ? Reckon ppl would learn loads, especially if they were about specifics. I know I would


i have done a few mate over the years......



DoIEvenLift said:


> how many calories is that diet mate? just interested really


Training days - 3165 cals

Non Training days - 3435

this is maintaining my weight at the moment as it has not increased in 4 weeks i will wait until after christmas before raising it again.....


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> yea i had heard that will defanitily pop down to visit his gym in the new year maybe have a training session with you mate if your around?


O hell yeh I'm up for that mate, Steve's being trying to ge me on board for a while now and now he's getting his gym open very soon and membership is going to be a good price so it would be rude not to


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> i have done a few mate over the years......


Just throwin this out there, but maybe yourself and CSN could team up and do something like that. Nice little promotion for them, and a tidy earner for your good self, maybe like charge entrance fee one night when they are open late. I know I'd come, i'm sure a lot in the area would too.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Paul has managed to kop for this stupid bug peeps so all l can say is get well soon boss, l feel your pain.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2012)

Milky said:


> Paul has managed to kop for this stupid bug peeps so all l can say is get well soon boss, l feel your pain.


The Norovirus ? Ouch, get well soon m8.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

so back at home now after a long week away, slept in 3 hotels over 3 nights so traveled every day which really had me shattered....

i was going to train at Fitness Connection near Huddersfield on Wednesday but because of the weather and traffic i did not make the hotel in south Leeds until late, thankfully it was a DeVere hotel and fitness place so they had a cracking gym and cardio suite.

i took the opportunity to train Hamstrings and Arms there Quad equipment was very poor so opted to train these tomorrow....

Hamstrings:

Seated leg curl 4 working sets

Kettle Bell wide stance pulls (something Tom Blackman showed me, it is a little like a sumo dead but with a Kettle Bell and it hits just the hamstrings and glutes.......it was gooood ) 4 working sets

DB stiff leg deads 4 working sets (this was probably a mistake as i think after the driving this week it was to much for my back and it tweaked it a little)

Triceps:

Rope pulldowns 3 working sets

EZ bar overhead extensions 3 working sets

Close grip press 3 working sets

Biceps:

EZ bar curl 3 working sets

DB standing curl 3 working sets

Hammer curl 2 working sets

completed the session with 30min on the X trainer....

traveled back home yesterday it took me just short of 7hrs due to the weather so not great and to top that i picked up a bug of some sort and was on the toilet most of last night finally getting to bed in the early hours, weighed this morning and i had dropped 8lbs overnight.

so because of this i have not eaten that much all day so could not train but i feel much better now so hope to train in the morning.

i received some pics from Lee Archer the photographer at the Universe yesterday so thought i would put them up.....i have tweaked them a little just playing with my new software


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

due to being under the weather yesterday and not eating much i decided to take an extra days rest so trained Shoulders today.....

i trained at my old gym Marjons only because the weather is really bad down here and did not want to travel over the bridge to the gym tonight.......still had a great session.

Shoulders:

Seated Press 4 working sets (last set to failure)

Seated DB side raise 4 working sets (last set to failure)

Seated Bent over row 4 working sets

Standing Straight bar front raise 3 working sets

Rear delt cable pulls 3 working sets

i decided to up the volume a little today to be fair one of the best shoulder workouts i have had for some time, completed the session with 30min stepper........

diet today was:

Meal 1 - 2 scoops whey/40g nuts (Pecan/Cashews)

Meal 2 - 230g chicken breast/200g cooked wholegrain Basmati rice/tbls EVOO

Meal 3 - 90g Oats/30g PB/2 scoops whey

Intra WO - 1 scoop Gaspari Glycofuse, 3 scoops Humapro, 2 scoops Creatine HCL mixed in 2L water drank through workout and cardio

Meal 4 PWO - 75g Carbs from cereal, 2 scoops Whey

Meal 5 - 230g Chicken breast/200g cooked Basmati rice

Meal 6 - 200g Salmon, 2 whole free range eggs, green veg

looking forward to my off day tomorrow plus i have decided to relax on the nutrition this coming week i will still eat a daily diet such as above but i will eat some chocolate etc when i fancy..........well it is christmas and i am not dieting


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

I can see you competing again in a year or 2 paul,the urge will be too strong!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

mal said:


> I can see you competing again in a year or 2 paul,the urge will be too strong!


this might be the case mate but for the time being both me and my family need a long break, although i won't be back onstage unless i feel i can win the Class 4 NABBA Britain title


----------



## Cutandjacked (Oct 30, 2012)

Diet looks great mate... Haven't heard of Gaspari glycofuse till I just googled it lol


----------



## Cutandjacked (Oct 30, 2012)

Ps which creatine HCL do u use?


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> this might be the case mate but for the time being both me and my family need a long break, although i won't be back onstage unless i feel i can win the Class 4 NABBA Britain title


well if you keep on training and dieting as you are your going to improve condition wise at the very least!

there are the age classes too, they are very competitive these days and a great title to hold imo.

or you could go down the mass route,pile on the size and bring a new package to the stage,although

i remember you saying you dont like being super heavy,i wonder with your knowledge you could kind

of grow into the show for 5-6 weeks out if thats poss,so not to taxing on you.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

mal said:


> well if you keep on training and dieting as you are your going to improve condition wise at the very least!
> 
> there are the age classes too, they are very competitive these days and a great title to hold imo.
> 
> ...


i intend to keep progressing and see where that takes me, i have some weak points that i want to improve just in case i decide to step back onstage and think "**** i need to improve" but it will be class 4 as i feel i have something left to give.......your right about being super heavy though


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> i intend to keep progressing and see where that takes me, i have some weak points that i want to improve just in case i decide to step back onstage and think "**** i need to improve" but it will be class 4 as i feel i have something left to give.......your right about being super heavy though


Paul. I PMd an enquiry mate. Have you had it?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Scarb i know its early days mate but do you feel if you maybe didnt have a show in mind however long away it is that a person like yourself can stay motivated enough to continue at the upper levels of the sport your currently at mate ??

or is the thinking (may enter a show if you feel up to a winning standard) something you have in your mind to always keep you on top of your game ??


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

You look superb in those pics mate! As has been said, I really can't see you staying away from competition!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

PaulB said:


> Paul. I PMd an enquiry mate. Have you had it?


yes mate received it but really only look at PM's on a sunday so will reply today buddy



flinty90 said:


> Scarb i know its early days mate but do you feel if you maybe didnt have a show in mind however long away it is that a person like yourself can stay motivated enough to continue at the upper levels of the sport your currently at mate ??
> 
> or is the thinking (may enter a show if you feel up to a winning standard) something you have in your mind to always keep you on top of your game ??


my motivation is from wanting to look better mate, i never really was motivated by any one show but only to be better than my last outing, this is why i have stepped down from competing happily as this year i bettered my last showing in all 4 shows but still looked good in my first show....(if that makes sense?) i have weak points my chest being one of them, i need a break as does my family so for the foreseeable future i won't be competing but i will be still banging it hard in the gym to make sure if and it is really only a IF i decide to compete again i will be better than the Universe....



ShaunH101 said:


> You look superb in those pics mate! As has been said, I really can't see you staying away from competition!


 i won't be as i am judging 6 shows next year


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Cutandjacked said:


> Ps which creatine HCL do u use?


Pharma Freak one mate


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Paul seen on your site leave carb's out of breakfast, reasoning behind this to do with insulin sensitivity in the AM? Or.....?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Bad Alan said:


> Paul seen on your site leave carb's out of breakfast, reasoning behind this to do with insulin sensitivity in the AM? Or.....?


it si mate plus i normally do cardio in the am so this gives more of a fat burning effect as insulin is not released, as you are aware when you release insulin this puts the breaks on any fat burning........nowadays even if i don't do cardio in the morning i feel better for having Pro/Fat as meal 1.....

OVERDUE UPDATE:

Well that is it another year gone by, more turkey and sprouts eaten and now for everyone to put 110% into the gym even if it is only for a month before they get bored and stop going to the gym 

how many of you relaxed over Christmas? how many eat what you wanted when you wanted? how many of you regret all the chub you put on now so have started the New Year with a planned diet?

i had a few days off from the diet over the festive season which was very nice, spent plenty of time with the family seeing my kids faces Christmas morning was awesome.

My wife bought me a huge piece of wall art made from a load of my pictures from my recent photo shoot it was awesome.....

Like most i gained a few pounds over the Christmas but that has been dropped now and i am back to my pre-Christmas weight of 212lbs this is good as i go into January as i have a training video to record at the end of january with DnS video so want to drop a few pounds for that but doing that whilst maintaining fullness and strength.....

training sessions for last week....

Monday:

trained Shoulders and Arms due to both my training partners not feeling to great i trained on my own, this was good as my rest periods dropped so intensity was high this was felt the days after the session with really bad DOM's that took a few days to subside, the session was:

Shoulders:

BB clean & press 3 working sets

Seated DB side raise 3 working sets

Seated DB rear delts 3 working sets

Standing BB front raise 3 working sets

Biceps:

EZ BB curl 3 working sets

Preacher curls 3 working sets

DB Hammer curls 2 working sets

Triceps:

EZ grip press downs 3 working sets

EZ grip reverse pulldowns 3 working sets

EZ grip overhead extensions 3 working sets

session completed with 30min on X trainer

Wednesday:

this was leg day i trained with one of my training partners Terry...

Hamstrings:

GHR 4 working sets

Sumo Style squat with DB between legs 4 working sets (this kills the Hams and Glutes)

Quads:

Leg extensions 4 working sets

Pscarb style Leg press 6 sets of 10 with 10 sec rest between each set with 120kg

Heavy leg extensions 3 working sets

Calf's:

Standing calf raise 5 sets of 20 reps

Friday:

Chest & Back

Chest:

Flat BB dead press 4 working sets (max 100kg)

Incline Smith press 4 working sets (max 140kg)

Cable X Overs 3 working sets

Back:

Iso pulldowns 4 working sets

Close grip pulldowns 4 working sets (sitting with back to machine)

Seated cable row 3 working sets

Cable Pullovers 3 working sets

it was a very good session really pleased with how my strength is coming along, with the backing of my sponsors at Cardiff Sports Nutrition i am sure this coming year will be a great one for me being able to meet my goals......

Trained last night at Crayfords Weights and Fitness gym owned by my good friend Paul Knight, it is an awesome gym all hammer strength equipment and plenty of it i think i counted 8 hammer bench machines both plate and stack loaded not including the normal benches......

i trained with Gemma Carter a girl i am coaching this year we did Chest and Back....

Back:

wide grip pulldowns 3 working sets

Underhand grip pulldowns 3 working sets

Low pully row 3 working sets

ISO lever pulldowns 3 working sets

Chest:

Incline Hammer press 3 working sets

Seated Hammer flat press 3 working sets

Incline Flyes 2 working sets

Seated flat flyes 2 working sets

finished the workout with 20min cardio on the stair climber......which hurt a lot

i am working around Heathrow all this week so will be training at Maximums gym in Slough another great gym........because i am away from home all week i am going to train Legs tomorrow as normal then Thursday train Shoulders and Arms so i don't need to train on Friday when i get back home and so i can have tea with the family and bath the boys......

i have decided on the peptide protocol i will be using for the coming months, i have made this decision from the trailing i have carried out over the last 2 months since the Universe........it will be as follows....

Training days Monday/Friday 3iu's GH AM/PreWO + 2mg pMGF 4hrs after training

Training days Wednesday 3iu's GH AM/B4 bed

Non training days Tuesday/Thursday/Saturday = saturation dose IPAM/GHRH am/mid afternoon/early evening + 1000mcg IPAM/250mcg GHRH pre bed (this gives a second GH pulse 4-5hrs after the first one so equaling 5 peptides initiated GH pulses per day.


----------



## Dangerous20 (May 20, 2012)

What are your goals mate?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Dangerous20 said:


> What are your goals mate?


improve my chest, hamstrings along with more depth to the muscle i have


----------



## Dangerous20 (May 20, 2012)

Sounds good, don't really need to offer luck but all the best anyway pal lol


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Dangerous20 said:


> Sounds good, don't really need to offer luck but all the best anyway pal lol


Thank you.....


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

@Pscarb, the raw milk you have from the farmer, how long does it keep? And is that the stuff that stinks??


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

RascaL18 said:


> @Pscarb, the raw milk you have from the farmer, how long does it keep? And is that the stuff that stinks??


no mate no smell really.....it keeps for a good 5-7 days in the fridge, it is fukcing lovely


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> no mate no smell really.....it keeps for a good 5-7 days in the fridge, it is fukcing lovely


I did a stone archway for a farmer up here and he brought me some milk and I don't know if he was taking the piiss put of me but it really stunk like cow crap and he claimed it was fresh from the udder, it was still fairly warm! I might have to try a different farmer and see what it tastes like!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> so back at home now after a long week away, slept in 3 hotels over 3 nights so traveled every day which really had me shattered....
> 
> i was going to train at Fitness Connection near Huddersfield on Wednesday but because of the weather and traffic i did not make the hotel in south Leeds until late, thankfully it was a DeVere hotel and fitness place so they had a cracking gym and cardio suite.
> 
> ...


look immence in these pics Paul a physique to be well and truelly proud of

how did the teribble floods effect you work in st asaph mate, was devastating there before xmas

also paul how do you feel a competitor like yourself will cope with life without the hungry feirce competitive attitiude (if that makes sense lol)


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Rick89 said:


> look immence in these pics Paul a physique to be well and truelly proud of
> 
> how did the terrible floods effect you work in st asaph mate, was devastating there before xmas
> 
> also paul how do you feel a competitor like yourself will cope with life without the hungry fierce competitive attitiude (if that makes sense lol)


thanks buddy i was really pleased with the pictures, St Asaph is where my head office is the floods effected some of my colleagues but i live in Plymouth so was not effected....

my hunger is to progress that has not changed i have weak points that i want to improve for the moment i will continue to improve these......

sorry for the lack of updates i have been really busy with work spending more time away from home than i expected and working late night couple this with taking on a few more clients for the off season and i have had no time to update my journals or blog.

i won't relive to many of the sessions just my last few.....i did manage to squat for the first time in ages with the help of a hammer machine called a V squat i face the macine to squat and it is a plate loaded machine, i managed 210kgs for 12 which i was really chuffed with although my back did not like it to much for the evening and days after.....

had a great Chest and Back session at Maximums gym in Slough last monday pressed some good weights which again pleased me...

Chest:

Incline Hammer press 3 working sets (max 140kg for 8)

Decline Hammer Press 3 working sets (Max 120kg)

seated fly 3 working sets

Back:

underhand grip pulldowns 3 working sets

Low pulley row 3 working sets

Partial deads 3 working sets (Max 120kg)

i eased back on my back a little as my lower back was still tender from the leg session the week before, this also effected my Leg training this week as well unfortunately so after smashing hamstrings i had to take it easy on quads....

Hamstrings:

Lying leg curl 4 working sets

Sumo Squat with DB 3 working sets

Single leg curl 3 working sets

Quads:

Leg extensions 6 working sets of 15 reps

Calf's

Seated calf raise 4 working sets

i weighed 220lbs after the Christmas week this morning i weighed in at 212lbs i have done nothing special just training and the normal 3 x week cardio along with sticking to the diet plan i have, i aim to maintain this weight or just around it until i go back on cycle at the start of April.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

would you say the V squat hammer machine would be just as good as bb squats as I too suffer from a dodgy back


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Dai Jones said:


> would you say the V squat hammer machine would be just as good as bb squats as I too suffer from a dodgy back


yes mate i do not see why not, Squats seem to have this mythical status in BB to build big legs i have not done them since 1996 when i was paralyzed from the waist down only leg press and mine are not to shoddy 

if you cannot do normal squats then anything else is a bonus, i face the V Squat machine when i use it so it really is like a normal squat.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> yes mate i do not see why not, Squats seem to have this mythical status in BB to build big legs i have not done them since 1996 when i was paralyzed from the waist down only leg press and mine are not to shoddy
> 
> if you cannot do normal squats then anything else is a bonus, i face the V Squat machine when i use it so it really is like a normal squat.


wow hats off to you to come back from that, I can still do squats but things go pear shaped after a few sets so thank you for the info Paul think I will use both now and mix it up a bit


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Dai Jones said:


> wow hats off to you to come back from that, I can still do squats but things go pear shaped after a few sets so thank you for the info Paul think I will use both now and mix it up a bit


No probs buddy

I have been training at my normal gym this week as i have been working from home which makes a change as for the last 3 weeks i have been away from home which has its perks but i do like training with Terry and @CJ as they push me more than i can on my own.

Monday was Shoulders and Arms:

Shoulders:

Standing Dead Press 3 working sets (max 80kg)

Seated DB side raise 3 working sets

Bent over lateral DB raise 3 working sets

Face pulls 3 working sets

Triceps: using my multi grips

Pressdowns 3 working sets

reverse grip Pressdowns 3 working sets

Overhead extensions 3 working sets

Biceps:

Standing cable curl 3 working sets

DB preacher curl 3 working sets

Hammer curl 3 working sets

finished with 30min X trainer

Wednesday was leg day....

Hamstrings:

Seated leg curl 3 working sets

Sumo DB squats for hams 3 working sets

GHR 3 working sets

Quads:

Leg extensions 4 working sets

Leg press 4 working sets (4th set was a strip off totaling 32 reps) (max weight 380kg)

no training tomorrow as i am doing a video shoot with DnS video at Pro Gym so will be doing my normal Chest/Back session then...

weigh in last week was 212lbs as i mentioned i think i will remain at this weight or there about until i go back on in April which i am happy with plus i am keeping my diet nice and tight through the week and on a Saturday so i should not gain to much bad

weight.

i am away next week in North Wales so will be training at a few gyms might even pop in to see Steve Fox at his new gym in Wrexham.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

I'm amazed how you keep up the drive to constantly better yourself, despite the fact your not competing this year, most people would just sit back a little, this is almost as if your pushing yourself hard that if you make a come back next year that you will four steps beyond what you were.

Brilliant motivation for the lads on here in how regardless of competition on stage, its about purely bettering yourself and being the best you can be for your own personal reasons.

Amazing! :thumbup:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> No probs buddy
> 
> i am away next week in North Wales so will be training at a few gyms might even pop in to see Steve Fox at his new gym in Wrexham.


I don't think its open yet Paul but you might be more in the know than me


----------



## dannnn (Nov 15, 2011)

6th at NABBA worlds and 10th at NABBA Universe... 4 competitors came from other planets? Not a bad turn out!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Anyone who's not tried Leg Press Pscarb Stlye need to give it a go....... then vomit!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

RACK said:


> Anyone who's not tried Leg Press Pscarb Stlye need to give it a go....... then vomit!


Awesome exercise buddy.....

So a bit of an update....

The video shoot went well last Saturday took approx 3hrs I enjoyed every minute, I will find out what is happening with the footage soon but it was mentioned it will be used as an intro to a new TV channel.

So this last week I travelled to north Wales on the Monday for a big presentation on the Tuesday, because of this i worked until 11.30pm Monday night so could not train Shoulders and Arms as I was scheduled to.

Presentation went well so after work on the Tuesday I travelled over to Trafford centre and had a leg session with Tania George at her gym Olympic Gym in Eccles.

Tania did her squatting before I got there so she was ready to go....

Leg extensions warm up 3 sets

V squat 4 sets (max 200kg)

Walking lunges 2 full length of gym

Hamstrings:

Lying leg curl 4 sets

GHR 3 sets

That's where the workout ended as I had some severe pain in my back......but my hams where on fire.

Travelled home on Wednesday and trained in my normal gym, trained Shoulders and Arms and although it was a decent session my back problem was hindering it plus I seemed to be feeling a little under the weather.........

My normal training partners trained legs as I did my shoulders and arms so I took the opportunity to take a sneaky pic of @CJ doing 5kg on the leg curls



Arms:

Cable curls 3 working sets

Preacher curls 3 working sets

Hammer curls 2 working sets

Triceps:

Press downs 3working sets

Reverse grip preedowns 3 working sets

Overhead extensions 3 working sets

Shoulders:

Cable side raise 3 sets

DB sides raise pscarb style (6 sets 10 reps with 10 sec rest between sets)

Face pulls 3 sets

No pressing as my shoulder was playing up along with my back......

I had noticed a rash on my abs earlier in the week that had often pretty sore and developed into small blisters so the wife made me make an appointment with the doctor, I had the appointment on Thursday morning and he shocked the sh1t out of me by telling me I had Shingles.............yes fukcing Shingles and since then things have gone down hill, the pain is incredible I can hardly move and am dosed up on Tramadol most of the time, looks like this will be with me for at least a few weeks so no training until I am recovered......


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Asshole...that is all


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

CJ said:


> Asshole...that is all


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Sorry to hear that Paul, all the best for a speedy recovery pal


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

Shingles is really rough,pain is crazy.got it on shoulder and it was spreading to my ear before I went emergency doctor(said I could go deaf if I hadn't caught it-.got onto antibiotics quick and was down in a few days.hang in there,should pass once you got the right meds.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

They don't give meds any more mate, it is on my abs and back the pain is unbelievable never had anything like it.....


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2013)

Shingles ugh !!! Nasty as fk they are, sorry to hear you are ill. There was a liquid that ppl used to put on the blisters, but i'll be fked if I can remember it's name. It was a pink liquid, like an antihistamine which really calmed down the sore areas. I'll try n find out what it was called, cos it's old skool stuff.

EDIT ! : Camomile lotion, I remember now. That was the stuff, supposed to really calm the lesions down.


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Are your working sets same weight or do you move up in weight?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Shingles ugh !!! Nasty as fk they are, sorry to hear you are ill. There was a liquid that ppl used to put on the blisters, but i'll be fked if I can remember it's name. It was a pink liquid, like an antihistamine which really calmed down the sore areas. I'll try n find out what it was called, cos it's old skool stuff.
> 
> EDIT ! : Camomile lotion, I remember now. That was the stuff, supposed to really calm the lesions down.


i remember that stuff from when I was younger



MutantX said:


> Are your working sets same weight or do you move up in weight?


Most of the time my working sets are my max weight for 8-10 reps if I do feel stronger i will raise it for my next working set but in general it is the heaviest I can lift for the rep ranges.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2013)

I don't even know if they still sell it tbh, but I do know it soothes the shingles blisters a lot.


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

My misses went to the docs for shingles and they have put her on a drug called gabapentine which kills the pain in the nerve endings.

Its helped her a lot.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Scarb do you always use hammer strength stuff for chest mate do you not use BB ???


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Paul,

Are you over the shingles now mate. All the best.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Morning scarab !!!!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

MutantX said:


> My misses went to the docs for shingles and they have put her on a drug called gabapentine which kills the pain in the nerve endings.
> 
> Its helped her a lot.


i got nothing buddy but i am using Low Dose Naltrexone for the nerve damage and it is helping loads.



flinty90 said:


> Scarb do you always use hammer strength stuff for chest mate do you not use BB ???


for flat press? i only use Hammer or seated press BB gives far to many injuries i have done it in the past but seem to tweak my shoulders to many times.....



Huntingground said:


> Paul,
> 
> Are you over the shingles now mate. All the best.


No mate not yet but it looks like it is coming to the end part, the pain is still there but is mostly in my back from the nerves and is not as bad as it was this tie last week, i am back working from home this week but still no Gym time. hope to get back to the gym next week but will be taking it easy for a week or two.......



flinty90 said:


> Morning scarab !!!!


its Pscarb  and good morning mate....


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

Paul try MILK OF MAGNESiUM lotion for the sores,helps control the scratching and relief for the itching... hope u well soon and back to the gym


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Hi guys and girls,

it has been a few weeks since i had the oppertunity to update my Blog this was mainly down to contracting the shingles virus about a month ago, it hit me like a train and had me off work for 2 weeks and off training for just over 3 weeks.

the nerve pain from the virus was unbelievable but seemed to respond very well from using Low Dose Naltrexone (LDN Info) which was a good thing as the GP gave me sod all.....

i dropped 12lbs through this period and gained a little more BF than i wanted, so because of this i took my old coach Skip Hill from Intense muscle up on his offer to include me on a new experiment he is doing concerning diet.

this gave me a focus that i really needed to get back in shape in a controlled environment that a detailed diet brings, i cannot go into the details of the method just yet but i will do after it has completed (approx 10 weeks).

so this started today the purpose as i mentioned is to maintain roughly the same weight but recomp my physique so at the end of the 10 weeks i am roughly the same weight but leaner, as of this morning i am 208lbs i will keep all informed with my progress over the coming weeks....

Last week i had the opportunity to train with my wife Jennifer and to show her how to squat and dead lift, Jennifer has been training since September 2012 after a long recovery from the birth of our 3rd child Joe last February, she has really taken to training with great development.

i showed her how to squat and not only did she take to it like a fish in water but she managed a 60kg squat for 10 reps at a weight of 48kg herself which is impressive.....

here is a picture for comparison the one on the left was taken 2 days before Joe was born (Feb 12) the picture on the right was taken last week approx 12 months after, as you can see it is a great transformation....



so i started my new diet today as i said it is for 10 weeks so am looking forward to what changes i can make which will hold me in good stead for my holiday in June.....

i am up in North Wales today but due to travelling i have moved my workout to tomorrow this means i wont be to tired from both training and travelling as i am taking it easy for the next few weeks so that i do not have another case of shingles.

i will make sure the updates are more often from now on.....


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Holy sh1t mate!!!!! Look at the size of her belly when pregnant!!!

Amazing work she looks brilliant.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Suprakill4 said:


> Holy sh1t mate!!!!! Look at the size of her belly when pregnant!!!
> 
> Amazing work she looks brilliant.


thanks mate


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Why such a long recovery from the pregnancy mate if you don't mind me asking? I know nothing about people having kids so it might just be normal to take that time to recover?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Suprakill4 said:


> Why such a long recovery from the pregnancy mate if you don't mind me asking? I know nothing about people having kids so it might just be normal to take that time to recover?


When I mean recovery I mean able to get back in the gym full time with a purpose, Jens birth of Joe was pretty bad she lost a lot of blood as we had an emergency procedure.........but then she only took 5 days off her studies then got back and completed her dissertation and then revised and passed her final exams for her 3yr psychology honours degree, so September was the only time she could really get back into the gym.........


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

did she give birth to a 6 ft baby lol looks like she smuggling morks egg shaped space shuttle hahaha

flat as hell now though looks like you might be a good influence on her Paul :thumbup1:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

flinty90 said:


> did she give birth to a 6 ft baby lol looks like she smuggling morks egg shaped space shuttle hahaha
> 
> flat as hell now though looks like you might be a good influence on her Paul :thumbup1:


Joe was a bigun mate lol, lots of fluid in there though......

The training, supplement, diet plan is the only advice she has ever listened to from me mate lol she loves to train and loves to train legs and it shows now, she wants her abs fully out for our holiday in June but then so do I


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> Joe was a bigun mate lol, lots of fluid in there though......
> 
> The training, supplement, diet plan is the only advice she has ever listened to from me mate lol she loves to train and loves to train legs and it shows now, she wants her abs fully out for our holiday in June but then so do I


bloody hell she can only be about 5 days off having them out mate hahaha ..

looking great sounds like a strong one for such a small lady :thumbup1:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> When I mean recovery I mean able to get back in the gym full time with a purpose, Jens birth of Joe was pretty bad she lost a lot of blood as we had an emergency procedure.........but then she only took 5 days off her studies then got back and completed her dissertation and then revised and passed her final exams for her 3yr psychology honours degree, so September was the only time she could really get back into the gym.........


Wow. This woman likes to achieve a lot in life, pretty too if you don't kind me saying. It's nice to read about people with such drive in training let alone all aspects of life.

I don't want kids I don't think I could manage with the stress of it all.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

flinty90 said:


> bloody hell she can only be about 5 days off having them out mate hahaha ..
> 
> looking great sounds like a strong one for such a small lady :thumbup1:


she keeps me in line mate



Suprakill4 said:


> Wow. This woman likes to achieve a lot in life, pretty too if you don't kind me saying. It's nice to read about people with such drive in training let alone all aspects of life.
> 
> I don't want kids I don't think I could manage with the stress of it all.


Don't mind at all buddy, I am very lucky we have been together for 16yrs and have 3 great kids and she looks after them on her own when I am working away like I am at the moment


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

training this week has been Tuesday/Thursday and next session will be saturday this is mainly because i travelled to north wales monday so did not want to train as well on the same day, i did train on tuesday at DL fitness in Rhyl Tuesday night and had a great session....

Chest:

Incline press 6 sets 10 reps 10 sec between sets

Flat seated flyes 4 working sets

Back:

Seated Row 4 sets

Close grip pulldowns 4 sets

finished with 30min X trainer cardio

the sessions are still light and low intensity as i am not yet fully recovered from the shingles, it will take a few weeks before i can push it 100% in the gym, i hope to get back to that just before my next cycle starts which is in 3 weeks time.

Tonight i trained legs back home in Plymouth, it had to be a quick session as i was running late to take my boy to football....

DB stiff leg deads 4 sets

Seated ham curl 6 sets 10 reps

Leg extensions FST-7

Leg press Pscarb style

Heavy partial leg extensions 3 sets

finished with 30min cardio on X trainer.....

i am back in the gym on Saturday with @CJ and Terry as we are meeting a few guys who are coming down to train at our place......

as some of you know i had some kidney issues back in 2009 which after a lot of scaremongering and blaming steroids turned out to be sod all, but they did not get to the bottom of the reason i have a high level of protein in my urine.

after seeing the consultant over Christmas and a few more blood tests i have now been booked in for another biopsy next week but this time it is nil by mouth for 12 hrs before and an overnight stay so i assume that this is under a general.....not looking forward to it though as i hate hospitals but i need to get to the bottom of this soon as it is doing my head in .....

a few weeks ago i did a training video with DNS video the reason was to get some footage for a new TV program and for some promo shots for a advertising video for the NABBA West, this is now out you can find it here there are a few shots of me in the gym and a few onstage...


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Cracking editing on the video mate, very proffessional and keeps you interested..


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yes very pleased, i do like the class 4 comparison at 52 seconds in


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

I loved the couple of shots of the old boy,he was really enjoying himself up there


----------



## cooper79 (Sep 15, 2008)

Video is excellent advert for the nabba west show


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

hi everyone hope all is good with you all?

a little update on last week, i continued to take it easy for the sessions last week my final session was on saturday at Pro gym in Plymouth with my training partners @CJ and Terry....

Shoulders & Arms

Shoulders:

Seated DB side raise 3 working sets

Palms facing in press 3 working sets

Standing Dead Press 3 working sets

Biceps:

Concentration DB curls 3 x 30 reps

Seated single arm curl 3 working sets

Hammer curls 3 working sets

Triceps:

Pressdowns 3 working sets

Underhand grip pressdowns 3 working sets

Overhead extensions 3 working sets

shoulders and arms where totally fried it was a great session, also in the gym was Harry Jack who is currently prepping for the NABBA West i take over Harry's prep in 3 weeks time at the 6 week out mark, i was impressed with how Harry looked at this stage and look forward to taken him into the show with the aim of winning his class and getting an invite to the finals.

i took a well deserved night off on Saturday night to celebrate my wife's birthday so went out on the town and got merrily drunk  that evening so Sunday was a day of rest but god was my arms and shoulders sore.....

Monday i traveled to Heathrow but before checking into the hotel i drove up to Monsters Gym in Cheshunt to train with Gemma, it is a great gym but was very busy (national Chest day  ) so could not use some of the equipment i wanted but still a good session......

Chest/Back:

Chest:

Incline Hammer press 4 working sets

Decline Hammer press 3 working sets

Seated Hammer bench 3 working sets

Back:

Hammer plate loading pull down 4 working sets

Hammer low row 3 working sets

Underhand grip Hammer pulldowns 3 working sets

Partial dead's 3 working sets

Finished the session with 30min cardio.......

i am travelling home in the morning and because i am going into hospital on Thursday for a procedure which will keep me in overnight i cannot train tomorrow after being away (tea with the kids) so because of this i trained Legs tonight at maximums in Slough.....

Legs:

Quads:

Leg extensions 4 working sets

V Squat 4 working sets 120kg, 160kg, 200kg Max 240kg for 8 best i have ever lifted since my spinal accident in 1996 so well chuffed






i had my BF measured last week in a Bod Pod at the Marjons University in Plymouth, going in i knew it would be high as i have dropped 14lbs whilst i was ill with Shingles so my body recomp has changed and not for the better i expected approx 17% and it came back as 18% so no surprise but it wont be that high for long as i started a recomp diet on Monday plus this will change when i go back on cycle in a few weeks to gain back some of that lost muscle.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Have you still got any nerve pain from the shingles mate? I had it for a few weeks after near my ribs


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

what a week i have had, last week was a stressful one as i had to have another kidney biopsy (first one back in 2009) it was for the same issue and that is i am leaking protein into my urine......hopefully the biopsy will help find out why as the biopsy and the other investigations found that my kidneys where healthy back in 2009......

so training was restricted to last Monday and Tuesday and cardio was pretty much non existent, my diet went out the window as i was nil by mouth from midnight Wednesday until 2.00pm on Thursday and then it was only a protein shake until 11.00am Friday morning......

so after dropping 12lbs with the shingles i dropped another 5lbs last week with being in hospital for 24hrs.......so not happy as it seems i cannot get any traction going to move forward........

with that in mind i have started to plan my next cycle which starts in just over a week (12 weeks from my holiday) it will come as no surprise that it will be Test/Tren/Mast in a 2:1:1 ration although the dose has yet to be sorted.......

it will also include GH on training days and Peptides on non training days again doses are yet to be decided on but it will not be pushing any envelopes dose wise.....

i am weighing 205lbs as of last sunday i am hoping my weight levels off before the cycle at around 210lbs which it should with the rebound from the recent weight loss although i am using a restricted calorie diet to drop some bad weight that was gained whilst i had shingles.

my training is the same on a 3 day week (M/W/F) but with HIIT cardio fasted on non training days.....

So this week so far i trained Shoulders and Arms on Monday at Maximums gym in Slough had a good workout not the strongest i have had but a good start...

Shoulders:

Hammer Shoulder press 2 working sets

Cable side raise 2 working sets

Face Pulls 2 working sets

Biceps:

Standing DB curls 2 working sets

Isolation concentration curls 2 working sets

DB Hammer curls 2 working sets

Triceps:

Pressdowns 2 working sets

Underhand grip pressdowns 2 working sets

Overhead extensions 2 working sets

legs tomorrow night with one of my team Gemma she is coming down to Maximums for a session.......


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Hope everything is ok health wise.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Sambuca said:


> Hope everything is ok health wise.


it is really we just need to know why i am leaking protein, i had several investigation procedures back in 2009 when they assumed steroids had wrecked my kidneys and in the end the results showed nothing so because they assumed it was the gear and it was not they sort of dropped it and did not look at other reasons for the leakage thankfully i have a consultant that is not judging me just trying to find an answer.....


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> it is really we just need to know why i am leaking protein, i had several investigation procedures back in 2009 when they assumed steroids had wrecked my kidneys and in the end the results showed nothing so because they assumed it was the gear and it was not they sort of dropped it and did not look at other reasons for the leakage thankfully i have a consultant that is not judging me just trying to find an answer.....


thats good to hear, will be defo interested in your test tren mast cycle


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Dai Jones said:


> thats good to hear, will be defo interested in your test tren mast cycle


i have used this cycle pretty much since 2011 on both off season and pre comp and for me it is by far the best i have run


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> i have used this cycle pretty much since 2011 on both off season and pre comp and for me it is by far the best i have run


I will be looking to run this soon so will be keeping a close eye


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Had a great training session tonight back in my gym in Plymouth Pro gym with my training partners (@CJ, @Terry79) it was Back and Chest day and felt really good back training with the guys.

Back:

Iso lever pull downs 3 working sets

Partial deadlifts 3 working sets

Reverse seated pull downs 3 working sets

Straight arm pull downs 3 working sets

Chest:

Incline press 3 working sets

Seated flat press 3 working sets

Cable x overs 3 working sets

Not great on weight tonight but don't want to push it to hard so soon after being ill and in hospital but certainly feel better for it.

Not travelling next week so get a full week at home and training with the guys which is a good thing......

I will be starting my next cycle in a weeks time so have decided on what I will use

500mg Test E

250mg Tren E

250mg Mast E

All will be PC and be run for 12 weeks, I may use an oral like Var at the start but am undecided at the moment.

HCG will be run throughout at 1000iu dosed 500iu x 2 per week

GH will be Pharma Geno 8iu M/W/F

Peptides will be saturation dose IPAM/Mod GRF 5 x day on non training days

Not sure on my starting weight but guess it will be approx 210......


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Is there a reason for using var at the start if you do use it


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Dai Jones said:


> Is there a reason for using var at the start if you do use it


I get a nice kick from it as the injectable's don't seem to really take hold for a few weeks with me


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

trained monday it was a great session really getting back into the swing of things after the crappy 6 weeks i have had......

the DOM's i have from that session are still with me 2 days later which to be fair i expected and i expect this will continue for the next week or two whilst i get back into things......

i have change the cycle and it will now be

600mg Test

300mg Tren

300mg Mast

no front load oral although i am using formoterol as a fat burning aid i prefer this over clen as it does not hit the heart like clen does plus it has been shown to preserve muscle and burn fat in doses of just 160mg with no negative side effects Formoterol Study

i started the Genotropin Monday night (saved the boxes i have for this cycle) i dosed it all before bed and jesus did i sleep like a baby got to love Western Pharma GH.....

Monday training:

Chest:

Incline Smith press 3 working sets (max 100kg)

Seated flat press 3 working set 3 working sets (Max 80kg)

Cable x overs 3 working sets

Back:

ISO lever pulldowns 3 working sets

Seated row 3 working sets

Meadow Rows 3 working sets

Cable straight arm pulls 3 working sets

as i said great session.......looking forward to legs tonight....


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2013)

That formoterol sounds interesting, especially if it's less harsh as clen but still effective. Do you run that alone during a cut , or with something else ?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i am cutting at the moment well recomping after my recent illness and yes i would only run it then..

had a decent week this week so far have been working away again so trained at Maximums in Slough monday to do Chest and Back and my wifes gym this morning (Virgin Active) to do Legs....

Monday - Chest Back

Flat flyes 4 working sets

Incline Hammer press 4 working sets

Decline Hammer press 4 working sets

Wide pulldowns 3 working sets

Seated Row 3 working sets

Partial deads 4 working sets

Under hand low pulls 3 working sets

my strength is still behind what it was before i was ill but it is getting there.....

Legs:

Leg extensions 4 working sets

Leg press Pscarb style

Lunges

Seated Ham curl 4 working sets

GHR 4 working sets

no time for calfs but who needs to train them lol

i started my cycle a week earlier than expected so i am coming up to the end of the 2nd week this weekend, starting weight was 206lbs last sundays weight before my refeed was 212lbs which i am chuffed with as i am leaner as well....

i am off now until next thursday but am away M/T/W of next week with the family at Lego Land so that should be a nice relaxing break.....

training tomorrow with @CJ and Terry


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Hey Paul hope your ok mate ... so even though you arent planning to compete anymore you still enjoy running the cycles mate ?? will that ever stop do you think or do you see massive health benefits for a person like yourself going into the senior years !!

Anyway hoper all is well not been on for a while so forgive me if i have asked a daft question !!!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

flinty90 said:


> Hey Paul hope your ok mate ... so even though you arent planning to compete anymore you still enjoy running the cycles mate ?? will that ever stop do you think or do you see massive health benefits for a person like yourself going into the senior years !!
> 
> Anyway hoper all is well not been on for a while so forgive me if i have asked a daft question !!!


no i don't think it will mate, i use very little these days so i see no issue i am retired but have said you never know what the future brings and i may be in a posision in 4-5yrs time where i want to give it another go who knows..... 

trained at Pro Gym tonight with @CJ and @Terry79 Craig had got in early and had trained back so we all did Chest together then me and Terry carried on with Back...

Chest:

Flat Dead Press 4 working sets (max was 120kg)

Incline Smith press 4 working sets (max 120kg)

Cable X Overs 3 working sets

Back:

ISO lever pulldowns 4 working sets

Reverse seated close grip pull downs (See Video) i do this because it gives a more strict movement as nothing i holding your legs down so your form and therefor the contraction on your back is more intense, plus your ego does not run away with you.






Seated straight bar row 4 working sets

Straight arm pulldowns with rope attachment 2 working sets

it was a very good workout and my strength although not back to normal it is getting better, i look a lot fuller this week and i can see more detail so dropping fat which again i am very happy with, back in the gym sunday as i am away Monday for 3 days at Lego land with the family.....


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

How do you find training chest and back together? I'm yet to find a 3 day split that I'm 100% happy with.

Eg if I train chest and shoulders together on a push pull legs split I find 1 of the lifts really suffers.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

MutantX said:


> How do you find training chest and back together? I'm yet to find a 3 day split that I'm 100% happy with.
> 
> Eg if I train chest and shoulders together on a push pull legs split I find 1 of the lifts really suffers.


My 3 day split is not the norm as I train chest and back twice before I train shoulders and arms, first session is chest first then back then the second session is back first then chest, this enables me to hit it hard each session and it does not affect my lifts overall......

Plus if you train back first then do chest and your max lift is down by 10% but you are lifting with100% effort the weight is irrelevant as that weight is the heaviest you can lift so you are pushing to the max and that is what makes muscle grow


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

A bit of an update guys and girls....

Due to going away with the family at the start of the week we trained Shoulders and Arms on Sunday morning.....

Shoulders:

Seated DB side raise 2 working sets (20kg db's)

Standing Dead Press 2 working sets (max 80kg)

Standing one arm DB press 2 working sets (30kg DB)

Triceps:

Rope press downs 2 working sets

Dips 2 working sets

Straight bar press downs 2 working sets

Biceps:

Seated DB curls 2 working sets (max 25kg)

Seated concentration curl machine (plate loaded)

Hand offs (EZ bar do 12 reps then pass to training partner and repeat 4 times)

As I mentioned I went away Monday with the family we all went to Lego land my 6yr old has been wanting to go there for years so I took some time off from work and we all went Monday, the hotel we stayed in was nice and had a pool so we took the chance to have a family swim (I don't get this opportunity often).

The day in Lego land was great my boy loved it and we all had a great day, my fav part was the Star Wars part......

The day was going well until we got back to the hotel and I was just about to have a shower and I slipped on the non slip Matt in the bath and twisted my elbow.......I was in a lot of pain...

So drove back home on Wednesday (painful) and immediately went to A&E in Plymouth to get my right arm checked out after an x ray it was diagnosed as soft tissue damage and thankfully should be all ok in a few days.

I went to my Physio this morning and she said that it should be fine in a few days but I need to not do any upper body training until next week, this is fine as the last thing I need is another injury......

So with this in mind I trained Legs tonight....I could not go heavy as my damaged arm would not allow me to hold onto the machines when doing extensions and press...

Quads:

Warmup leg extensions 4 sets

Leg press 3 x 40 reps (started with wide stance then moved feet closer to each other every 10 reps)

Leg extensions 3 working sets

Hamstrings:

GHR 4 x 15 reps (finished me off)

Seated leg curl 3 working sets

Calf's:

6 x 15 reps

Finished off with 20min HIIT on stationary bike.

Due to my injury I won't be training now until next Monday when I am in Heathrow so hopefully the rest will do me good and the injury heals......

Apart from this little blip I am happy with how the cycle is going so far I am gaining weight but getting leaner so well happy.....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

back in the gym now after twisting my elbow at Lego land, it is still not 100% but strangely enough training does not seem to aggravate it.....i travelled to Liverpool yesterday for a business meeting this morning so i took the chance to train at The Training Station Gym.

great gym basic but with plenty of equipment and weight for a good workout, i am training with @Milky tonight so i have swapped around my training this week to accommodate travelling so last night was Back...

Back:

Wide grip pulldowns 4 working sets

Seated narrow grip row 4 working sets

Narrow grip pulldowns 4 working sets

Partial deads 2 working sets (this would of been 4 but pulled my back)

Rope straight arm pullovers 2 working sets

finished with 30min cardio.....

today has not bee a great day food wise as my 10 am meeting ran over by 2.5hrs so i have missed a few meals i am trying to get another in before the training session with Milky tonight...............

****journal update post training****

@Milky has just dropped me off at the hotel, had a great session at his gym which is a well equipped gym with plenty of weights and equipment....not sure Milky likes the fact i noticed he has a jacobs ladder though 

we trained Chest tonight.....

Chest:

Incline smith press 4 working sets (Max was 100kg my elbow injury prevented me from lifting more)

Seated flat press 4 working sets

High incline press 2 working sets (had to stop this movement as it did not feel right)

Seated machine flyes 3 working sets

chest feels pumped and worked i think Milky had a good session as well.....

after the session we had a look at Milky's form on squats and introduced box squats, the issue was he was dropping straight down and pushing his knees far over his toes hence the back pain, so by getting him to sit down as such this helps the form.....

no cardio tonight but this morning i did a Tabata workout and 30min cardio in the hotel.....

i am home tomorrow morning for the rest of the week so plenty of time at home.......

weighed in on sunday as per usual and i am back to my pre-shingles weight of 216lbs so very happy about that even more so as i am in better condition.....


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Clearly you missed the " out of order " sticker stuck to it :whistling:

Great session mate and great company, thanks for making the time to train with me :thumb:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

no sticker buddy 

it was my pleasure mate it was great to have a session and see you in real life as the size you have put on is impressive so is your condition considering we have been going for size....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

New Article on my Team Pscarb site

Never Ignore the Importance of Diet


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> New Article on my Team Pscarb site
> 
> Never Ignore the Importance of Diet


I gota say paul thats gota b the best most simple article ive ever read on eating properly. Certainly straightened out a few things in my mind and definitely something i will refer to in future and point people in the direction of!


----------



## Davey Boy (Mar 1, 2007)

Great read mate cheers


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

dipdabs said:


> I gota say paul thats gota b the best most simple article ive ever read on eating properly. Certainly straightened out a few things in my mind and definitely something i will refer to in future and point people in the direction of!


thank you i am glad you liked it


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2013)

Yep good read Paul.

When I'm bulking they're the rules i live by.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> New Article on my Team Pscarb site
> 
> Never Ignore the Importance of Diet


maybe a stupid question but hey, to regards eating every three hours I have been banded from eating at my desk in work so only get a solid meal at lunch if you were in my position would you get shakes down you or three solid meals


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> New Article on my Team Pscarb site
> 
> Never Ignore the Importance of Diet


Great read Paul, very easy to understand :thumb:

Quick question if you dont mind me asking, Im currently doing a low carb approach (160f, 300p, 25c) on non training days, but I train fairly late (when the kids are in bed) and never feel I can eat a proper PWO meal by the time I get home. Would a Whey/Leucine/Dextrose shake driving home from the gym and a bowl of cocopops be a good idea?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Ben_Dover said:


> Great read Paul, very easy to understand :thumb:
> 
> Quick question if you dont mind me asking, Im currently doing a low carb approach (160f, 300p, 25c) on non training days, but I train fairly late (when the kids are in bed) and never feel I can eat a proper PWO meal by the time I get home. Would a Whey/Leucine/Dextrose shake driving home from the gym and a bowl of cocopops be a good idea?


i see no issue with eating a PWO carb meal or drink but not both? timing will not matter as your body will suck up those carbs for recovery and as long as they are within your numbers for the day it does not matter.....

when i am at home i choose to have a cereal PWO with a Whey shake, when i am away i tend to have a whey shake and Gaspari Glycofuse as it is easier with being in a hotel....



Dai Jones said:


> maybe a stupid question but hey, to regards eating every three hours I have been banded from eating at my desk in work so only get a solid meal at lunch if you were in my position would you get shakes down you or three solid meals


the only stupid question is the one not asked buddy, if you cannot eat at your desk but you can drink a shake then do it buddy, when i used to be a MAC engineer for ease i used to alternate between Shakes and solid meals it certainly did me no harm....


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> i see no issue with eating a PWO carb meal or drink but not both? timing will not matter as your body will suck up those carbs for recovery and as long as they are within your numbers for the day it does not matter.....
> 
> when i am at home i choose to have a cereal PWO with a Whey shake, when i am away i tend to have a whey shake and Gaspari Glycofuse as it is easier with being in a hotel....
> 
> the only stupid question is the one not asked buddy, if you cannot eat at your desk but you can drink a shake then do it buddy, when i used to be a MAC engineer for ease i used to alternate between Shakes and solid meals it certainly did me no harm....


Thanks for confirming


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

ok back at home on wednesday after a few days away so no training wednesday night as it was tea with the family.

i trained legs at the Wifes gym on wednesday night (virgin Active) it was a decent session as they have a really good leg press and a good range of kettlebells for sumo hamstring squats...

Quads:

Leg extensions 3 sets warmup

Leg press Pscarb style

Lunges onto bench 3 sets

Extensions heavy 3 working sets

Hamstrings:

GHR's 4 working sets

Kettlebell open stance sumo squat 4 working sets (works the hams and glutes)

Calf's:

Seated calf raise 6 sets

finished the session off with 20min HIIT on the bike

Tonight was Back and Chest back at Pro gym with Terry as CJ had a thing on so could not train.....

Back:

ISO lever pulldowns 4 sets

Close grip reverse pulldowns 4 sets

Seated Row 4 sets

Rope cable straight arm pulls 3 working sets

Chest:

Incline smith press 4 sets (max was 140kg)

Seated flat press 4 sets

Cable X overs 3 sets

as you can see from the incline press my strength is coming back the lift felt easy but a huge strain on my still injured forearm/elbow.....

back up to my pre-shingles weight last weekend of 216lbs so really happy as i am much leaner than i was at 204lbs when i had the shingles, i am hoping to have my BF% done again in the Bod Pod as i did just after i had shingles and it placed me at 18% just to see what difference it is now.

diet is still strict and on plan and will remain so until after my holiday in June then i will look at adding some quality size, this will hopefully start after my cycle as i will be trialling the SARM Osterine for the duration of my off cycle period

i have a weekend at home with the family but a weekend of gardening and outside stuff as this is the last weekend i am free until the end of May as i start judging the NABBA qualifiers next weekend starting with the NABBA NI show in Belfast.....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

just been messing around with some filters on a few of the pics from the Fivos shoot last year.....


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> View attachment 118390


Proper photo that is !


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Is that the one from your column in The Beef Paul? I think the leg one is almost freaky


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

luther1 said:


> Is that the one from your column in The Beef Paul? I think the leg one is almost freaky


yes mate these are from my photo shoot with Fivos last november i will be using them in the BEEF this year....

so weekly update time...

last week was a hectic week to say the least, in the early part of the week i was up in heathrow so trained Shoulders and Arms at Maximums in Slough it was a good session and my strength seems to be coming back nicely...

Shoulders:

Seated Dead press on HS plate loaded press 3 working sets (max was 120kg)

Seated machine side laterals (cannot do DB's due to elbow injury) 3 working sets

1 Armed DB press 3 working sets

Arms:

Triceps:

Rope pressdowns 3 working sets

V-Bar pushdowns 3 working sets

1 arm DB extensions 3 working sets

Biceps:

Single arm DB curl 3 working sets

Single arm concentration curls 3 working sets

Hammer curls 3 working sets

slightly hampered by the elbow injury which is a pain.....but managed to get a decent session in....

i was home tuesday so back in Pro Gym with my training partners for Legs on wednesday, not trained legs with the guys for a while so looked forward to the session.

we used the safety squat bar which allows me to finally squat well box squat for the first time in years.....

Squats:

Box squats 3 sets (Max 140kg)

Leg extensions 3 working sets

Leg press Pscarb style

Hamstrings:

DB stiff leg deadlifts 3 working sets

GHR 4 working sets

Calf's:

Standing raise 6 working sets of 15

i travelled to Belfast on friday to judge the NABBA NI show and what a show it was the highlights for me where....

standard of Toned figure girls top 3 all getting invites

the junior class winner was very good but had an air of arrogance i think will hold him back nailing the condition he needs for the finals.

the Class 1 winner was awesome very classical lines and the only one onstage to do the vacum pose, missed out on the overall though....

i weighed myself for my weekly update on friday as was away the weekend, weight has shot up to 220lbs with no loss in condition so very happy.

once in Belfast i went to a Pure gym (got a pass online) for my Chest and Back session i guess the gym was ok but the people using the gym where on the most part idiots, i watched a guy texting on his mobile between sets on the cables whilst i was on the pulldown machine, then when asked how many more sets he barely looked up from his phone and said 2......i think the look on my face and the muttering under my breath (said loud enough for him to hear) of put your fukcing phone away had him rush through his sets  mind you the look on his face was even more epic when i stripped down to a Vest lol

once i had trained i took this pic......i thought it showed the 16lbs i have gained in 6 weeks very well...



as i mentioned i trained Chest and Back...

Chest:

Incline DB press 3 working sets with 36kg DB (heaviest in gym)

Seated flat press 3 working sets

Cable X Overs 3 working sets

Back:

Wide pulldowns 3 working sets

1 arm cable low row 3 working sets

Close grip underhand pulldowns 3 working sets

completed the session with 20min HIIT on the bike......

so back at home all this week so looking forward to training all week at my normal gym in Plymouth with my training partners so i can push the strength up more....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i am working from home this week so have been training in my normal gym with my two training partners......

Monday was Back & Chest which was good as the session on friday sucked.....

Back:

ISO plate loaded pulldowns 4 working sets

Partial Deads (Rack Pulls) 4 working sets (max 180kg PB)

Close grip reverse pulldowns 4 working sets

Cable straight arm pulldown 3 working sets

Chest:

Incline Smith press 4 working sets (max 160kg PB in 4 yrs)

Seated plate loaded flat press 4 working sets

Cable X Overs 3 working sets

it was a very good workout totally shattered after and have had bad doms since tuesday morning......but very impressed with strength at the moment

Today was Legs again trained with Terry one of my training partners, plus i could squat as i use the safety bar that we have at my gym....

Hamstrings:

Wide stance squats with DB 4 working sets

GHR's 4 working sets

1 legged tensed lifts 2 sets of 20

Quads:

i wanted to do something a little different Terry was up for it until i suggested a superset with Squats and Leg Press 

Squats 4 working sets with 110kg

Supersetted with

Leg Press with 220kg

Leg extensions 4 sets

Calf's:

standing calf raise 4 sets totalling 100 reps

my lower back held up today but i think that was because the training was intense not really heavy......


----------



## shakey (Jun 8, 2004)

Good to see you yesterday m8,weird not seeing competing,class 4's not the same lol.

Plus you & Barney would have been interesting for the overall


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

shakey said:


> Good to see you yesterday m8,weird not seeing competing,class 4's not the same lol.
> 
> Plus you & Barney would have been interesting for the overall


it was great catching up buddy yea i did feel gutted handing over the trophy to the class 4 winner after 10yrs of not losing it lol barney was a lump...

OK update time, last weekend was the NABBA West area show which i judged it was the first time since 2004 i did not compete but was injury free and it was very strange, Paul Hicks the winner of class 4 was a worthy winner in fact the whole class was of a high standard so much so all 4 got invites to the finals something that has not happened in the last 10yrs.....

so working from home all this week so back up at Pro gym with Craig and Terry my training partners which is good as my strength is really high at the moment so having them push me was an extra bonus, this really helped on chest on monday as i hit my all time PB on incline press with 180kg...

Monday:

Chest:

Cable X Overs 3 working sets (did these at the beginning to stretch and warm the area)

Incline Smith Press 3 working sets (max 180kg for 4 dropped to 160kg for further 4 on sets 2 and 3)

Seated flat ISO plate loaded press 3 working sets (all 3 sets with 130kg)

Back:

Wide grip pulldowns 3 working sets

Meadow Row 3 working sets

Seated Row 3 working sets

Cable straight arm pullovers 3 working sets

i was totally shattered from the workout but felt and looked huge from the pump plus really happy with my strength, i think i will need to lift the 180kg a few more times for my wrists and elbows to get used to it before moving up as the strain was huge on these areas....

Wednesday was leg day and again really up for the session but wanted to shake it up a bit and hit a little higher intensity so did the following both training partners felt this session really hard.....as i did..

Legs:

Leg extensions 4 working sets

Leg Press Pscarb style (6 sets of 10 reps with 10 sec rest between each set) 220kg total.

Weighted Bulgarian Squats 3 working sets

Hamstrings:

GHR's (Glute Ham Raise) 4 working sets

Kettlebell wide sumo squat 4 working sets

Straight Leg Deads 3 working sets

Calf's:

Standing Calf raise 6 working sets

finished with 30min on treadmill to stretch out the quads and hams.....

so this brings us to today Friday and it was Shoulders and Arms a session i do like as i get a huge pump in my shoulders and arms...

Shoulders:

Seated Mill press 3 working sets (Max 100kg plus bar sets 2 & 3)

Giant set:

Seated DB side raise & Seated DB front raise & Bent over rear delt raise 3 working sets

Arms:

Biceps:

EZ bar curl 3 working sets (weight was slightly limited due to elbow pain)

Single arm concentration curl 3 working sets

Triceps:

Pressdowns using my multi grip handles 3 working sets

Over head extensions 3 working sets

Underhand grip pressdowns 3 working sets

another great workout and pleased with the mill press weight, cardio was done this morning 20min HIIT

i am away all weekend judging the NABBA Wales on saturday and then the NABBA North West on sunday so will be a long draining weekend......


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Avi pic looks fvcking insane mate 

Congrats on the PB!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

ok so yet again i have been really busy so updates on my training etc had to be put to the side....

last week was a hectic one had some great sessions highlight was incline pressing 185kg for 2 before stripping it down to 160kg for 7......

i wont go through every workout but had a great 3 sessions both at the gym i use in plymouth and whilst away in North Wales and Manchester.....

so big changes ahead i have started working with Scott Stevenson PHD (homonunculus on Intense muscle) Scott is an extremely knowledgeable person and comes highly recommended....one of the reasons i have gone with Scott is that he thinks out of the box and the direction he is taking me in is far outside my comfort zone so i will relish the challenge. plus for the first time i will be using a training log book in my sessions to track the load set weight.....

i started the new training system tonight i cannot go into to much detail as this is a new system designed by Scott i can say it is slightly complicated that has me training the whole body in one way or an other 3 times per week.......

this not all heavy compound movements on every day it is a combination of compound load and pumping sets, i did the first session tonight that focused on upper body whilst doing some pumping movements for the lower body......it is much less volume than i am used to but by the end of the session i was shattered.....

as part of the teaming up with Scott as one of my goals is lean tissue gain i had a DEXA body composition scan carried out today to see what we are working with, the DEXA body composition scan is more accurate than any other body composition test, back in Feb after i suffered from Shingles i had a bodpod estimate at 18% and i weighed 204lbs, today i weighed 222lbs and my BF% is 10.7% fat free mass is 90kg and lean tissue is 87.5% so as you can imagine i am really chuffed with that plus my bone density is excellent and the fat distribution is very good with a very low 13% around my middle which from a health standpoint is very good....

i will be getting another carried out in 6 months then one at the end of the 12 month period this is so i can track my progress for both Body fat and lean tissue, as i am going into a bulk after my holiday in 4 weeks time i do not want size for the sake of it so the goal is to add as much lean tissue as possible with as little Body Fat......


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

I knew you had a back injury and wasn't sure if you could squat..glad to see you can. How do you do the GHR's Paul..you've a whole heap of stuff there I've never even heard of!! You must change things up quite frequently?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

mixerD1 said:


> I knew you had a back injury and wasn't sure if you could squat..glad to see you can. How do you do the GHR's Paul..you've a whole heap of stuff there I've never even heard of!! You must change things up quite frequently?


sorry missed this post buddy.....

i do them like this mate...
















OK updated my Team Pscarb blog going to concentrate on the site for a while so will link you to it in the journal please take a look and have a gander at the articles etc...(site not finished yet though)

Team Pscarb Blog


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Thank you Paul, Ill be trying those shortly.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Latest journal/blog update.....Team Pscarb

videos from last weeks sessions....

Incline DB press this was the 2nd load sets






Hammer DB curls second load set...


----------



## Bear2012 (Jan 19, 2012)

Only just seen this thread and the first thing that struck me?

"After 21 years of competing" & " business as usual I will still train with the focus and passion I have always done, I have body parts I need to improve so I will be doing just that"

Fvck me that is being modest and humble. Think we could all learn a lesson from that. When a guy that has reached that level and still strives to "improve"

Well it's inspired me to beast legs later!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Feeler said:


> Hey Paul. On the hammers, is there a reason you do 5 reps a side then repeat ?
> 
> Oh and i hope the clicking when you do your left arm isn't your joints


ha ha yes i noticed that last night lol

i used to do all 10 then saw a video of Phil Heath doing them this way and preferred it to the way i used to do it, i get to feel the muscle more


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Bear2012 said:


> Only just seen this thread and the first thing that struck me?
> 
> "After 21 years of competing" & " business as usual I will still train with the focus and passion I have always done, I have body parts I need to improve so I will be doing just that"
> 
> ...


cheers buddy......


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

This week has been very strange training wise as i have had to be flexible with the days i have trained due to the procedure on my spine on Monday, so tonight had me training differently to normal......tonight was Lower body Load/Upper body Pump..

Lower body Load:

3 warmup sets on extensions

Dead Stop Leg Press - 180kg x 10, 8 (failure)

Fetal style GHR's - BW + 10kg x 9, 7 (failure)

Leg extension - 80kg x 9 (failure)

Seated calf raise 60kg x 12, 12

Standing Calf raise full stack x 10, 8

then lower body pump....15-25 reps

Chest/Back

Shoulders/Abs

Biceps/Triceps

was shattered after the session as you can imagine...

diet has been on point as normal today

Meal 1 - Whey Isolate/Peanuts

Meal 2 - venison burgers/greens

Meal 3 - Noodles/Chicken breast

Intra workout - Glycofuse/Hydrolysate whey/iforce compete

PWO meal - sugar puffs/shake containing - Hydrolysate whey, Whey Isolate, Taurine, Leucine/HMB

Meal 4 - Basmati rice/Chicken breast

Meal 5 - Whey shake/Almond butter

i will be training tomorrow my Muscle Round workout as to catch up for this week...

i am 7 weeks off cycle and i ended the cycle at 219lbs i am currently between 213lbs and 215lbs i have been using a SARM whilst off called Osterine and i am impressed by the results it has not added slabs of muscle onto my frame but i did not expect it to but it has helped keep a fair amount of my gains and i am stronger so really happy with the product.


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Hi Paul I think it was you I remember used to use "alri humapro"?

How did you find it best to run for pre and intra workout?

Ordered some matador and ravenous too using your code on csn, how have you found them? And how do you run them?

Lots of questions lol begging free advice , bit cheeky I know


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Bad Alan said:


> Hi Paul I think it was you I remember used to use "alri humapro"?
> 
> How did you find it best to run for pre and intra workout?
> 
> ...


thats cool buddy no problem at all.....

yes i ran Humapro for pretty much the whole of last year and loved it, i moved over to iForce complete at the start of this year for a change and so far it is as good but the cost is cheaper.....(3 for 2 offer at CSN)

i use both Ravenous and Matador in fact i am never without them, i use Ravenous for my 2 large carb meals on training days as well as the matador as these are both post workout, on non training days i use ravenous in my largest carb meal of the day......

had a great weekend loads of rest and family time plus managed to get some time to work on a 4 and 5 day training system i am sorting for my clients......

today was the Load upper/Pump lower session i felt strong but that seemed to be misleading when i arrived at the gym as my energy did not result in any PB's this week.....

Session:

Back was a zig zag of Thickness and Width prioritizing thickness....

Rack pulls from below the knee x 10 @ 140kg

Wide grip pulldowns x 12 reps to failure

Rack pulls below the knee x 9 @ 140kg to failure (lower back was very sore and gave out in the end maybe to soon after the procedure last week)

Chest:

Incline DB flyes x 12 @30kg DB's

Flat Dead Press bench x 9 (failure) @120kg

Shoulders:

Standing BB dead press x 9 (failure) @ 100kg

Seated Bent over Rear delts x 12 @25kg DB's

this load session was followed by pump sets for the lower body of 15 - 25 reps

Leg press x 2

Hamstring killers x 1

Leg extensions x 1

Standing calf raise x 1

totally shattered and soaked through i will have to remember to bring a clean t shirt to the gym from now on to wear on the drive home lol.......

i can feel the strength peaking now but this is to be expected with me being nearly 2 months off cycle but i am still impressed with that and the size i am currently holding.....


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Just ordered the humapro but when that runs out ill definitely look at going to the iforce as itd be easier getting all the anabolic designs stuff and eaa from csn in one go.

Thanks for the info Paul, ordered both ravenous and matador pretty much on seeing how much yourself and Tom rate them. Looking forward to using them 

Love the deadstop work in your routine! I've been using paused bench as really trying to bring pecs up and it's humbling to say the least, ego has to be left at the door! Very good move though.

Must try the shoulder press version too, the lighter loads used may help relieve the shoulder joint stress I've been getting.

Thanks again!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Bad Alan said:


> Just ordered the humapro but when that runs out ill definitely look at going to the iforce as itd be easier getting all the anabolic designs stuff and eaa from csn in one go.
> 
> Thanks for the info Paul, ordered both ravenous and matador pretty much on seeing how much yourself and Tom rate them. Looking forward to using them
> 
> ...


it certainly does make your ego stop taking over lol, you can use it for a lot of movements but shoulder press both seated and standing and flat press are my fav's next week i will be trying dead stop DB row.....


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> it certainly does make your ego stop taking over lol, you can use it for a lot of movements but shoulder press both seated and standing and flat press are my fav's next week i will be trying dead stop DB row.....


For what it's worth the DB deadstop rows get thumbs up from me lol, like with the presses think they work as they force you to work hard from the start of the rep with no stretch reflex to bounce off. Definately be giving the shoulder presses a go!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Bad Alan said:


> For what it's worth the DB deadstop rows get thumbs up from me lol, like with the presses think they work as they force you to work hard from the start of the rep with no stretch reflex to bounce off. Definately be giving the shoulder presses a go!


cheers mate, i have done BB row dead stop before but due to my back injury i cannot do them much the DB version would be better for me....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Good training session tonight, it was a lower body load night this is what the session was....

1 x Lever leg press 180kg x 11 with 3 sec descent

1 x Hamstring killer x 12

1 x Lever leg press 180kg x 9 (failure) with 3 sec descent

1 x Ham killers x 9 (failure)

(as done by John Meadows)






2 x Seated Calf raise x 14, 11

2 x Standing calf raise x 15, 10

when done correctly that was all that was needed.......to hobble out of the gym....

it has been a rough 2 days with work and not finishing until gone midnight so was chuffed with the session, i was joined by Terry @CJ's old training partner and he gave me a load of abuse via text after the session i think the increased load and low rest periods surprised him considering he normally does much high volume....


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

I don't doubt for one second your workout wasn't a killer sesssion lol and even better to do it when tired. :thumbup1:

You still trialling the peptide brands? Haven't had an update in over 2 weeks...


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Conscript said:


> I don't doubt for one second your workout wasn't a killer sesssion lol and even better to do it when tired. :thumbup1:
> 
> You still trialling the peptide brands? Haven't had an update in over 2 weeks...


yes mate i am now on to PurePeptides next week will be the final week, have had no time to sit down and update to be fair but once next week is completed i will give a full update then open up the thread...


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Weekly update guys and girls, i have been fortunate to spend that last few weeks working on projects at home so both diet and training has been spot on, another bonus was i was rejoined by my training partner who i have trained with for the last 20+ years but due to me competing last year i had to move to my current gym, thankfully he has moved to the gym now as well so i expect to see my PB's being smashed now that i have a training partner....

no PB's last week as such but my strength is going up when compared to the last 10 weeks (been off cycle) Mondays load session saw me hitting 300lb incline press for 8 which i was very happy with, Wednesday leg session was again another good one although i had to limit the weight used due to a tight IT band, adding some dead stop leg press to the session solved any issues due to the high intensity this brings.

i did a few videos last week the first one is me doing Meadow Rows a movement i got from John Meadows, it is great for back thickness






the second one is a straight pumping set for biceps on the EZ bar






i have decided to take what i do for enjoyment (coaching people) and turn it into a business so Team Pscarb will be a full coaching business, i have it all set up for coaching at the moment but will expand this to one off individually created detailed diet and nutritional plans in the next few months......i will update the site as these services become available...

Along with this i am going to extend the range of clothing i offer, i have new Hats available they are flexfit caps with my new Logo on the front.....



Tonight's session was Load Upper/Pump Lower the session included the following....

Load session:

Back Thickness - Seated One Arm row 2 x 70kg 10, 8 reps

Back Width - Weighted chins BW + 20kg x 12 reps

Chest compound - Flat BB Dead Press 1 x 8 @ 130kg






Chest Isolation - Incline DB fly 1 x 12 @ 30kg DB's

Shoulder compound - Seated Mill Press 100kg x 9

Shoulder Isolation - Cable side raise 12 reps

Pump Session:

Safety bar squats 25 x 60kg x 2

Leg extensions 25 x 50kg x 1

GHR 15 x 1

Standing calf raise 25 x 110kg x 1

i am totally wiped tonight and in need of my bed, i have been adding a new supplement to help with sleep and the release of natural GH when i reach REM sleep, although i was not expecting a lot from this supplement i am pleasantly surprised at how deep and good my sleep has been since adding it to my supplement routine, it is called Lights Out by iForce certainly has my recommendation her is a a link to the product on my Sponsors site, use discount code PSCARB5 for a extra bit off the cost.....http://www.cardiffsportsnutrition.co.uk/p-781-iforce-nutrition-lights-out-56-caps

rest day tomorrow then legs on Wednesday looking forward to hitting them hard this week........

just found this pic of me and my youngest on holiday 4-5 weeks ago.......

View attachment 132875


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

The training is interesting, is this your set up or a split that Scott has you working on?

Like the muscle rounds on meadows rows ive done a couple of sets like it purely just to see what it's like and they kicked my ass


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Bad Alan said:


> The training is interesting, is this your set up or a split that Scott has you working on?
> 
> Like the muscle rounds on meadows rows ive done a couple of sets like it purely just to see what it's like and they kicked my ass


it is Scott's (just to be clear for those who do not know this is Scott Stevenson phd  ) new training styleessentially it is the whole body 3 days a week, split in a way where you do upper lower in either load or pump style then MR's on a friday.

Scott saw the video and he wants me to alter it by doing 4 reps on each side then have the 5 breath rest although he does admit this is crazy hard lol

i just started back with my long time training partner as i mentioned above, he was fukced for days after Fridays MR session lol


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Meadow rows look beastly! Will be giving them a go next back session. Position wise, Where abouts do you bring the bar upto? If that makes sense lol


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> it is Scott's (just to be clear for those who do not know this is Scott Stevenson phd  ) new training styleessentially it is the whole body 3 days a week, split in a way where you do upper lower in either load or pump style then MR's on a friday.
> 
> Scott saw the video and he wants me to alter it by doing 4 reps on each side then have the 5 breath rest although he does admit this is crazy hard lol
> 
> i just started back with my long time training partner as i mentioned above, he was fukced for days after Fridays MR session lol


Are you a trial "candidate" for his new system or is he up and running it with all his clients? Wondered how you ran the MR as with the frequency doing them every day would not be fun ha!

I have always wondered how effective this high frequency training would be, guess you really have to know yourself well and have nutrition nailed so as to get the most out of it.

How's recovery been? I know your big on peri workout nutrition and have seen Scott mention about working up to silly amount of intra workout carbs, guess this helps with being able to hit that intensity on a body part multiple times a week.

How long have you been using the program now? Rate it highly? Even though you have retired from competing its great to see how into training you are and the discipline you have even without deadlines/dates to be stage ready for.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Bad Alan said:


> Are you a trial "candidate" for his new system or is he up and running it with all his clients? Wondered how you ran the MR as with the frequency doing them every day would not be fun ha!


i am a trial client, this is not something that is up and running for all, MR's is the whole workout (whole body) on a friday, Mon/Wed is Load/Pump



Bad Alan said:


> I have always wondered how effective this high frequency training would be, guess you really have to know yourself well and have nutrition nailed so as to get the most out of it.


yes mate it kicks your @ss thankfully Scott has a 3 tier system and i was reluctant to start on tier one but thankfully i did......nutrition has to be key, my new training partner has not got this nailed yet (coming back to serious lifting) and struggles to recover.

i stopped all cardio (was doing 3 HIIT sessions a week) under Scott's instruction and have remained lean due to this type of training....



Bad Alan said:


> How's recovery been? I know your big on peri workout nutrition and have seen Scott mention about working up to silly amount of intra workout carbs, guess this helps with being able to hit that intensity on a body part multiple times a week.


yes mate i feel that above all else PERI nutrition is the most important part of the daily diet, the key is in how it is structured and what you use......



Bad Alan said:


> How long have you been using the program now? Rate it highly? Even though you have retired from competing its great to see how into training you are and the discipline you have even without deadlines/dates to be stage ready for.


This is what i do, i have lagging bodyparts that need to be improved i guess i will never stop wanting to better myself. i have been using this program for approx 8-10 weeks, and rate it very highly....


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> i am a trial client, this is not something that is up and running for all, MR's is the whole workout (whole body) on a friday, Mon/Wed is Load/Pump
> 
> yes mate it kicks your @ss thankfully Scott has a 3 tier system and i was reluctant to start on tier one but thankfully i did......nutrition has to be key, my new training partner has not got this nailed yet (coming back to serious lifting) and struggles to recover.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the response Paul, you will surely be a perfect person for Scott to work with on this with your experience and attention to detail. Be good for both of you I'm sure.

Be great to see you progress on this so thanks for sharing, appreciate the answers you give even though its only scratching the surface of the program and your knowledge it's great to have the insight!


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Paul, may I ask.

If your not competing anymore, or don't plan to for the time being

Why do you need or require a coach of Scott's caliber?

When you have an Amazing amount of knowledge yourself, I'd understand if you were competing.

Please this isn't a criticism, I'm just curious

Cheers.

Alan.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

alan_wilson said:


> Paul, may I ask.
> 
> If your not competing anymore, or don't plan to for the time being
> 
> ...


always pushing the boundaries mate and we never stop learning would probably be why .. but interested to hear it from the big man


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> always pushing the boundaries mate and we never stop learning would probably be why .. but interested to hear it from the big man


I agree with this mate, it's great to see tbh someone who's been around so long still hungry for more knowledge and self improvement.

He's said above "this is what I do" as you will know its just ingrained now to train/diet.

Will only make him a better coach able to provide better results for his clients too.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Bad Alan said:


> I agree with this mate, it's great to see tbh someone who's been around so long still hungry for more knowledge and self improvement.
> 
> He's said above "this is what I do" as you will know its just ingrained now to train/diet.
> 
> Will only make him a better coach able to provide better results for his clients too.


absafcukinlutely bob x


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> always pushing the boundaries mate and we never stop learning would probably be why .. but interested to hear it from the big man


Suppose it is how you say, just curious to what his reasons are for a coach, Paul can progress his brilliant knowledge of imagine extremely well on his own, like I say I'm just interested in his reasons, that's if Paul obviously doesn't mind giving me an insight.


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> don't mind at all mate i have 3 kids kiana who is 12, Aiden who is 6 and Joseph who is 10 months


how long did you have to come off the gear before you conceived ?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Paz1982 said:


> how long did you have to come off the gear before you conceived ?


with kiana i was on cycle

Aiden it was 11 months

Joseph i was on cycle...


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> with kiana i was on cycle
> 
> Aiden it was 11 months
> 
> Joseph i was on cycle...


so its not true what they say then about steroids making you sterile, ive heard it said so many times that they kill your sperm that I believed it. I was only interested because me and my mrs have been talking about it but she doesn't know about my gear use.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

alan_wilson said:


> Paul, may I ask.
> 
> If your not competing anymore, or don't plan to for the time being
> 
> ...


it is a simple answer buddy really, i don't know it all and are continuing to learn 

think of it this way, we would pay to take a course to increase our knowledge at work lets say a Cisco Network course, we pay the course fee learn the subject and progress our own knowledge, this is the reasoning behind working with a coach like Scott i will learn a lot from him and that will benefit not only my own physique but my business of coaching.....



Bad Alan said:


> I agree with this mate, it's great to see tbh someone who's been around so long still hungry for more knowledge and self improvement.
> 
> He's said above "this is what I do" as you will know its just ingrained now to train/diet.
> 
> Will only make him a better coach able to provide better results for his clients too.


this is the end goal, i am sure after i have worked with Scott i will work with others, i am very open that the methods i use are from a mix of my own trial and error, research and working with coaches........


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Paz1982 said:


> so its not true what they say then about steroids making you sterile, ive heard it said so many times that they kill your sperm that I believed it. I was only interested because me and my mrs have been talking about it but she doesn't know about my gear use.


it is not true that steroids make you totally sterile no......given the correct method you can still be fertile and use gear, it may take longer or it may not (think how your own levels will be when you first come off)


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> it is a simple answer buddy really, i don't know it all and are continuing to learn
> 
> think of it this way, we would pay to take a course to increase our knowledge at work lets say a Cisco Network course, we pay the course fee learn the subject and progress our own knowledge, this is the reasoning behind working with a coach like Scott i will learn a lot from him and that will benefit not only my own physique but my business of coaching.....
> 
> this is the end goal, i am sure after i have worked with Scott i will work with others, i am very open that the methods i use are from a mix of my own trial and error, research and working with coaches........


Thanks for the answer, I know Jordan peters also uses Scott.

And I'd agree, suppose it is like paying for a course, but in the most personal and practical way.

Once again, thanks for the answer Paul, really appreciate it


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

alan_wilson said:


> Thanks for the answer, I know Jordan peters also uses Scott.
> 
> And I'd agree, suppose it is like paying for a course, but in the most personal and practical way.
> 
> Once again, thanks for the answer Paul, really appreciate it


no problem buddy

yes he does, in fact it was me speaking to Jordan that had me chose Scott in the first place they have worked very well with each other.......


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> no problem buddy
> 
> yes he does, in fact it was me speaking to Jordan that had me chose Scott in the first place they have worked very well with each other.......


Well I've just started with Jordan (last week) lovely lad, very smart, thinks your a god among men :thumbup:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

alan_wilson said:


> Well I've just started with Jordan (last week) lovely lad, very smart, thinks your a god among men :thumbup:


he is a cool guy and will go far in this sport.......good luck he is a great coach


----------



## Xiag (Aug 14, 2013)

Heya. Do you still do online coaching? Can't find your contact info anywhere, sorry to do it this way. All the best.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Yes I do mate I don't advertise my contact details as I do most of my work via word of mouth, drop me a PM


----------



## Xiag (Aug 14, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> Yes I do mate I don't advertise my contact details as I do most of my work via word of mouth, drop me a PM


Thank you for your reply! Apparently I am not able to send any PM's, for I am relatively new to the forum. Could you send me your email or something via PM, as I think I am able to receive them though?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

just send an email


----------



## Xiag (Aug 14, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> just send an email mate


Cheers, done and done. Hope to hear from you soon!


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Hows the training going Paul? How long have you been working with Scott so far?

To follow up, thanks again for peptide Q clear up's! Been using 4-5 x day non training days and 3 x day with GH on training days, will be keeping in for a long time love effects and results.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Bad Alan said:


> Hows the training going Paul? How long have you been working with Scott so far?
> 
> To follow up, thanks again for peptide Q clear up's! Been using 4-5 x day non training days and 3 x day with GH on training days, will be keeping in for a long time love effects and results.


No problem buddy glad you like it, I have been working with Scott for just over 3 months now but I have been off cycle for the whole of that time but my strength has gone up and my condition has not really suffered from the extra calories, so looking forward to see what we can do when I go back on cycle.....

Small update guys and girls....

Hey guys and girls, its been a hectic few days in the Scarborough household...

Last Thursday me and the family with my best mate Tom and his family all went to Alton Towers, we stayed there until Sunday and had a blast....

This meant I had a few days off both the gym and my normal planned diet which was a nice break plus I got to have plenty of time with the family.

So back at the gym on Monday for upper body load

Session was:

Back:

Partial deadlifts 2 sets @ 100kg x 12, 8 (using a 4 second descent on each rep)

Chins 1 set to failure at body weight plus 10kg

Chest:

Flat Barbell dead press 135kg x 8 reps

Dips 1 set to failure body weight plus 10kg

Shoulders:

Standing BB rack press 1 set @ 75kg 12 reps

Rear delt cables 1 set to failure

Lower body pump = all sets use light ish weight for a rep range of 25 this is just push blood into the muscle not to go to failure or lift heavy.....

Leg press

GHR's

Leg press

Leg extensions

Standing calf raise

Felt good after the session, I managed to beat my log book on both the partial TUT partial deads and the flat BB dead press...

Wednesday (today) was lower body load

Safety bar box squats 1 set @ 165kg for 10

Seated hamstring curl 1 set to failure

Safety bar box squats 1 set @ 185kg for 8






Seated hamstring curl 1 set to failure

Leg extensions 1 set to failure with 70kg

Calf seated raised 2 sets @ 60kg 12, 10

Standing calf raise 2 sets full stack @ 10,

Followed this session with upper body pump = each set is a superset with a rep range of 15-25

Seated flat press @ 80kg

SS

Straight bar pull downs and stretch

Above was repeated twice

Seated BB smith press 21's

SS

seated frog kicks

Above was repeated twice

Concentration curls

SS

Rope press downs

Another great session as I did my heaviest free bar squat for 17yrs since my spinal accident of 185kg, my form was a little off I need to slow the movement down and pause at the bottom to concentrate on the eccentric part of the lift.....

I have my bi weekly check in this weekend which will be 12 weeks off cycle so I will be looking to start back on cycle soon.......


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Great you managed to squat Paul, how's the back today after it? Yea I'd be careful of the fast descent with the load that the "bump" at the bottom will place on your spine. A pause would probably allow you to fail at a lighter weight too like your other deadstop work so not as much load again on spine?

Not that I'm trying to tell you how to train or anything


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Bad Alan said:


> Great you managed to squat Paul, how's the back today after it? Yea I'd be careful of the fast descent with the load that the "bump" at the bottom will place on your spine. A pause would probably allow you to fail at a lighter weight too like your other deadstop work so not as much load again on spine?
> 
> Not that I'm trying to tell you how to train or anything


my back is fine today so very happy, Jordan pointed it out to me and I agreed with him it was a little fast, something I will work on but dead stopping would be worse as from that low position my back would take a hit.....

It is something I will be working on in the next few weeks...


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> my back is fine today so very happy, Jordan pointed it out to me and I agreed with him it was a little fast, something I will work on but dead stopping would be worse as from that low position my back would take a hit.....
> 
> It is something I will be working on in the next few weeks...


Yea too true actually compression on the box would probably be a bad idea! SSB is such a good piece of kit too, lifesaver for shoulder issues I feel like I can keep heavy squats in routine for longer periods as doesn't beat me up as bad.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

video from tonight session of Standing BB dead stop press, will update the log for training and diet in the morning...


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

been a little time since my last update, my apologies for that but work, family and the online coaching are taking up so much of my time these days it is hard to get away to update this blog.....

so training has been very good managed a few PB's over the last few weeks, some of you may know i had an accident whilst serving in the Royal Navy in 1996 which left me paralysed from the waist down for 6 months or so.....

this stopped me from being able to do any type of squat for many years, fortunately due to spinal injections i receive yearly now i am able to do box squats and have been able to build up the weight over time, the new training system i am on with my coach Scott Stevenson phd which involves a combination of load and pumping sets have contributed to me achieving the new PB.......here is the video of me doing 185kg for 8 reps...






really happy with the lift although i need to work on my deload technique for future lifts.......

in the same week on the upper body load session i surpassed my PB for deadstop flat Bench press 130kg for 8






so onto this weeks training.....

Monday session upper body load/lower body pump:

Back:

Dead Stop Bent Over BB row 2 sets @ 120kg for 10, 8 reps

ISO plate loaded pulldown 1 set @ 130kg for 10

Chest:

Seated Chest press 1 set @ 140kg for 10 reps

Stretch press ups 1 set to failure

Shoulders:

Standing BB Dead press 1 set @ 95kg for 8 reps






Standing cable rear delts 1 set of 12 reps

this load section was followed by a pump session on the lower body.....

Wednesday's session Load lower/Pump upper

Safety bar squats 2 sets @ 165kg 10, 7 reps

Hamstring Killers 1 set to failure (see video below)






Leg extension 1 set to failure with 60kg

Seated Calf's 2 sets @ 80kg

Standing Calf raise 2 sets @ 140kg

this session was followed by the upper body pump session......

diet has been the usual controlled and on plan diet, last weeks check in i dropped 5lbs in the last 2 weeks, we think this is more down to the huge amount of cardio i did when taking the family to Alton Towers a week ago, this should rectify itself though over the coming week or two.....

i am attending the UKBFF Welsh Championships on Sunday with my sponsor Cardiff Sports Nutrition i will be on the stand all day so if you are going pop over and say hi.......


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Pscarb......UKBFF??

Worlds gunna end.....


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

im loving this :lol:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

So after a few weeks working from home i am back to working away at Heathrow so that means 2 things....

1 - eating on the go

2 - training at Maximums in Slough

over the years i have managed to create a pretty good schedule for eating and fitting to my macro's whilst working away, i mainly use Performance meals but also Smoked tuna from john west play a big part along with couscous and whey/oats very basic and simple but effective.

training this week has been very good although i have been more tired through work and coaching than normal but i am sure you all know how a good session in the gym can lift your energy and spirit levels....

*Mondays Session:*

*Load upper/pump lower*

*Back:*

Seated Hammer Strength 1 arm row 2 sets @ 80kg x 12, 10

Chins with feet up on bench (use a smith machine and do not allow your waist to go higher than your feet)

*Chest:*

Incline Hammer Press 1 set at 140kg x 9

Seated Flys x 12

*Shoulders:*

Seated Hammer dead press 1 set at 120kg x 10

Seated Side raise 1 set at 22.5kg DB x 12

*Lower Body Pump:*

V squat x 2 sets at 80kg x 25 reps

Lying leg curls x 1 @ 60kg x 25 reps

Leg Ext x 1 at 40kg x 25 reps

Donkey calf raise 120kg x 25 reps

*Wednesday Session:*

Warm up....

Hammer Strength V Squat 2 sets, first set 200kg x 12/ second set 240kg x 10

Lying leg curl 2 sets @120kg x 12, 10

Leg Ext 1 x 80kg to failure

Walking lunges on treadmill @ 4% incline lunge for 1 min/walk for 1 minute x 3

Seated Calf raise 2 sets @ 80kg x 12 (1 sec stretch at bottom)

Donkey calf raise 2 sets @200kg x 12, 8 (1 sec squeeze at top)

legs are mega pumped it was a good session plus a PB on the V Squat.....

*Upper Body Pump:*

Incline Hammer press-supersetted with Wide grip pulldowns x 2 x 25 reps

Seated Hammer strength shoulder press - supersetted with V sits x 2 x 25 reps

V bar pressdowns - supersetted with Concentration curls x 1 x 25 reps

i spent Sunday on the Cardiff Sports Nutrition stall at the UKBFF Welsh Championships in Port Talbot highlight for me was sharing the whole day with NPC competitor Dusty Hanshaw Dusty's Site what a great guy Dusty is very funny and very knowledgeable.......check out his YouTube channel when you have time guys iForce YouTube

i have been using some of the iForce range over the last few months my favorite is Compete a great EAA product my recovery has certainly improved from the high intensity sessions......Dusty put me onto another product from there range Hemavol great NO supplement so have added this to my supplement regime.

the show was another great one as it is normally the level of competitors where very good although it was a shame there was no super heavies this year, don't think this will be a strong class at the Britain this year as it has been for some time........

one person who really impressed me was Ricardo Correa damn this guy looks like a Pro all ready if he gets the 4kg off he needs to to make the U90kg class i do not see anyone beating him at the finals this year......


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

I've just ordered the compete from iForce now I'm out of humapro, as I know you said you rated it. What dosing do you like for it? Was using 15g eaa's pre training and 10g intra but dosing isnt really clear on website as in how many Grams of each ingredient there is.

Ricardo has a mint physique! Saw him at Leeds last year and can't believe how different he looks in the space of a year, BIG now. There's Tony Mount I've seen being posted about (touted for overall) who will be in his class aswell as Luke Bagster so the u90's should be a really strong category.

How's training and diet going now you're back on the move?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Bad Alan said:


> I've just ordered the compete from iForce now I'm out of humapro, as I know you said you rated it. What dosing do you like for it? Was using 15g eaa's pre training and 10g intra but dosing isnt really clear on website as in how many Grams of each ingredient there is.
> 
> Ricardo has a mint physique! Saw him at Leeds last year and can't believe how different he looks in the space of a year, BIG now. There's Tony Mount I've seen being posted about (touted for overall) who will be in his class aswell as Luke Bagster so the u90's should be a really strong category.
> 
> How's training and diet going now you're back on the move?


15g is a lot of EAA's to be fair i take 10g before and 10g intra......

yes Ricardo has something special in the last 12 months Tony has a great physique but i wonder if this will be enough to topple Ricardo as he does seem to be a favorite UKBFF athlete....

things are good took a week off the gym last week and lowered protein to give my body a break, back in the gym tonight and back on cycle after 16 weeks off


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> 15g is a lot of EAA's to be fair i take 10g before and 10g intra......
> 
> yes Ricardo has something special in the last 12 months Tony has a great physique but i wonder if this will be enough to topple Ricardo as he does seem to be a favorite UKBFF athlete....
> 
> things are good took a week off the gym last week and lowered protein to give my body a break, back in the gym tonight and back on cycle after 16 weeks off


Is that you use 10g of compete pre and 10g intra ? Upped them during slin use pre workout so will no doubt drop them abit now as that's finished.

Yea he does seem a favourite and the one for a pro card, he has the look of one anyway. Did you ever compete against Tony as he was in nabba before? He maybe a height class above you 

Planned break off gym? No doubt will do you good refreshed and with gear in should be good few months. Are you doing before cycle and after pics? Would be interesting to see!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Bad Alan said:


> Is that you use 10g of compete pre and 10g intra ? Upped them during slin use pre workout so will no doubt drop them abit now as that's finished.
> 
> Yea he does seem a favourite and the one for a pro card, he has the look of one anyway. Did you ever compete against Tony as he was in nabba before? He maybe a height class above you
> 
> Planned break off gym? No doubt will do you good refreshed and with gear in should be good few months. Are you doing before cycle and after pics? Would be interesting to see!


yes there is no need for more than 10g with EAA's in my opinion....

no Tony was class 3 i am class 4 he is a great competitor though.....it should be a great show

i plan week off through both my training and my clients i feel you need a good week off from the gym every now and then.....

i do pictures every 2 weeks for my coach so might put them up but i am not one for doing this.....


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> yes there is no need for more than 10g with EAA's in my opinion....
> 
> no Tony was class 3 i am class 4 he is a great competitor though.....it should be a great show
> 
> ...


Cool Paul thanks for the info!

Get it done Paul  looking forward to hearing how you get on anyway!


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> 15g is a lot of EAA's to be fair i take 10g before and 10g intra......
> 
> yes Ricardo has something special in the last 12 months Tony has a great physique but i wonder if this will be enough to topple Ricardo as he does seem to be a favorite UKBFF athlete....
> 
> things are good took a week off the gym last week and lowered protein to give my body a break, back in the gym tonight and back on cycle after 16 weeks off


Just wondering do you come of completely (pct etc) or cruise?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

bail said:


> Just wondering do you come of completely (pct etc) or cruise?


i cruise on 150mg every 10 days this time i did this for 12 weeks then used Osterine for the last 4 weeks......i don't come off anymore to restart the HPTA but to give my whole body a break from the stress gear brings


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

such an inspiration! how do you keep going and going? have you ever had a time when you screwed up went off track really badly for a good while? if yes how did you get back on track? is it more a woman thing to stop and start?


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> i cruise on 150mg every 10 days this time i did this for 12 weeks then used Osterine for the last 4 weeks......i don't come off anymore to restart the HPTA but to give my whole body a break from the stress gear brings


Thanks for quick reply mate


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Loveleelady said:


> such an inspiration! how do you keep going and going? have you ever had a time when you screwed up went off track really badly for a good while? if yes how did you get back on track? is it more a woman thing to stop and start?


i did many times in the first 10yrs or so but from about 2004 i haven't how i got back on track was simple really i got beat really badly at my NABBA qualifier in 2004 and swore i would never be beaten at that show again and i wasn't......

my wife stops and starts all the time but with 3 kids i cannot blame her  she says i have more willpower than anyone she knows....


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> i did many times in the first 10yrs or so but from about 2004 i haven't how i got back on track was simple really i got beat really badly at my NABBA qualifier in 2004 and swore i would never be beaten at that show again and i wasn't......
> 
> my wife stops and starts all the time but with 3 kids i cannot blame her  she says i have more willpower than anyone she knows....


class! that's amazing and I guess you couldn't have done it without having such a great wee wife supporting you all the way


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Loveleelady said:


> class! that's amazing and I guess you couldn't have done it without having such a great wee wife supporting you all the way


without a doubt, she is my Rock


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

had a session with Barry Pitts @DB and Phil Learney at UP in Mayfair today, i was in the city with work so took the opportunity to take Phil up on his invite to train......

great session we trained Chest and Triceps different to how my workouts currently look but it was good to have a change

Incline DB press - 4 working sets 40, 42.5, 50, 42.5kg

Flat BB Guillotine press - 4 working sets 60kg, 65kg, 70, 65kg

Flat machine press (not sure on the name of the exercise) 3 working sets 40, 50, 50kg

Cable X Overs - 3 working sets

Phil noticed i was not engaging the inner part of my upper chest so gave me some really useful tips to improve this as it is a weak point i want to improve.......

Triceps:

Skullcrushers with wide bar

EZ bar pressdowns

Long chain kickbacks

(i did not notice any weight that we used as my arms where that pumped it did not matter)

as i said it was a great session and it was good of both Baz and Phil to accommodate me especially as i was running late.......

going to train the muscle round workout tomorrow night then get back to normal service next week with training......

feeling fuller all ready from starting the cycle on sunday....


----------



## grant hunter (Apr 21, 2009)

Any tips for inner chest. Not really engaging mine either


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

best tip i can give is when you are pressing use a full grip and aim to push your hands together as you press...

last week was unusual as i only really trained twice and the second session was only 2 bodyparts to my normal sessions so wanted to get back to my regime this week....

i traveled to Bath for a meeting yesterday so took the opportunity to train at Tom Blackmans gym in Bristol, as i said back to my normal routine..

Upper body Load:

Dante Rows - 2 sets 80kg - 12, 9

Kr6-OKbCqu4

Wide grip pulldowns - 1 set x 12

Seated Hammer press - 1 set 140kg x 9

Guillotine press - 1 set 60kg x 15

Seated X shoulder press (neutral grip) 50kg x 11

Standing DB side raise 22.5kg x 9 then 4 partials

it was check in at the weekend with Scott, my weight had gone up by 6lbs to 218lbs obviously water from the cycle starting, we have adjusted both the GH and peptide timing along with adding mucuna pruriens and B6 for prolactin as i suffer from this so this is a precaution.....

i am at home for the rest of the week so will be back up at Pro gym wednesday and friday...


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Are you able to say what cycle you are running at the moment Paul?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

it is a Test/Tren/Mast cycle mate in a 2:1:1 ration with 800mg Test


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> best tip i can give is when you are pressing use a full grip and aim to push your hands together as you press...
> 
> last week was unusual as i only really trained twice and the second session was only 2 bodyparts to my normal sessions so wanted to get back to my regime this week....
> 
> ...


what dose do you run your b6 at ?

i found it effective at 3 or 4 doses of 200-300mg, any more in one go and it would just upset the 4rse

aurapharma has super cheap cabaser - moved onto this now someone on here pointed me in that direction


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

marknorthumbria said:


> what dose do you run your b6 at ?
> 
> i found it effective at 3 or 4 doses of 200-300mg, any more in one go and it would just upset the 4rse
> 
> aurapharma has super cheap cabaser - moved onto this now someone on here pointed me in that direction


i have not run it before so cannot say, the Mucunas is going to start at 100mg EOD taken at night..

i might give cabaser a go but don't want to take to many additions so will see what the others give first


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> i have not run it before so cannot say, the Mucunas is going to start at 100mg EOD taken at night..
> 
> i might give cabaser a go but don't want to take to many additions so will see what the others give first


www.aurapharm.com/dostinex_cabergoline.htm

- for when you want to give it a go - cheapest possible avenue for a good generic brand

no idea what Mucunas is will give it a google!

I get prolactin/progesterone problems from the combination of peps,hgh and tren - I can notice straight away as pubertal gyno is like a meter reading with annoyance/itch levels lol

cabser E3D is doing the trick


----------



## Dazarms (Sep 8, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> it is a Test/Tren/Mast cycle mate in a 2:1:1 ration with 800mg Test


This is the cycle I have had my best results from in the past love it!

just came across your journal mate and read it from start to end !

Lots of great info and tips for me to learn from.

Your physique and dedication are awesome

Im going for my first show next may either NABBA or UKBFF cant decide which would be better for 1st show any advice would be appreciated mate for 1st timer.

Have you heard of skip loading where you reefed on sunday non training day with high GI carbs

I was going to use this method in run up to pre contest diet would like your thoughts on it.

Im guessing to make this effective I would need be in a calorie deficit by end of the week for the reefed to be most effective right?

The see how long It takes to drop water which should be by weds or thur if done on a sunday.


----------



## Dazarms (Sep 8, 2013)

Dazarms said:


> This is the cycle I have had my best results from in the past love it!
> 
> just came across your journal mate and read it from start to end !
> 
> ...


Also your diet looks great on here are you currently cutting still.

I don't like old school bulk and cut I prefer to add lean size while keeping bf% low so I can see where I am growing

Im at 210lbs at moment around 12% bf aim to increase weight while lowering bf under 10%

Do you eat strict 6 days a week then allow a cheat meal every Sunday or are you bang on strict 7 days a week with only cheat thrown in every now and then?

Also are your carbs kept same amount or do you carb cycle them at all mate

Sorry for all questions lol

Keen to learn from you


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Dazarms said:


> This is the cycle I have had my best results from in the past love it!
> 
> just came across your journal mate and read it from start to end !
> 
> ...


As a NABBA judge I am bias towards them to compete with plus they have no restriction on the tan you use or competing with other Feds like the UKBFF does.

I worked with Skip for just over 2yrs so the last time I competed I used Skip loading so yes I know a little bit about the method...

You are in a calorie deficit through the week then you skip load but the length is dependant on the individual and there are rules to what you eat.....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Dazarms said:


> Also your diet looks great on here are you currently cutting still.
> 
> I don't like old school bulk and cut I prefer to add lean size while keeping bf% low so I can see where I am growing
> 
> ...


I eat to plan for 6 days a week although I eat with the family on Tuesdays and Thursday (non training nights) but my wife cooks from scratch and it is always something healthy......I take Sundays off normally I do not eat that much but just what I want when I want, I am off season now that then in saying that I do not do all out bulks anymore.....

My carbs differ depending if it is a training or non training days...


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Back in the gym full time this week and as i am in my 3rd week of the cycle i decided to step the training up a level, i must admit this sounded like a good idea monday before i trained but tonight it was all i could do to stand and not be sick lol

*Mondays session:*

Upper body load

Chest:

BB dead press 2 sets @120kg 12, 8

Flat Guillotine press 2 sets @60kg 12, 12

Back:

Meadow Rows 2 sets @60kg 11, 8

Wide grip pulldowns 2 sets 12, 10

Shoulders:

Seated Mill press 2 sets @100kg 10, 8

Cable rear delts 2 sets 12, 10

Followed by lower body Pump....

*Wednesdays session: *

Lower Body Load

Panatta Lever Press 3 sets @340kg 12, 10, 9

GHR's bodyweight 12 reps






Leg ext @80kg 12 reps

Calf's 4 sets full stack 12, 11, 9, 7

followed by upper body pump....

diet has been spot on this week as expected i have dropped some of the initial water gain from the first week back but certainly looking fuller now and my strength is getting back up there....

will be training up in Southport on Friday as i am attending the NABBA Universe as a NABBA Official and also writing a show report for the BEEF


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i am back at Heathrow this week so that means a session at Maximums in Slough for my upper body load this is what i did...

Back:

Seated Hammer strength 1 arm row 2 sets @ 90kg x 10, 9

Chins @ 2 sets to failure

Chest:

Hammer Strength plate loaded bench press (dead press) 2 sets @ 180kg 8, 6

Seated Flat fly 2 sets @ 70kg failure

Shoulders:

Seated HS deadstop press 2 sets @ 160kg 7, 6

DB side raise 2 sets @ 25kg 10, 8

this was followed by lower body pump sets of 25 reps for Quads/Hams/Calfs

really good session i was extremely pumped after and was very happy with the lifts in this session...

my check in with my coach was on sunday weight is 218lbs not a huge gain but my condition is holding nicely and am happy with what i have gained and my strength increase.....

a cpl of videos from the last few weeks..

Partial Deads






Seated Mill press


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

Why do you have a coach?? This is something I don't understand - I hear of IFBB pros who have coaches. But when people are at your level and beyond what is the benefit?

I would have thought that to get to this level of physical development you'd know your own body better than any coach could hope to.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Bull Terrier said:


> Why do you have a coach?? This is something I don't understand - I hear of IFBB pros who have coaches. But when people are at your level and beyond what is the benefit?
> 
> I would have thought that to get to this level of physical development you'd know your own body better than any coach could hope to.


i get this alot my answer is simple "i want to learn new things" i work with guys much higher than i am knowledge wise, i would of not thought of training the way i do now yet it is working extremely well.

think of it like this i would pay for a course given by an expert to increase my knowledge be this in nutrition or for my day job, having a coach increases my knowledge and benefits my physique no matter the level you are at if you think you know it all then you are fooling yourself as no one knows it all....


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> i get this alot my answer is simple "i want to learn new things" *i work with guys much higher than i am knowledge wise*, i would of not thought of training the way i do now yet it is working extremely well.
> 
> think of it like this i would pay for a course given by an expert to increase my knowledge be this in nutrition or for my day job, having a coach increases my knowledge and benefits my physique no matter the level you are at if you think you know it all then you are fooling yourself as no one knows it all....


Fair enough mate.

I highlighted the bit above just to continue my line of enquiry lol. Having been knocking around on this forum for a while and seeing what some really clever and knowledgeable guys on this forum have to say on training issues I think that it's safe to say that there are different schools of thought on such matters.

Paul, would you say that the guys who coach you are necessarily more knowledgeable than you or else just have different training philosophies which you like to try out to see how you get on?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Bull Terrier said:


> Fair enough mate.
> 
> I highlighted the bit above just to continue my line of enquiry lol. Having been knocking around on this forum for a while and seeing what some really clever and knowledgeable guys on this forum have to say on training issues I think that it's safe to say that there are different schools of thought on such matters.
> 
> Paul, would you say that the guys who coach you are necessarily more knowledgeable than you or else just have different training philosophies which you like to try out to see how you get on?


the people who i work with are more knowledgeable than me in nutrition and training maybe not AAS and peptides but certainly the former two, although i don't work with anyone in the UK as i do not feel anyone in the UK (apart from Phil Learney) can give me the knowledge i seek to be fair, that is not saying i am better far from it but i don't necessarily want different approaches to the same thing i want new approaches and the science behind them.

i worked for just under 3yrs with Skip Hill so my understanding of Skiploading both in the off season and pre comp is far better than what you can read on the net (he does not put it all out there  this knowledge benefits both me and people i coach.

i am currently working with Jordan Peters coach Scott Stevenson phd, this is a good example as Jordan is a great coach certainly one of the best in the UK imo but i would rather work with Scott as his approach for me will be tailored for me, Scott is considered by the top guys in the world as one of the top guys.....i have to ask him to dumb down some things 

as with any form of coaching you should only do it if you feel it will benefit you and working with Scott certainly does as did working with Skip


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

Pscarb said:


> i did many times in the first 10yrs or so but from about 2004 i haven't how i got back on track was simple really i got beat really badly at my NABBA qualifier in 2004 and swore i would never be beaten at that show again and i wasn't......
> 
> my wife stops and starts all the time but with 3 kids i cannot blame her  she says i have more willpower than anyone she knows....


Paul, was that the Plymouth show we came down to? If so, you did not get beat and you know it. Even the judges admitted it to us in the changing rooms, but the trophy had already been presented.

Anyway, it only served to push you on harder. When life serves you lemons, make lemonade... :thumb:

Actually, I think you still have my trunks you crafty ol' fvcker.  But you can keep them 'cos I love you :wub:


----------



## Dazarms (Sep 8, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> it is a Test/Tren/Mast cycle mate in a 2:1:1 ration with 800mg Test


Do you rate ever runing the test in this cycle lower than the tren and mast

For e.g test prop 500mg, Tren 700mg and mast 700mg

A few people have advised me it is better run higher tren,mast than your test.

Have u any experiences doing it that way mate


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Dazarms said:


> Do you rate ever runing the test in this cycle lower than the tren and mast
> 
> For e.g test prop 500mg, Tren 700mg and mast 700mg
> 
> ...


I have done it and the results where no better to be fair when all is said and done, I looked a little leaner but once the cycle finished this was not really seen above a higher test cycle.

The sides where much higher though night sweats, insomnia, rage etc this alone made the cycle not one that I would use again......

I think many use more tren because they can and they feel invincible on tren not because 2 months down the road they will look better if that makes sense?


----------



## Dazarms (Sep 8, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> I have done it and the results where no better to be fair when all is said and done, I looked a little leaner but once the cycle finished this was not really seen above a higher test cycle.
> 
> The sides where much higher though night sweats, insomnia, rage etc this alone made the cycle not one that I would use again......
> 
> I think many use more tren because they can and they feel invincible on tren not because 2 months down the road they will look better if that makes sense?


Yeah I get what your saying mate

Im on cycle atm with prop,tren,mast

Got the tren and mast slighty higher and yeah the night sweats are a pain in ass!

Even day time sweats mate! by time I get to work back of my shirt is sticking to me !

not a good look people have even asked do u shower before u come in!

So I was debating upping prop and lowering tren,mast

ALthough from what I understand Masteron needs be at high dose to get full benefit

Have u any experience in M-tren

I was giving it a thought dropping tren A for M-tren

Used some last year Pro Chem m-tren and got great results but couldnt get anymore from supplier at the time


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Mast does not need to be higher to get the best from it, I have had great results on as low as 300mg it is just part of the big picture, I just find a 2:1:1 ratio better for me..

I have used M tren loads over the years and love it I have ran the ROHM MTPM with good results before


----------



## Dazarms (Sep 8, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> Mast does not need to be higher to get the best from it, I have had great results on as low as 300mg it is just part of the big picture, I just find a 2:1:1 ratio better for me..
> 
> I have used M tren loads over the years and love it I have ran the ROHM MTPM with good results before


Does the M tren replace Tren a then mate

Or would u still keep in tren a jabs and M tren on top pre workouts

is that ROHM MTMP a mast,tren,prop blend?


----------



## ELECTRICF (Nov 12, 2010)

Do you do diet/supplement consults?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Dazarms said:


> Does the M tren replace Tren a then mate
> 
> Or would u still keep in tren a jabs and M tren on top pre workouts
> 
> is that ROHM MTMP a mast,tren,prop blend?


yes it is a M-Tren Test Prop and Mast P blend

I would use M-tren instead of the tren ace, I am not a believer in using a steroid for a pre workout stim/boost



ELECTRICF said:


> Do you do diet/supplement consults?


Yes I do mate but currently I am full so not taking on any new clients


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

This weekend marked the end of my initial 6 week cycle I have two weeks off now then I start another 6 weeks with different compounds, I have no illusions that any recovery will happen but at my age recovery is not my main concern for coming off, giving the body a rest from the stresses being on cycle brings.

In line with this I have lowered the intensity of my workouts, no load workouts just MR workouts with less exercises this period is two weeks in the second week I will only train once again just to give my body a rest in preparation for hitting the load workouts the week after.

The cycle I will use after these two weeks will be a basic Sus and NPP cycle.........

So training so far this week was Monday night at Pro gym in saltash it was a Muscle Round workout but with just half the body parts than normal...

Back:

1 arm plate loaded row 6 x 4 reps @50kg

Bent over dead stop row 6 x 4 reps @ 100kg

Chest:

Incline smith press 6 x 4 reps @80kg

Seated plate loaded bench press 6 x 4 reps @ 80kg

Biceps:

Concentration curls 6 x 4 reps @30kg

Good session not hugely tasking but a good pump.....


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

I don't think I've seen you mention oral gear a lot Paul, do you ever use any or stick to oils?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Ginger Ben said:


> I don't think I've seen you mention oral gear a lot Paul, do you ever use any or stick to oils?


It seems to effect my appetite a bit and normally fills me with water unless I am prepping, I prefer oils to be honest


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Appetite effects seem to go either way with orals dont they. Some people get big increase others the opposite.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

@Pscarb as you are retired, what is your goal now with getting a new coach and still being "on"?

Do you still want to improve on your universally awesome physique even though you don't compete? Or is it to maintain whilst not being so competitive??


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Ben_Dover said:


> @Pscarb as you are retired, what is your goal now with getting a new coach and still being "on"?
> 
> Do you still want to improve on your universally awesome physique even though you don't compete? Or is it to maintain whilst not being so competitive??


My goal is always to improve mate, my doses are very low compared to many on the forum but I won't ever come totally off....

I work with a coach for my own self development both physical and to increase my knowledge


----------



## Dazarms (Sep 8, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> This weekend marked the end of my initial 6 week cycle I have two weeks off now then I start another 6 weeks with different compounds, I have no illusions that any recovery will happen but at my age recovery is not my main concern for coming off, giving the body a rest from the stresses being on cycle brings.
> 
> In line with this I have lowered the intensity of my workouts, no load workouts just MR workouts with less exercises this period is two weeks in the second week I will only train once again just to give my body a rest in preparation for hitting the load workouts the week after.
> 
> ...


Do you think its a good thing to switch compounds up mate?

So how u do 6 wks on couple off then back on with different compounds

I normaly always run and stick with prop as my Test

Never used test enth,cyp,sust other forms as I feel I look and react best on prop

And the other's tend make me hold/look more watery than prop does

And EOD injections doesnt bother me at all so that's never an issue

But do u think the body will get used fact im always using prop

And Id maybe get more changing to a long ester test rather than just runing same cycles

I pretty much do prop,tren,mast or prop,tren, EQ cycles

8 - 12 weeks on two months off then back on again


----------



## James s (Sep 18, 2010)

Reading through your website I noticed you use/are using Hemavol. How did you find it ? very few informative reviews around for it.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Dazarms said:


> Do you think its a good thing to switch compounds up mate?


i do although it is not something i always do.



Dazarms said:


> So how u do 6 wks on couple off then back on with different compounds


yes



Dazarms said:


> I normaly always run and stick with prop as my Test Never used test enth,cyp,sust other forms as I feel I look and react best on prop And the other's tend make me hold/look more watery than prop does


if you never use other forms of test how do you know prop is the best of the bunch?

water on any drug is controllable Test is Test the ester weight is what is difference i hear it many times that people hold more water on Cyp than Prop but that just means they need to adjust the ancillaries they use



Dazarms said:


> But do u think the body will get used fact im always using prop


the body sees Test the ester makes no difference to the body using Prop all the time is fine but if you have never used other test how do you know what works best



Dazarms said:


> And Id maybe get more changing to a long ester test rather than just runing same cycles I pretty much do prop,tren,mast or prop,tren, EQ cycles 8 - 12 weeks on two months off then back on again


you never know until you mix it up



James s said:


> Reading through your website I noticed you use/are using Hemavol. How did you find it ? very few informative reviews around for it.


love it mate, i have an issue with Stims before a workout i do not react well with them Hemavol i found to give me the focus and the pump without the stim, good product.


----------



## James s (Sep 18, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> love it mate, i have an issue with Stims before a workout i do not react well with them Hemavol i found to give me the focus and the pump without the stim, good product.


I've had to eliminate stims for a while now so Hemavol really appeals, thanks for the response.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

its been a while since i put an update in this log so i thought seeing as i am away for this week now would be a good time...

i am in Heathrow this week so took the opportunity to train at Maximums gym in Slough, a great gym that is packed to the hilt with Hammer Strength (HS) equipment so i always take the opportunity to use there equipment in my workouts whenever i can.

Last nights session was a Upper Load/Lower Pump session:

Back:

HS 1 arm row 2 sets at 100kg for 8, 7 reps

Chin Ups - 2 sets both taken to failure (9, 7 reps)

Chest:

Incline HS press - 2 sets at 180kg for 9, 7 reps

Decline HS press - 2 sets at 140kg for 10, 8 reps

Shoulders:

Seated HS press 2 sets at 120kg for 9, 7

Side DB raise 2 sets with 22kg DB's

this was followed by a lower body pump session 2 sets of the following doing 25 reps per set&#8230;.

V-Squat

Lying Hamstring curl

Seated calf raise

the session was very good and was pleased about the weights i had managed on the load sets&#8230;..

my current weight is up to 222lbs at the moment my BF% is slightly up from the last time it was measured back in May when it was 11% as it now sits at 13% but i still have abs and decent condition so am happy with that, it is just to really know via DEXA scan what is my current BF% much better than all the guessers that many make in the sport&#8230;.

i am 3 weeks into my current cycle and it all looks good with a nice solid 8lb gain as of last weekend, i am using a new lab for me called Infinity labs all looks good at the moment so looks like i made a good choice to replace PC after they closed down.

been a busy few weeks for my clients of Team Pscarb as i have Kelley and Gemma both starting there prep diets for the NABBA qualifiers with more clients post Christmas starting theirs in the New Year.....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

lower body load tonight and it is the first lower load session since i injured my quad 3 weeks ago, i intended to take it easy but the warm up sets felt good so i went for a PB in the V squat and got it.....

Lower body Load:

V-Squat - 2 working sets @ 320kg for 8, 6 reps

Lying leg curl - 2 working sets @ 60kg for 9, 7 reps

Standing calf raise - 4 working sets @ 140kg to failure

this was followed by an upper body pump session that really took it out of me come the end of the session....

Underhand grip pulldowns - supersetted with - Flat Press 25 reps of both x 2

Seated shoulder press - supersetted with - straight leg raise 25 reps for both x 3

EZ bar pressdowns - supersetted with - Seated concentration curl 25 reps for both x 2

was finding it hard to breath after this session and this is the reason i don't need to do cardio to maintain a decent level of condition for the off season

this video is from the 2nd set of the V Squat


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> lower body load tonight and it is the first lower load session since i injured my quad 3 weeks ago, i intended to take it easy but the warm up sets felt good so i went for a PB in the V squat and got it.....
> 
> Lower body Load:
> 
> ...


Had to chuckle at the end of the vid Paul, watch where you're going!!

Good squatting, some weight there.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yea bloody platform lol

thanks mate i was surprised i could do it but very happy with the lift....


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

after taking your advise on using the v squat over bb squats due to my back injury to I still go as low as I can, so can I ask why you were going parallel or was it the camera angle


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Dai Jones said:


> after taking your advise on using the v squat over bb squats due to my back injury to I still go as low as I can, so can I ask why you were going parallel or was it the camera angle


the angle does not help but parallel gives me good stimulation and growth with no back pain, i have been lower and found it did not give me any extra benefit but hurt my back so don't bother, for BB i rarely see the point in going lower than parallel


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> the angle does not help but parallel gives me good stimulation and growth with no back pain, i have been lower and found it did not give me any extra benefit but hurt my back so don't bother, for BB i rarely see the point in going lower than parallel


thank you Paul at least this kinda shows that going @ss to floor is not always best  i don't get back pain going low and strength and size has come quick to my legs so might try parallel


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Dai Jones said:


> thank you Paul at least this kinda shows that going @ss to floor is not always best  i don't get back pain going low and strength and size has come quick to my legs so might try parallel


for BB Ass to Grass gives little advantage imo plus many say they do it but really don't


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

Hiya Paul hope all is good with you and your family mate, just wondering what you think about reverse hacks? Basic equipment where i train and squating every leg day gets a bit boring, do you think its a similar movement to the v squat? Just wanna mix things up a bit!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

big silver back said:


> Hiya Paul hope all is good with you and your family mate, just wondering what you think about reverse hacks? Basic equipment where i train and squating every leg day gets a bit boring, do you think its a similar movement to the v squat? Just wanna mix things up a bit!


hey buddy been a long time, we are all fine thanks mate hope you are the same??

reverse Hacks are very similar to the V Squat i use the reverse hacks a lot when i do not have the use of the V squat.


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

Thanks mate i thought the same thing but with the legs you got i wanted to hear it from the horses mouth!!! :thumbup1:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

sorry for the lack of updates guys and girls but this is a busy time of year for me with family and clients beginning prep, i have 8 clients starting prep in january so planning there individual plans takes up a lot of my spare time....

it was a good christmas in the scarborough household nothing to spectacular happened the kids loved it and me and the wife eat our weight in chocolate....

tonights session was the normal upper load/lower pump i wanted to make the session a good one being it was the last one for 2013 and i was not disappointed.....

Back:

Partial deads 2 working sets 200kg for 7 reps (New PB)






Shoulder width pulldowns 2 working sets to failure

Chest:

Seated plate loaded press 2 working sets @ 160kg for 8,7 reps (New PB)

Dips 2 working sets bodyweight to failure

Shoulders:

Standing BB press 2 working sets @ 80kg for 8, 7 reps

Reverse cable X overs (rear delts)

Lower pump:

leg press 180kg 2 pump sets 25 reps per set

Seated hamstring curl 1 pump set 25 reps

Bulgarian squat 1 pump set 25 reps per leg

Seated Calf raise 2 pump sets 25 reps per set.....

i was happy with the session as the partial dead lift was a milestone i had set myself as a goal a long time ago....

the cycle i am on is really working well 5 weeks in, so again happy with my choice of lab with Infinity a good 10lb weight gain and hitting some real numbers strength wise.


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Just Out of interest mate, what's your pre intra pwo supplement nutrition you using ATM??, Do you use glycofuse for your branch dextrin


----------



## Dazarms (Sep 8, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> sorry for the lack of updates guys and girls but this is a busy time of year for me with family and clients beginning prep, i have 8 clients starting prep in january so planning there individual plans takes up a lot of my spare time....
> 
> it was a good christmas in the scarborough household nothing to spectacular happened the kids loved it and me and the wife eat our weight in chocolate....
> 
> ...


Well done mate for smashing your PB on deadlift

Please could you post up your preworkout/intra workout/post workout nutrition

in terms say a 4 hour window around training

so your meal before training

then your pre workout shake or supps whatever you use

then intraworkout

then post workout including meal after you train

To me all these are most important in your training day to get right !

And with your expereince I would like to see what you do for this

Thanks again mate


----------



## Tag (Jun 19, 2013)

Great journal, very inspirational. Still reading through it!

Couple of Qs

I buy steak/mince from the supermarket or, less often, the local butcher. How do you know if it is from grass fed cows?

Also, what are the benefits of using coconut/macadamia oil over extra virgin oliver oil/sunflower oil when cooking?

Thanks


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Dazarms said:


> Well done mate for smashing your PB on deadlift
> 
> Please could you post up your preworkout/intra workout/post workout nutrition
> 
> ...


i did this in the thread we last was both in mate i detailed my whole days nutrition



Tag said:


> Great journal, very inspirational. Still reading through it!
> 
> Couple of Qs
> 
> ...


Macadamia oil has better ratio of good fats it has a higher smoke point for cooking than olive oil/sunflower oil......Coconut oil whilst having more saturated fats the majority of these fats are from MCT's again it has a higher smoke point so both better for cooking.....and both taste better.....

as for the mince, if it does not say then it is not grass fed mate, grass fed meat is expensive very few places sell it, i get mine from a slaughterhouse that supplies Waitrose/M&S with there grass fed beef


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Paul, are you getting the urge or itch to compete again or have you settled into non-competing life now?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Huntingground said:


> Paul, are you getting the urge or itch to compete again or have you settled into non-competing life now?


i don't have the urge as such at the moment but i will be coming back just don't know when and it will hinge on family and if i improve enough to a point where i feel i can challenge for the British title, this year is a off season for me as such so i will see where i am in 12 months to if i compete next year or the year after....

throwing myself into judging has helped make the transition from competitor easier.....


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> i don't have the urge as such at the moment but i will be coming back just don't know when and it will hinge on family and if i improve enough to a point where i feel i can challenge for the British title, this year is a off season for me as such so i will see where i am in 12 months to if i compete next year or the year after....
> 
> throwing myself into judging has helped make the transition from competitor easier.....


I didn't realise that you had decided to come back sometime in the future!! Even if it is just a possible at the moment.

Whatever happens, hope it all works out


----------



## Dazarms (Sep 8, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> i don't have the urge as such at the moment but i will be coming back just don't know when and it will hinge on family and if i improve enough to a point where i feel i can challenge for the British title, this year is a off season for me as such so i will see where i am in 12 months to if i compete next year or the year after....
> 
> throwing myself into judging has helped make the transition from competitor easier.....


Hey mate thanks for all your info

busy reading through this journal here from the start

great read and full of expert advice from yourself

Noticed you used Ravenous and Matador products

im looking to invest in some solid supps to use around the workouts

Had been told aminocore by isoflex was the best BCAA around for intraworkout and to use a carb product like vitargo with it

to sip on while u train

Then also the vitargo pwo as well

What would u recommend and these products ive goggled them both

but where can u purchase them from mate?

Want the best possible from sups around and my workout

Cheers for your help


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

hi mate, amino core is good but it is not the best to use intra workout Pepto-Pro or any Hydro whey

i prefer to use the following

Intra Shake:

1 scoop Glycofuse (Branch dextrin)

1 scoop PeptoPro

1 scoop iForce compete

Post workout i have the following:

1 scoop Isolate

1 scoop ALRI Humapro

1 scoop Glycofuse

4 choc chip pancakes


----------



## Tag (Jun 19, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> Macadamia oil has better ratio of good fats it has a higher smoke point for cooking than olive oil/sunflower oil......Coconut oil whilst having more saturated fats the majority of these fats are from MCT's again it has a higher smoke point so both better for cooking.....and both taste better.....
> 
> as for the mince, if it does not say then it is not grass fed mate, grass fed meat is expensive very few places sell it, i get mine from a slaughterhouse that supplies Waitrose/M&S with there grass fed beef


Thanks for explaining that, think I'll give coconut oil a try 

Do you think the extra cost for grass fed beef is worth it for what you get?

I have no problems with the meat I'm eating at the minute, just wondering if switching is worth the cost


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

it certainly tastes better and you have the old adage 'you are what you eat'


----------



## Tag (Jun 19, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> it certainly tastes better and you have the old adage 'you are what you eat'


Unless you're vegan :laugh:

I'll have a look for it at M and S/Waitrose then, give it a try

Spend £20-30 a week on red meat as it is


----------



## Dazarms (Sep 8, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> hi mate, amino core is good but it is not the best to use intra workout Pepto-Pro or any Hydro whey
> 
> i prefer to use the following
> 
> ...


Hey mate that all looks spot on

So u take protein intra workout with ur BCAA and carbs?

Hydro whey ? like ON nutrtion hydro whey yeah?

Or u also say pepto pro I thought this was a blend of all proteins including casein?

as in CNP pepto pro

Ive read good things on Iforce

but not came across Alri Humapro?

Last question mate - do u make up any kind of pre workout shake containing BCAA or EAA and carbs, and also what are your thoughts on preworkouts . Have u ever made ur own up by getting all ingredient's individual like Arginine , Beta alanine , citruline malate , l carnitine , creatine ?


----------



## Dazarms (Sep 8, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> hi mate, amino core is good but it is not the best to use intra workout Pepto-Pro or any Hydro whey
> 
> i prefer to use the following
> 
> ...


Can I also ask bud

I've googled humapro

isn't it just a designer BCAA product

why would u want that and Iforce compete in your stack

are both not just BCAA pal?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Dazarms said:


> Hey mate that all looks spot on
> 
> So u take protein intra workout with ur BCAA and carbs?
> 
> ...


no mate PeptoPro is Casein Hydrolysate, CNP has a product that is just whey called pro peptide which is nothing like Peptopro

Taken from the Net:



> What is PeptoPro?
> 
> PeptoPro is the first debitterized, hydrolyzed (pre-digested) protein powder made of mostly all di and tri peptides under 300 daltons. In addition, it is the BEST mixing protein powder in existence. So good that PeptoPro actually turns clear when mixed with water. Click Here to see!
> 
> ...





Dazarms said:


> Last question mate - do u make up any kind of pre workout shake containing BCAA or EAA and carbs, and also what are your thoughts on preworkouts . Have u ever made ur own up by getting all ingredient's individual like Arginine , Beta alanine , citruline malate , l carnitine , creatine ?


i have a scoop of Compete with iForces Potassium Nitrate and a serving of Creatine hcl



Dazarms said:


> Can I also ask bud
> 
> I've googled humapro
> 
> ...


its not a BCAA product it is a EAA product well it is much more than that but certainly not BCAA's iForce Compete


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> no mate PeptoPro is Casein Hydrolysate, CNP has a product that is just whey called pro peptide which is nothing like Peptopro
> 
> Taken from the Net:
> 
> ...


What brand of pepto pro are you using mate??


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

bail said:


> What brand of pepto pro are you using mate??


i use a product called Strive as it gives me more than just PP......


----------



## Dazarms (Sep 8, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> no mate PeptoPro is Casein Hydrolysate, CNP has a product that is just whey called pro peptide which is nothing like Peptopro
> 
> Taken from the Net:
> 
> ...


ok cheers for all that info mate

my money is going be abit tight this month

So out of humapro, iforce compete, pepto pro, glycofuse, which do u feel are essential

and which could u just say get by with if money was tight?

I will be putting most my available cash on my cycle so wont have loads left over but enough to get a couple of these supps


----------



## Dazarms (Sep 8, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> no mate PeptoPro is Casein Hydrolysate, CNP has a product that is just whey called pro peptide which is nothing like Peptopro
> 
> Taken from the Net:
> 
> ...


Also mate isn't Casein a condition killer?

I've always been advised and believed to stay away from casein products I stay away from milk and daiy products because of this also

and Milk protein products

just sticking with high grade whey isolates

you say the pepto pro has casein in it?

so does this not blur condition at all?

And also creatine HCL Ive never used creatine as always believed it was a waste of money if your on a cycle

What's your thoughts on this pal

cheers again


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Dazarms said:


> ok cheers for all that info mate
> 
> my money is going be abit tight this month
> 
> ...


Glycofuse/Peptopro



Dazarms said:


> Also mate isn't Casein a condition killer?
> 
> I've always been advised and believed to stay away from casein products I stay away from milk and daiy products because of this also
> 
> ...


Whey Casein is a slow releasing protein that many use at night as there is a slow release of amino's through the sleeping period but Whey Casein is NOT Casein Hydrolysate which is the fastest absorbing pro out there ......

plus why would Whey Casein blur your condition if the calories are the same??


----------



## Dazarms (Sep 8, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> Glycofuse/Peptopro
> 
> Whey Casein is a slow releasing protein that many use at night as there is a slow release of amino's through the sleeping period but Whey Casein is NOT Casein Hydrolysate which is the fastest absorbing pro out there ......
> 
> plus why would Whey Casein blur your condition if the calories are the same??


Because it's made from milk protein mate

I've always been advised by guy in my gym casein/dairy/milk are condition killers to the physique and he only advises clients on whey isolates high grade. No diary at all or casein products.

Quote from Rick hall muscle foods/lets add mass MD

My best advice would be NOT to use REGULAR WHEY or CASEIN; they are condition killers, and give many people problems with digestion. This in turn leads to fewer uptake of nutrients.


----------



## Dazarms (Sep 8, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> Glycofuse/Peptopro
> 
> I can afford a BCAA/EAA product also
> 
> ...


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Dazarms said:


> Because it's made from milk protein mate
> 
> I've always been advised by guy in my gym casein/dairy/milk are condition killers to the physique and he only advises clients on whey isolates high grade. No diary at all or casein products.
> 
> ...


ALL whey is derived from milk mate........


----------



## Dazarms (Sep 8, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> ALL whey is derived from milk mate........


He just keeps telling lads at gym

that if they want keep condition stay away from casein products/dairy/milk/cottage cheese as such

And only use high grade isolates with little to zero lactose in them

such as isoflex all max

on hydro whey

my protein iso pure 97

Which isolate do u use pwo

Can strive pepto pro be used pwo as ur shake with carbs also?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Dazarms said:


> He just keeps telling lads at gym
> 
> that if they want keep condition stay away from casein products/dairy/milk/cottage cheese as such


condition is more about calories and timing than any individual food product, i have stood on stage after eating cottage cheese through prep and using Whey Pro.....



Dazarms said:


> And only use high grade isolates with little to zero lactose in them
> 
> such as isoflex all max
> 
> ...


Casein Hydrolysate is far better than any Isolate it is what Hydro Whey is



Dazarms said:


> Which isolate do u use pwo


I don't i use Casein Hydrolysate



Dazarms said:


> Can strive pepto pro be used pwo as ur shake with carbs also?


Yes


----------



## Dazarms (Sep 8, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> condition is more about calories and timing than any individual food product, i have stood on stage after eating cottage cheese through prep and using Whey Pro.....
> 
> Casein Hydrolysate is far better than any Isolate it is what Hydro Whey is
> 
> ...


Cheers mate for all info

Feel like im being a pest asking u all questions ha

So Really all you need is glycofuse/pepto pro intraworkout and pwo

Do u have both your carbs mixed with pepto pro immediately pwo after training

or do you take in more carbs then Waite say 30 mins and take the protein?


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Hi,

Sorry for hijacking the thread but limited posts means unable to send a private message.

Is there anyway I can contact you regarding online based coaching?

Thanks


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Dazarms said:


> So Really all you need is glycofuse/pepto pro intraworkout and pwo


bare essentials are these two......



Dazarms said:


> Do u have both your carbs mixed with pepto pro immediately pwo after training
> 
> or do you take in more carbs then Waite say 30 mins and take the protein?


i drive home then take in both carbs and Pro at the same time then 60-90min later a solid meal


----------



## Dazarms (Sep 8, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> bare essentials are these two......
> 
> i drive home then take in both carbs and Pro at the same time then 60-90min later a solid meal


Cheers again mate

learning loads from you here

Out of I force compete and Humapro if u could only pick one up

which one is more beneficial to take

if cost is issue

Also do u take on clients at all ?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Dazarms said:


> Cheers again mate
> 
> learning loads from you here
> 
> ...


i like Humapro but i get more from Compete so it would be Compete....

i have closed my books now mate i have several clients competing in the next 6 months and if i take on to many clients it affects the standard of service i can offer....


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

thanks for the reply, Ill keep an eye out on the forum and get enquire again later in the year.

good thread by the way!


----------



## Dazarms (Sep 8, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> i like Humapro but i get more from Compete so it would be Compete....
> 
> i have closed my books now mate i have several clients competing in the next 6 months and if i take on to many clients it affects the standard of service i can offer....


Have you ever used all max isoflex at all for pwo

and do u rate it at all

I got a tub few weeks back chocolate PB flavour

tastes too good to be true!

But if your advice is the pepto pro by strive would be a better choice

will swap for that.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Dazarms said:


> Have you ever used all max isoflex at all for pwo
> 
> and do u rate it at all
> 
> ...


yes i have used that isolate in fact i have a tub in my garage (perks of being sponsored by a supplement shop) and that is fine mate, use it and then get strive and then you can determine what is best for you


----------



## Dazarms (Sep 8, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> yes i have used that isolate in fact i have a tub in my garage (perks of being sponsored by a supplement shop) and that is fine mate, use it and then get strive and then you can determine what is best for you


your living the dream mate!

that's my goal to be at the stage where you are!

I will do got enough to last me another two weeks like

Then will pick Strive up

going get Iforce compete and glycofuse tomorrow based on your recommendations

Like my preworkouts also so will go for Potassium nitrate also give that a go

Cheers for all advice again mate

Question on coach's then in uk

Who do u feel is the best/good coach to go with at moment mate

Been speaking with big jim on here and also guy called COn on uk muscle who based in America about coaching.

any advice on this


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

both great guys, i coached Con for a show once and the guy know his stuff without doubt.

for me the best at the moment is Jordan Peters he gets results but is not cheap


----------



## Dazarms (Sep 8, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> both great guys, i coached Con for a show once and the guy know his stuff without doubt.
> 
> for me the best at the moment is Jordan Peters he gets results but is not cheap


Yeah my mates are with him

Marknorthumbria on here

I have seen his diet and training style JP sent him

all looks good

it is a hell of a lot of carbs around the workout

120g intra workout I think

so hardly any carbs at other meals during the day

makes sense tho as this is when u need them most

and then non train days protein fats with just couple carb meals

So just to clear something up as Im bit confused

are BCAA better pre workout

Intra workout are EAA better here

and pwo EAA

I normaly just sip on BCAA through training like Aminocore or but then got told Id be better using EAA during and PWO and BCAA pre. ?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Think of it like this EAA's are Essential but BCAA's are not.....in my opinion they are better but BCAA's are fine much better than nothing


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

First night properly back in the gym after a few weeks off through a chest infection and it certainly felt good to be back at full swing.

being a Monday it was a Upper body load day so really wanted to put up some respectable lifts but at the same time not push my CNS to far as i did not want to slide back and be bad again.

took a few pictures wearing my sponsors T shirt tonight that showed off the TriBlend Tee's and my width nicely........



The session was powered by Pro Supplements Dr Jekyll (Link) which i find to be a great Pre-Workout supplement plenty of energy and focus but no nasty comedown, along with 1 serving of this i add 2 scoops of Con-Crete Creatine HCL (LINK) in my opinion this is the best creatine on the market.

The session went like this.......

Back:

Partial deads - 2 working sets 180kg for 7, 6 reps

Shoulder width pulldowns - 2 working sets to failure (10, 8)

Chest:

Incline Smith Press - 2 working sets 1 @ 145kg for 7 then 1 @ 120kg for 8

Dips - Bodyweight 2 working sets to failure

Shoulders:

Rear cable pulls 2 working sets to failure

Seated Press - 2 working sets, 1 set @ 100kg for 9, 1 set @ 120kg for 6 (i should of lifted more on the first working set)






the session usually would end with a lower body pump but being the first session back after the Chest infection it hit me hard so decided to call it a day after the upper body load session.

Diet today was good my meal plan was the following

Meal 1 - 2 x whole free range eggs, 2 x 100% chicken sausages , 5g coconut oil

Meal 2 - 2 x whole free range eggs, 2 x 100% chicken sausages , 5g coconut oil

Meal 3 - 100g Oats, 2 scoops whey, 1 tbsp PB

Meal 4 - PWO 2 scoops whey Isolate, 1 scoop Branch Dextrin, 4 pancakes

Meal 5 - Jasmine Rice, 225g Chicken Breast

Meal 6 - 80g Oats, 2 scoops whey....

along with my meals i make sure i take a good digestive enzyme with each meal at the moment that is Ravenous by Anabolic Designs, speaking of AD i am also using there Synthacharge and Invincibull for the first time.

the synthacharge i am using 1 serving with each meal i want to see if this addition of Leucine will make a difference to protein synthesis as it promises to in so many studies.....

my illness took an effect on my weight this last weekend with me dropping to 219lbs from 224lbs the week before, i am hoping this will be the only drop as both my appetite and training are back up.....


----------



## Super -ingh (Aug 2, 2009)

Paul how di u rate the digestive enzymes? R they. More beneficial on a bulk to be able to eat more if you're struggling?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Super $ingh said:


> Paul how di u rate the digestive enzymes? R they. More beneficial on a bulk to be able to eat more if you're struggling?


Digestive Enzymes in my opinion should be in your plan every day no matter bulking or cutting, i rate them very highly


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

whats the macro's of your meals/


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> First night properly back in the gym after a few weeks off through a chest infection and it certainly felt good to be back at full swing.
> 
> being a Monday it was a Upper body load day so really wanted to put up some respectable lifts but at the same time not push my CNS to far as i did not want to slide back and be bad again.
> 
> ...


Do you drink your shakes with milk mate?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Kennyken said:


> Do you drink your shakes with milk mate?


no mate always water


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

barsnack said:


> whats the macro's of your meals/


what of all of them?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> what of all of them?


just the diet you posted up the few comments back...not sure ive the time to read over 365 days worth of diets


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

barsnack said:


> just the diet you posted up the few comments back...not sure ive the time to read over 365 days worth of diets


i wouldn't want you to waste you time in doing that mate 

TRAINING DAYS

Meal 1

50g protein

No Carbs

16g fat

2-3 hours later

50g protein

40 carb

16g fat

2-3 hours later

50g protein

20g carbs

No Fat

vegetables

Intra WO

30g Carbs/25g Pro

Postworkout

125g carbs, 50g protein

1-2 hours later

50g protein

125g carbs

0g fat

2-3 hours later

50g protein

50g carbs

--------

NON-TRAINING DAY

Meal 1

50g protein

70g carbs

8g fat

2-3 hours later

50g protein

70g carbs

8g fat

2-3 hours later

50g protein

30g carbs

8g fat

2-3 hours later

50g protein

16g fat

2-3 hours later

50g protein

16g fat

2-3 hours later

50g protein

16g fat


----------



## Sharp161 (Jan 31, 2010)

Where are you getting the chicken suasages from? They taste good? Never heard of them before


----------



## tiptoe (Jun 22, 2007)

I really like the look of this upper/lower load and upper/lower pump style training is there anywhere I can find out more info as I'm keen on giving this a go. Thanks


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Sharp161 said:


> Where are you getting the chicken suasages from? They taste good? Never heard of them before


Musclefood do them. Not sure if these are the ones Paul uses but they are amazing!!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Sharp161 said:


> Where are you getting the chicken suasages from? They taste good? Never heard of them before


i get them from www.foodsforfitness.co.uk they do turkey sausages with seasoning which are the bomb.....



tiptoe said:


> I really like the look of this upper/lower load and upper/lower pump style training is there anywhere I can find out more info as I'm keen on giving this a go. Thanks


it is called Fortitude Training the brain child of my coach Scott Stevenson phd from Integrative Bodybuilding, he is bringing out an E book soon all about it......



Suprakill4 said:


> Musclefood do them. Not sure if these are the ones Paul uses but they are amazing!!


nope don't use MF prefer Foods for fitness.....


----------



## tiptoe (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks mate!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

its been a busy few weeks and i finally feel well enough to really start pushing the weight in the gym now, this was seen in my last few sessions in the gym.

my last Upper Load session was extremely good and i was impressed with the weights throughout all of the upper body movements.....this was the session:

Chest:

Incline DB Press 2 working sets with the 55kg DB's for 9, 7 reps

Flat Flyes 2 working sets to failure

Shoulders:

Seated Machine Press 2 working sets 100kg for 9, 6 reps

Reverse Pec Deck 2 sets to failure

Back:

Rack Pulls 2 working sets with 180kg for 7, 6 reps (lifted from just below knee)

Chins 2 working sets to failure

as you can see although no PB's but after the long bout of illness as well as coming off cycle early i am pleased with the weight i lifted as it gives me a good base to keep pushing from.

to follow this session i had a good Lower load session, although i cannot still load the quads to much due to my recent quad injuries i raised the intensity of the session by lowered the rest time between sets, my session was this....

Legs:

Seated Hamstring curl - 1 working set 9 reps

Leg press - 6 sets of 10 reps with 10 sec rest between sets 300kg

Seated Hamstring curl - 1 working set to failure

Leg extensions - 1 set to failure

Leg press calf raise - 5 working sets with 200kg (tempo - 1-3-0-2)

i have joined a new gym for the time being at home in plymouth called The Engine Room it is a new gym and has got a lot of potential.

Engine room is a nice place plenty of weight and some good pieces of equipment, it lacks a little in atmosphere at the moment but it is new and this will come in time.......

so back on cycle decided to run a Oral in this cycle, i am not a big oral user for no real reason just not a big fan but with me liking the new lab i have been using Infinity i thought i would take a look at there oral range, so decided on Anavar for this 6 week run, so the cycle is

750mg Sus 250 per week

100mg Anavar per day

25mg Aromasin per day

500iu HCG x 2 per week

Infinity have no 50mg orals at the moment but been told they are coming soon which will be a godsend and easier to remember to take over the 10mg ones i have now......hopefully this cycle will be as impressive as the first cycle i did with this lab.


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

Are you using infinity lab sust aswel? Or pharma grade?

Just read up on that Scott's frequency training, makes sense, he mentioned doggcrap training 3 times over 9 days?! Might give that a read, have you tried it?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

MRENIGMA said:


> Are you using infinity lab sust aswel? Or pharma grade?
> 
> Just read up on that Scott's frequency training, makes sense, he mentioned doggcrap training 3 times over 9 days?! Might give that a read, have you tried it?


yes using there Sus as well they are my preferred lab at the moment, Scotts frequency training is called FT (fortitude training) which is what i have been doing since May last year it is not 3 times in 9 days though?? i essentially train the whole body 3 times a week.....


----------



## Dr Gearhead (Aug 15, 2012)

Got some glycofuse and strive on the way, do you mix them together in the same bottle, I guess it will be an interesting mix of flavours


----------



## Dazarms (Sep 8, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> i wouldn't want you to waste you time in doing that mate
> 
> TRAINING DAYS
> 
> ...


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Dazarms said:


> *Mate Ive tried carbs intra and for some reason I feel terrible training on them, even at 25-30g , used gylcofuse,vitargo,dextrose,WMS, all feel the same on. *
> 
> *
> What could I do to benefit from not been able have them during the workout, just put more pre workout and post workout.*
> ...


you can use just Pre/Post workout no issue at all, its not that you will not benefit but in my opinion optimal recovery would be using a intra workout shake.

as for the fat burning question the simple answer is no mate you will not burn more fat if your meal was P/F opposed to P/C



Dazarms said:


> *Also mate how do u get in 125g carbs PWO , what sources are u using here and also for ur pwo meal? cheers*


it all depends my mood, if i am working away or at home etc normally it is 75g from cereal/50g from Branch dextrin


----------



## Dazarms (Sep 8, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> you can use just Pre/Post workout no issue at all, its not that you will not benefit but in my opinion optimal recovery would be using a intra workout shake.
> 
> as for the fat burning question the simple answer is no mate you will not burn more fat if your meal was P/F opposed to P/C
> 
> it all depends my mood, if i am working away or at home etc normally it is 75g from cereal/50g from Branch dextrin


branch dextrin is what glycofuse is made up from right

I picked up a tub 3 weeks ago

does it hurt your teeth that glycofuse at all

random question I know, but since starting drink it my teeth are becoming really sensitive and now and then getting the odd shooting pain in back of them

it's def only started since using glycofuse which is odd as I thought totally suger free


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

nope definitely no problems with my teeth....


----------



## Dr Gearhead (Aug 15, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> i wouldn't want you to waste you time in doing that mate
> 
> TRAINING DAYS
> 
> ...


Much less fat on training days ? I guess so you can up the carbs. How did you work out your macros. If be interested to see what mine would look like given your formula.

Cheers.


----------



## Dazarms (Sep 8, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> nope definitely no problems with my teeth....


Mate question on your pwo

Do u drink your carbs straight away with protein shake as soon as you finnish training

or

do u say drink your protein and whatever else u might add in there

then waite 30 mins and consume carbs then

then 1 hour later you will eat a whole food meal?

What's your main food for carbs u will take pin with ur pwo meal also bud to hit that 125g target?

cheers as always


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Dr Gearhead said:


> Much less fat on training days ? I guess so you can up the carbs. How did you work out your macros. If be interested to see what mine would look like given your formula.
> 
> Cheers.


trial and error buddy, my diet is calculated through how i react when i raise or lower certain macro's



Dazarms said:


> Mate question on your pwo
> 
> Do u drink your carbs straight away with protein shake as soon as you finnish training
> 
> ...


i think i have answered this all ready mate, my PWO meal/shake contains both carbs and Pro the mainstay of my carbs come from Branch dextrin and cereal


----------



## Dazarms (Sep 8, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> trial and error buddy, my diet is calculated through how i react when i raise or lower certain macro's
> 
> i think i have answered this all ready mate, my PWO meal/shake contains both carbs and Pro the mainstay of my carbs come from Branch dextrin and cereal


Love cereal me mate!

what'sm your go to choice for cereal!

honey shreddies or coco pops for me like!

do u use milk with it or just water

ive been using almond milk on mine which is good alternative as i dont do dairy


----------



## Dr Gearhead (Aug 15, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> trial and error buddy, my diet is calculated through how i react when i raise or lower certain macro's


Thanks mate, appreciate all the info


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

Hi mate are you over in Belfast again this year for the nabba


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

johnnya said:


> Hi mate are you over in Belfast again this year for the nabba


yes buddy i am and i am looking forward to it


----------



## Dazarms (Sep 8, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> the people who i work with are more knowledgeable than me in nutrition and training maybe not AAS and peptides but certainly the former two, although i don't work with anyone in the UK as i do not feel anyone in the UK (apart from Phil Learney) can give me the knowledge i seek to be fair, that is not saying i am better far from it but i don't necessarily want different approaches to the same thing i want new approaches and the science behind them.
> 
> i worked for just under 3yrs with Skip Hill so my understanding of Skiploading both in the off season and pre comp is far better than what you can read on the net (he does not put it all out there  this knowledge benefits both me and people i coach.
> 
> ...


mate I bet working with skip was great!

Ive followed his skiploading before for cutting in 2012 for North brittan first timers

Got great results with it and loved it so much would like to use it again coming up to this summer for getting in top shape

got couple holidays and off to visit my lasses family in america end Aug

Question on skiploading mate could it be used in conjuction with carb cycling

so carb cycle through the week having high,medium,low days higher days on legs and back.

Then if skiploading day was a sunday make sure friday and saturday are the low days to deplete reading for skipload day?

Also day after skipload would u say its important to cut carbs back down so u would be on a low day after such a high carb day on skip

I didnt relise also skip can be used on offseason while looking to gain lean muscle

I dont really get how this works if your in a calorie surplus throuh the week from increasing carbs and fats

Come skiploading day would you just end up spilling over by end the week far too many calories


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

sorry for the lack of up dates life has been really busy of late and just not had the time to sit down and write this.

lots of things have happened over the last few weeks on of these things was me being involved with an interview with Sky Sports about the use of peptides in elite sports such as those at the Olympics.

i was asked to speak about the ins and outs of such peptides like MGF, IGF-1, GHRP, GHRH and Thymosin beta 4 peptides as well as synthetic GH, i spoke with the reporter for approx an hour as she is very interested in the subject and was truly shocked on how easy it is to buy and use these peptides.

the real shock to her is that being able to test for these is virtually impossible and so WADA (World Anti Doping Association) are really unable to stop there use in these sports at the time.

the interview:

http://www1.skysports.com/news/12040/9221272/

i also attended a Advanced Nutritional Seminar given by Phil Learney on the 1st of March in London, this was just plain awesome and i took away so much knowledge, Phil has a real talent for getting complicated information across in a simple and easy to understand way....

training has been good once i got over the chest infection i had last month and with a change of gyms (again) all has been good in the gym, i am now back at Stuart Core's gym in plymouth (Core Fitness) it is good to be back at Stuarts great atmosphere to get my head right into this off season..

so like i said training has been good, i have just completed a 6 week Anavar/Sus cycle some nice gains along with a little better condition, i have 2 weeks off then will probably look at a Test:Tren:Mast cycle...

i have also started to include some Occlusion training into my workouts and with my workouts being either Upper Load/Lower pump or Lower load/Upper pump it fits in nicely with my pump workouts.

Mondays session was the following:

Upper Load:

Chest:

Incline plate loaded press 2 working sets @ 160kg for 9, 7 reps

Seated Fly 2 working sets

Shoulders:

Standing Viking press 2 working sets @ 95kg for 11, 9

DB side raise 2 working sets @ 20kg DB's to failure

Back:

Bent over deadstop row 2 working sets @ 140kg for 7, 7

Wide grip pulldowns 2 working sets to failure

Lower Pump:

Leg press 25 reps

rest 1 min

Standing leg curl 25 reps

rest 1 min

Leg press 25 reps

rest 1 min

Standing leg curl 25 reps

rest 1 min

Leg press 25 reps

rest 1 min

Leg extensions to failure

the above was completed with both quads occluded the pain was almost pleasurable......almost 

Occlusion is a great method for increasing muscle mass yet using a much lower weight than normal (approx 30-50% of 1RM)

about 2 months ago i started a bit of an experiment where i supplemented luecine post workout and before meals whilst slightly lowering my protein amounts and i like it, the results so far are a harder fuller muscle, i use Anabolic Designs Synthacharge....


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Fascinating information on the interview will watch when home.

With regards to the leucine pre meals how much have you been reducing the protein by in each meal?

Is occlusion training similar to using a torniquet?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

RowRow said:


> With regards to the leucine pre meals how much have you been reducing the protein by in each meal?


i have reduced the Pro in the meals i take the luecine by 10g



RowRow said:


> Is occlusion training similar to using a torniquet?


similar but not as you do use it like a tourniquet but the pressure is not the same...


----------



## sauliuhas (Dec 29, 2008)

Love viking press, awesome exercise. Nice update mate..


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Last night was Lower load/Upper pump again i was at Core fitness so took advantage of there V squat so really pleased with the workout as i hit a PB on the V Squat of 400kg for 8 reps.

Lower load session:

V Squat 3 working sets @ 360kg for 10, 400kg for 8 x 2

Lying leg curl 2 working sets to failure

Leg extensions 1 working set to failure

Calf's 5 working sets to failure.

Upper Pump:

Guillotine bench press

superset with

Wide grip pulldowns x 2

Standing viking press

Superset with

Incline abs x 3

Triceps press downs

Superset with

EZ curl x 2 (these supersets where occluded)

really pleased with the session both in the load section and the pump section, the use of the Occlusion method really pumped my arms and was very painful but what a pump and burn from such a low weight.....

i am working from home this week so eating more solid foods which has been a nice change.......


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

had some good sessions this week, Upper load on monday went like this

Chest:

Incline DB press 2 working sets @55kg DB's (slightly down on my normal 62kg DB's but my left shoulder was very tight and painful so needed to lower the weight a little)

Seated Pec Deck (with handles not pads) 2 sets to failure

Shoulders:

Standing Viking press 2 sets @ 90kg

Standing DB side raise 2 sets to failure

Back:

Seated plate loaded 1 arm row @80kg per arm for 9 x 2 sets

Seated Row 2 sets to failure

this was followed by Occlusion lower pump session....

was pleased with the season although my shoulder niggle held me back some what on the pressing movements.....

Last night was Lower load:

Quads:

V Squat - 3 working sets @400kg for 8/7/7 reps, i did do a 4th set with 435kg just to see if possible and got 3 reps out






Lying leg curl (i prop my upper body up this places more tension on the hamstrings through the movement) 2 working sets to failure

Leg extensions 1 working set to failure.

Calf's 5 sets on leg press each set to failure

this was followed by Upper body pump....

i am off cycle now and have been for just over 2 weeks, my weight has remained stable at 220lbs as of last sunday..

we have increased my intra shake carbs and also the amount of carbs i eat in the 2 meals post training.......i am hoping this will maintain my weight for the next few weeks whilst i am off......


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

time for an update i think....

training is going well, with me getting my numbers up to where they where just after christmas before i was unwell.....

went to Centre Parcs this last weekend with the family to get some quality time in before i start the NABBA judging season next weekend with the NABBA NI show, i will be judging every weekend until the end of May so because i like to be married i wanted to spend some time away with the family with no diet and no training.....

back today and got to the gym before it closed early due to being a bank holiday..

today session was upper load:

Chest:

Incline Plate loaded press - 2 working sets 160kg for 8, 7 reps

Seated straight arm peck deck - 2 working sets to failure

Back:

Seated Plate loaded single arm row - 2 working sets 90kg per arm for 9, 7 reps

Chins - 2 working sets to failure

Shoulders:

Viking press - 2 working sets 90kg for 10, 8 reps

Seated reverse peck deck - 2 working sets to failure

i did start my lower pump session but ran out of time as the gym was closing at 4.00

i am 2 weeks into my cycle now and very happy with it, i decided to look at a different brand to my preferred lab at the moment (Infiniti) just to mix things up really, seeing as at one time i liked Alpha Pharma's products i thought i would look at a similar brand so choose Baltic Pharmaceuticals, i like the fact they have single amps sort of takes me back to when i first started out when there was no 10ml vials 

so choice of brand was made and seeing as my last mini cycle was Sus and Var i decided to go back to Tren, then i thought i would replicate a cycle i did back in 2011 with AP products as a sort of comparison (both similar brands) so the cycle is the following:

1ml Prop/1ml Para on a M/W/F for 6-8 weeks

i started the cycle (2 weeks ago) at a starting weight of 218lbs (just after i was ill) my weight last friday was 226lbs i have reacted well to the Prop and i can now feel the Tren kicking in, i am hotter and sweat more plus my strength is starting to increase in pretty much all of my lifts......

impressed with BP at the moment getting what i expected (well a little more to be honest) and getting no PIP from the jabs...

the GH has not changed still 6iu of pharma GH on training days (M/W/F) although i have stopped peptides for this cycle, mainly because i did not use them back in 2011....

i will try to update the journal more often going forward....


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> ... GH has not changed still 6iu of pharma GH on training days (M/W/F) ...


Hi Pscarb, I was wondering why you are taking GH on training days only?

Cheers buddy.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

musclemate said:


> Hi Pscarb, I was wondering why you are taking GH on training days only?
> 
> Cheers buddy.


it is simple really, because it has given me good results i do not believe that more is always better, i have used GH ED and in the off season this increase has mostly had me holding more water and emptying my wallet.

because the results have been good i see no point in using it more


----------



## Super -ingh (Aug 2, 2009)

Nice to see small amount of gear being used by such an experienced member.

What u think of parabolan compared to tren ace paul? Would u say its better? Any reasons y as a lot claim.u can take lower doses than ace?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Super $ingh said:


> Nice to see small amount of gear being used by such an experienced member.
> 
> What u think of parabolan compared to tren ace paul? Would u say its better? Any reasons y as a lot claim.u can take lower doses than ace?


i certainly get on better with Para than Tren Ace i just get better results on lower dose.

i have no idea why some say you can take a lower dose than Tren Ace but then when you look at it its not that less as the normal dose for Tren Ace is 100mg EOD.....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

good session last night in fact probably the best one i have had for a while, because i had no time restrictions i could complete the whole session which last night was Lower load/Upper pump.

this was the session:

Lower Load

Leg press - 3 working sets @400kg for 12, 9, 8 reps

Lying hamstring curls (upper body propped up) - 3 working sets 60kg to failure

Leg extensions - 1 working set of 30 reps (failure)

Seated Calf's - 5 sets heavy to failure (12-15 reps) in between sets 1 min stretching

the way i train on the load part of the session is that i do a compound exercise(leg Press) first then wait 90sec and do an isolation exercise (Hamstring curl) then 90 sec rest and repeat, so although not a superset the rest is limited.

i also choose leg press this week as my lower back is taking a battering of late from the V squat on leg day then Rack pulls on upper load days, it is a year since i had my facet joints nerves burned off so they have grown back and now are causing me issues, it is time to get them burned away again.

so once this was completed it was time to move on to upper body pump, pump sessions are super sets doing 25reps per exercise with a moderate weight (not light)

2 Supersets -

Incline plate loaded press

SS with

Seated Pulldowns

2 Supersets -

Reverse Peck deck

SS with

Incline crunch

1 Superset -

Seated Press

SS with

Frog kicks

Occlusion training:

EZ barbell curl - 15 reps/30sec rest x 4

Straight bar press downs - 15 reps/30sec rest x 4

as i said great session and was shattered after, so much so that i could not finish my final meal of the day as i was falling asleep......

i am training in Belfast this friday as i fly over to judge the NI show, looking forward to that as i think i will be training at Mark Getty's gym which i am sure will be better than the excuse of a gym i trained at last year (Pure gym)


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

hi mate,, whats your take on cooper pharma they do a small line of amps,i wondered if

you know anyone whos had results from them,thinking of trying some of there test e....

Are you going to Barry this May?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

mal said:


> hi mate,, whats your take on cooper pharma they do a small line of amps,i wondered if
> 
> you know anyone whos had results from them,thinking of trying some of there test e....
> 
> Are you going to Barry this May?


i have used a few amps of the cooper Test e and it was ok, i switched over to Baltic Pharma for this cycle i am currently on and am very impressed.

yes mate i will be judging the NABBA Welsh this year


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> i have used a few amps of the cooper Test e and it was ok, i switched over to Baltic Pharma for this cycle i am currently on and am very impressed.
> 
> yes mate i will be judging the NABBA Welsh this year


cheers paul,,,il say hello if I get a chance,got a mate doing the juniors,might pop up in the day..


----------



## sauliuhas (Dec 29, 2008)

Paul, what's your view on scitec - xtend precontest?


----------



## kris_striations (Dec 12, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> time for an update i think....
> 
> training is going well, with me getting my numbers up to where they where just after christmas before i was unwell.....
> 
> ...


so pscarb is the baltic pharma parabolan the best tren you have used ? do you run similar dose of tren ace ?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

sauliuhas said:


> Paul, what's your view on scitec - xtend precontest?


sorry i missed this post......just goes to show i need to update my journal more..

it is a very good supplement and no reason not to use it pre comp....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

kris_striations said:


> so pscarb is the baltic pharma parabolan the best tren you have used ? do you run similar dose of tren ace ?


compared to the other type of Para i have used in recent years which is AP then it is better in my opinion, the amount of Tren Ace i use depends on the cycle i am on plus Tren ace comes in 100mg per ml not 76mg like Para.....


----------



## kris_striations (Dec 12, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> compared to the other type of Para i have used in recent years which is AP then it is better in my opinion, the amount of Tren Ace i use depends on the cycle i am on plus Tren ace comes in 100mg per ml not 76mg like Para.....


Yes but how does it compare to infiniti labs tren ace is what im saying ?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

kris_striations said:


> Yes but how does it compare to infiniti labs tren ace is what im saying ?


yea but thats not what you asked? and i would not know as i have not used there Tren Ace, i have used there Tri Tren (as i am now) and both products are very good but a comparison cannot be made because one is a blend of 3 different esters and double the mg dose (Infinity Tri-Tren) and one is a single ester drug (BP Para)

kinda strange first 2 posts don't you think??


----------



## kris_striations (Dec 12, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> yea but thats not what you asked? and i would not know as i have not used there Tren Ace, i have used there Tri Tren (as i am now) and both products are very good but a comparison cannot be made because one is a blend of 3 different esters and double the mg dose (Infinity Tri-Tren) and one is a single ester drug (BP Para)
> 
> kinda strange first 2 posts don't you think??


Jezz just asking your opinion bro nothing more . I dont post on boards I just read ive been following this board for a long time now and I made an account to view picutres so chill not sure why its strange


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

kris_striations said:


> Jezz just asking your opinion bro nothing more . I dont post on boards I just read ive been following this board for a long time now and I made an account to view picutres so chill not sure why its strange


there is no reason for me to chill i am perfectly calm......

i am glad i could answer your questions.


----------



## sauliuhas (Dec 29, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> sorry i missed this post......just goes to show i need to update my journal more..
> 
> it is a very good supplement and no reason not to use it pre comp....


Thank you kind sir, thought so..


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i seem to always be apologising for not updating this journal of late, if truth be known the combination of being run off my feet with my day job, family and my coaching business i just haven't had the time, plus i have been pretty ill of late.....

lets get up to date.....

June was a decent month to start with but the end part was a true disaster, i again came down with the stomach bug i have had on and off through april and may this year, this time it hit me hard and i dropped 16lbs in 3 days going from 226lbs to 210lbs.......this was pretty hard to handle as i was doing so well on the cycle i was running gaining some good size on a relatively low dose cycle......

the stomach bug lasted 6 days and at no point in those days was i more than 1min from a toilet for obvious reasons....  this was a hard week and apart from the massive drop in weight i thought thats cool i am better so can get myself recovered. Until the sunday (2 days after the stomach bug went) it would seem now that the big drop in bodyweight had a secondary effect on my electrolyte balance and on the Sunday/Monday/Tuesday of the following week i was cramping constantly from my toes to my neck, it was horrendous and if i am honest it scared the sh1t out of me........

i had lots of bloods taken and the outcome was the imbalance caused by the huge drop in weight, this was 10 days ago, i am back training now and my weight is slowly creeping back up, weirdly the silver lining is i look better lol

so back training this week (did a few sessions light last week) i have swapped my training style back to higher volume with a system that concentrates on Back, Chest and Legs but the biggest change is the amount of volume for each body part....

Mondays Session:

Chest/Back

Flat bench press using bands 4 sets

Incline Banded DB press 3 sets

Incline plate loaded press 3 sets

Seated machine fly 3 sets to failure

Dead stop bent over row 3 sets

Seated row (palms facing in grip, with a 1 sec contraction squeeze) 3 sets

Incline bench 2 DB row 3 sets

Chest is in bits from the use of bands.........this is something new i am trying and will be using them a lot, so to lessen the impact of the heavier weight on my joints.

Todays session:

Leg extension 4 x 15 (1sec squeeze at the top of the movement)

Lying leg curls 4 x 15 (upper body propped up for maximum contraction)

Leg press 3 x 15 followed by 3 x failure with #4 bands

GHR 3 x failure

Sissy squat with 20kg weight 4 x 15

Standing Calf raise 4 x 15 super setter with Dorsiflexion

it was a challenge walking through the hotel reception after tonights session 

my current cycle is 228mg of Parabolan/600mg Test Prop per week along with 7.2iu of Pharma GH on M/W/F split PWO and bed time.......and a boom dose of IPAM/GHRH before bed on non training nights.

i have a holiday in 3 weeks so i have slightly reduced my calories and added in some cardio (nothing to much) just to lean up a tad for the holiday, going by my last DEXA scan where it had me at 13% BF i am guessing i am around the 12% mark at the moment in comparison......so happy with that, combine that with the added fullness from the GH, gear and peptides i am happy with where i am at the moment especially after my recent bout of bad health.......


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

had a good weeks training last week, as i have said in my prevues updates i have slightly changed my training to a tad more volume since i was ill 4 weeks ago, up until my holiday next week....

so last week i had the opportunity to train at 4 different gyms through the week so split the workouts out even more than usual, i was up in Heathrow working from monday until thursday so this is how the week panned out...

Monday - Castle Forge gym in Slough

Tuesday - Monsters gym with Gemma

Wednesday - UP in Mayfair with Phil Learney

Friday - back home so Cores Gym in Plymouth

the workouts where as so.....

*Monday was Back at the forge.....*

Seated row, using a wide neutral grip, forcing the elbows back as far as they can go with a 1sec contraction - 4 sets of 8-10 reps

DB bent over row on incline bench, again with 1sec contraction - 4 sets of 8-10 reps (or failure)

Close grip pulldown (palms facing face) again with 1sec contraction - 4 sets of 8-10 reps

Rack pulls 3 sets

completed with 40min on the treadmill

*Tuesday was Chest & Biceps at Monsters......*

i hooked up with Gemma at Monsters on Tuesday it was great to see Gemma it has been a while and i was impressed how she was looking....

Incline DB press 4 sets

Seated plate loaded incline press 3 sets

Seated Fly (using peck deck but with arms straight out) 3 sets

Flat bench press (bar taken to the upper chest/Neck region) 3 sets

Standing DB curls 3 sets

EZ barbell curl 3 sets

*Wednesday was legs so i travelled into London and training at UP*

It was great to catch up with Phil again and get a leg session in, we trained with Barry Pitts and one of the female PT's at UP and they all kicked my ass.....it started out as a leg session but by the end all we trained was Hamstrings and Glutes, which was enough as i could hardly walk lol

GHR's 4 sets of as many reps as possible, we finished the last set with Razor curls to failure.

A superset of standing single leg curl to 90 degrees with single leg lying leg curl (up with two legs down with one) 3 sets of each

Reverse Hypers - now these just are plain sick, i could not use any weight at the start as the movement was so new to me and i needed to concentrate on the contraction and squeeze 3 sets

Bridges on the lying leg curl machine 3 sets

BB Stiff leg deadlifts 2 sets (phil showed me a way to make sure that my lower back injury did not get hit with this movement)

each rep was done in a slow movement with a squeeze of both the Hamstrings and Glutes......i was truly fukced from this workout but i need to concentrate on my hamstrings and glutes so was very happy with it.

*Friday was back home at Cores training Shoulders and Triceps....*

Standing DB side raise 4 sets

Incline rear delt raise 4 sets

Standing Dead press 4 sets

Seated reverse pec deck 3 sets

Pressdowns using rope attachment 4 sets

Overhead extension 4 sets

DB kick backs 3 sets

it was a great weeks training and i felt every session but in a good way, the increase in volume per body part is a nice change although not sure i will keep with this long term.

my weight is slowly creeping back up to 218lbs but i dropped albs last week as i have been putting cardio in daily and lowered my calories a little just to tighten up a tad for my holiday, going by my 2 previous DEXA scans i estimate i am approx 12% at the moment.

i have no real need to go much heavier to be honest as i feel i look pretty good at this weight and condition so happy to maintain this for the forceable future as long as i am progressing in the gym.

this week is the 4th and last week on cycle, i will take a decent break from this weekend but will still maintain the Pharma GH i am using, i will probably duplicate the micro dosing pMGF protocol i did 2yrs ago, which i found very good......


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> June was a decent month to start with but the end part was a true disaster, i again came down with the stomach bug i have had on and off through april and may this year, this time it hit me hard and i dropped 16lbs in 3 days going from 226lbs to 210lbs.......this was pretty hard to handle as i was doing so well on the cycle i was running gaining some good size on a relatively low dose cycle......


Bloody ell, you dropped 16lbs in 3 days?? That is mental! Doubt it is possible to waste away much lean muscle or fat tissue in that time frame though mate, you must have been dehydrated to hell and back? Anyways, nice journal, good read and glad you're back to full health now. :thumbup1:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Archaic said:


> Bloody ell, you dropped 16lbs in 3 days?? That is mental! Doubt it is possible to waste away much lean muscle or fat tissue in that time frame though mate, you must have been dehydrated to hell and back? Anyways, nice journal, good read and glad you're back to full health now. :thumbup1:


thanks mate, i was very dehydrated this is what caused the severe cramping the week after......


----------



## boatman (May 12, 2010)

Hey pscarb,

How long before training do you eat your pre workout oats with whey and nut butter (or whatever meal you currently eat pre workout) ? Also, how much water do you mix with your intra drink and what are the amounts of each ingredient again?

Do you find spacing the meal before hand and mixing the drink in the right amount of water is key to prevent and stomach upset, and do you also think for someone who isn't used to intra workout drinks it may take a week or two for the body to adjust and get used to it?


----------



## boatman (May 12, 2010)

Also, do you only drink your training drink in the gym, or have you ever tried drinking part of it 30 mind prior to your workout?

I am training early in the morning, but also like consuming low carbs for my first meal. Do you think a good strategy could be effective

Whey+veggies+berries (about 10-12 grams of carbs) + coconut oil or almond butter

Pre workout supplement + 25 gram cyclic dextrins 30 mins pre workout

Train 25 grams cyclic dextrins and eaas and compete in 1 L water

Post workout = whey and kids cereal and some lean meat for more solid whole food protein

The rest of my meals as the day goes on

Also, I use a pre workout drink with 100-150 mg of caffeine 4-5 days a week. Is there anything wrong with that? I don't use any other stims or even drink coffee.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

WOW lots of questions.... 



boatman said:


> Hey pscarb,
> 
> How long before training do you eat your pre workout oats with whey and nut butter (or whatever meal you currently eat pre workout) ? Also, how much water do you mix with your intra drink and what are the amounts of each ingredient again?


i eat my meal before training approx 60 - 90min before a workout, i use between 1L - 1.5L of water in my intra shake....currently it is 25g Branch Dextrin/30g PeptoPro but the BD will increase over the next few months.



boatman said:


> Do you find spacing the meal before hand and mixing the drink in the right amount of water is key to prevent and stomach upset, and do you also think for someone who isn't used to intra workout drinks it may take a week or two for the body to adjust and get used to it?


if you are using HCBD as your carb source in approx 1 L water then i have yet to hear of it causing stomach upset.



boatman said:


> Also, do you only drink your training drink in the gym, or have you ever tried drinking part of it 30 mind prior to your workout?


it would not be a Intra shake if it was pre workout, i drink my drink through the workout making sure i have enough to last start to finish.



boatman said:


> I am training early in the morning, but also like consuming low carbs for my first meal. Do you think a good strategy could be effective
> 
> Whey+veggies+berries (about 10-12 grams of carbs) + coconut oil or almond butter
> 
> ...


i would not have HCBD before a workout, if you need carbs before your workout then i would add some Gluten free Oats to your first meal and drop the HCBD 30min before a workout, the rest is fine



boatman said:


> Also, I use a pre workout drink with 100-150 mg of caffeine 4-5 days a week. Is there anything wrong with that? I don't use any other stims or even drink coffee.


if you are handling it then it is fine....

Back to the gym this week after a well earned weeks holiday in Gran Canaria last week....weird thing is i eat what i wanted and when i wanted it yet dropped 6lbs IIFYM i guess 

i flew back on Monday so Tuesday was the first day back in the gym, i have switched my training now to a higher volume approach and to a system that has me prioritising my Chest and Back more than my Shoulders and Arms, the system is run over 3 weeks then is repeated.....

Mon - Chest/Back

Wed - Legs

Fri - Back/Chest

Mon - Shoulders/Arms

Wed - Legs

Fri - Chest/Back

Mon - Back/Chest

Wed - Legs

Fri - Shoulders/Arms

Repeat....

i used this style of training in 2011 and it worked very well......

Tuesdays session:

Chest:

Incline Plate loaded Press 4 working sets

Flat BB press to Neck 4 working sets

Flat Fly's 4 working sets

Back: (On back exercises i make sure i do a 1 sec squeeze in the contraction position)

Seated Neutral grip row 4 working sets

Close grip Pulldowns 4 working sets

Rear delts on reverse pec deck 2 working sets

Wednesdays session was Legs......

Hamstrings:

Standing upright 1 leg curl

supersetted with

lying leg curl, using 2 legs to raise the weight then alternate legs to lower the weight under control 4 working sets

GHR - 4 working sets

Quads: i could not use to much weight as my back injury flared up

Leg press - 10 sets of 6 reps with 10 seconds between each set with 250kg

V Squat - 4 sets of 20 reps with 100kg with feet 1inch apart

Occluded leg extension - 4 sets of 15 reps with 30 sec rest between sets (legs remain occluded)

Calf's:

Toe press 4 working sets with forced stretching in between sets

Seated calf raise 3 working sets to failure.

each of my training sessions are followed by 4 sets of 25 of lower Ab work.....

i am back on my normal diet i was using before i went on holiday with the intention of slowly raising calories over the next few weeks...

i am off cycle now and will be for the next 4-6 weeks, i am still using 6iu of Pharma GH on Training days along with 3 x saturation dose IPAM/GHRH per day on none training days with a boom dose before bed......


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> Calf's:
> 
> *Toe press 4 working sets with forced stretching in between sets*
> 
> Seated calf raise 3 working sets to failure.


Can I ask what the forced stretching involves? I'm trying to make some decent calf gains this year and need all the help I can get :lol:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Robbie789 said:


> Can I ask what the forced stretching involves? I'm trying to make some decent calf gains this year and need all the help I can get :lol:


it involves finding a platform placing your foot on it as if you was going to do a calf raise but instead of pushing up, force the heel down for 10sec at a time on each calf, repeat as long as you are resting from the exercise...


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> it involves finding a platform placing your foot on it as if you was going to do a calf raise but instead of pushing up, force the heel down for 10sec at a time on each calf, repeat as long as you are resting from the exercise...


Sounds like fun!! I'll give it a go, cheers


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Hi Paul, sorry to hijack ya journal as always but after your thoughts on what would be your protocol for recovery of a rotory cuff tear (Subscapularis), I only ask due to your knowledge of recovering from injuries


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Dai Jones said:


> Hi Paul, sorry to hijack ya journal as always but after your thoughts on what would be your protocol for recovery of a rotory cuff tear (Subscapularis), I only ask due to your knowledge of recovering from injuries


i will assume you are seeing a specialist like a deep tissue guy or physio, Acupuncture can helps loads......

above that...

Thymosin Beta 4 - Day 1 - 4mg, Day 2 - 6mg, Day 3 - 6mg then after 10 days 2mg per week

GHRP/GHRH peptides locally 3-5 saturation dose per day

this is a good start there is a extended protocol i have that uses MGF/IGF but at this point this should help.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> i will assume you are seeing a specialist like a deep tissue guy or physio, Acupuncture can helps loads......
> 
> above that...
> 
> ...


thanks as always!!

yes physio starts Monday but sadly can't use GH as much know it would help, but what are your thoughts on low dose of deca not to help repair but to help get blood in there and increase collagen


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Dai Jones said:


> thanks as always!!
> 
> yes physio starts Monday but sadly can't use GH as much know it would help, but what are your thoughts on low dose of deca not to help repair but to help get blood in there and increase collagen


i do recommend the use of Deca for those i coach but do not place it into protocols for those i am unaware of if they use or not, it certainly will help 100-200mg per week is all you need.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> i do recommend the use of Deca for those i coach but do not place it into protocols for those i am unaware of if they use or not, it certainly will help 100-200mg per week is all you need.


thanks Paul!! most appreciated


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Ended last weeks training with a Back/Chest session, it was a decent session but with my calls still pretty low from after the holiday strength was still down, but this will improve.

Back:

Seated Plate Loaded 1 arm row 4 working sets

Video:






Seated Neutral grip row 4 working sets

Incline DB row 4 working sets

Rear delt machine 3 working sets

Chest:

Incline Smith Press 4 working sets

Giant set consisting of....

Seated flat press - Seated Fly - decline press & squeeze using bands

its been a busy weekend with family down but all rested now for the week ahead the aim is to increase calories and strength......

weigh in yesterday had me dropping a pound from last week down to 211lbs this is not an issue as such as i have not really started to increase calories, i will aim to put in an extra 50g of carbs in my intra shake on training days for starters......

GH and Peptides is still in as i mentioned before and doing well.....


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Paul, just read through this entire thread and I've got to say thanks for all the info and detail you provide and I can see now where your straight to the point no nonsense approach comes from. I've always valued your advice given on this board but was even more interested when I saw how much you implemented a lot of John Meadows' and Scott Stevensons' methods. I have been experimenting with some of their techniques including occlusion training, forced/weighted stretches between sets and a lot of other 'mountain dog' principles with great results. My ears also pricked up when you mentioned trialling Scott's Fortitude training. Just the other day I was listening to the Blue Collar muscle podcast with Shelby Starnes and formerly John Meadows and Scott was going into detail about his new book and Fortitude training. Do you ever listen to that podcast? If you don't then I recommend it highly. They have had Brad Schoenfeld on a few times as well and he is another clever sausage.

Anyway just checking in, I look forward to upcoming updates and the possibility of your return to the stage.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Dieseldave said:


> Paul, just read through this entire thread and I've got to say thanks for all the info and detail you provide and I can see now where your straight to the point no nonsense approach comes from. I've always valued your advice given on this board but was even more interested when I saw how much you implemented a lot of John Meadows' and Scott Stevensons' methods. I have been experimenting with some of their techniques including occlusion training, forced/weighted stretches between sets and a lot of other 'mountain dog' principles with great results. My ears also pricked up when you mentioned trialling Scott's Fortitude training. Just the other day I was listening to the Blue Collar muscle podcast with Shelby Starnes and formerly John Meadows and Scott was going into detail about his new book and Fortitude training. Do you ever listen to that podcast? If you don't then I recommend it highly. They have had Brad Schoenfeld on a few times as well and he is another clever sausage.
> 
> Anyway just checking in, I look forward to upcoming updates and the possibility of your return to the stage.


i think i have some of those on my iPhone......i was coached by Scott Stevenson for 14 months (May 2013-July 2014) so had the opportunity to use the FT system but also have him unhand to explain every detail of it, i think he created the hybrid 3 day version that is in the E Book now just for me......

it is a great training style.....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

bit of a catch up for this week is in order....

Monday was a great session training Shoulders and Arms for the first time in 2 weeks, the pump was extreme....

Shoulders:

Seated DB side raise 4 working sets

Seated Machine press (with a 1 sec pause at the bottom) 4 working sets

Rear delt raise 4 working sets

Standing Dead Stop Press 3 working sets

Arms:

Rope extensions 4 working sets

Concentration curls 4 working sets

Tricep Extensions (taking the bar behind the head) 4 working sets

Incline Spider curls 4 working sets

Hammer curls 2 working sets- Supersetted with - Close grip press ups

i think everyone has a body part that does not get DOM's no matter how hard you train that muscle group for me it is shoulders although they are one of my better developed body part, and to carry on this trend the next few days i could hardly straighten my arms but my shoulders just felt normal 

Last night was Legs, and as i mentioned last week i did Quads first as last week i did Hamstrings first, i like to swap things around and switch the priority in my leg training, so many neglect the hamstrings it is unreal.......there is a guy in my gym that has a great pair of quads and calfs but from the back and side his hamstrings are really bad......

Legs:

Leg press 3 working sets with 350kg then 3 Banded working sets with 275kg

V Squat 4 working sets of 25 reps with 200kg

Occluded Leg Extensions 4 sets of 15 reps with 30 sec between sets (legs remain occluded throughout)

Lying leg curl with upper body propped up 4 working sets

GHR 4 working sets

Seated Calf Raise supersetted with DorsiFlexion 4 working sets of 15 reps.....

legs are tight this morning, my weights are taking a hit at the moment due to my lower back injury, i have a procedure carried out once a year to burn the nerves from my facet joints but this years procedure is all ready 3 months late and my lower back is suffering so the weight i use has gone down for this reason.......

i don't mention my diet to often only because it is boring lol, i am not one for spicing things up or being really creative i tend to eat the same.....

these are my diets for Training and None training days....

Training days:

Meal 1 - P/F 3 whole eggs/3 Turkey Sausages

Meal 2 - P/C basmati rice/Chicken

Meal 3 - P/F whey isolate shake/Almond Butter

Intra Shake - P/C Pepto pro/Cyclic Dextrin

Meal 4 - P/C Gluten free Oats/Raisins/Heahter Honey/PeptoPro

Meal 5 - P/C Baked Potatoes/Chicken breast

None Training days:

Meal 1 - P/F 3 whole eggs/3 Turkey Sausages or whey isolate shake/Almond Butter

Meal 2 - P/C Chicken Breast/Basmati Rice

Meal 3 - P/C Chicken Breast/Basmati Rice

Meal 4 - P/F Salmon/Green Veg

Meal 5 - P/C Gluten free Oats/Raisins/Whey Isolate

Meal 6 - P/F Salmon/Green Veg

i do swap a few things around when i am working away but generally that is what i eat......i do have sunday off and just eat what i want when i want....


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

Im in the same position with shoulders this mornin. One of my stronger body parts but never hurt.

Switched it up a bit and its done the trick, learnt a lot reading this jnl Paul. Nice one.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Sorry to hear about the delay for the back op, can you not just tell them you're in a lot of pain so they speed it up?

How long do you usually wait between meal 2 and training?

I've read that having your last carb meal about 2.5 - 3 hours before training can leave you feeling less slugish in the gym, do you find the same?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Robbie789 said:


> Sorry to hear about the delay for the back op, can you not just tell them you're in a lot of pain so they speed it up?
> 
> How long do you usually wait between meal 2 and training?
> 
> I've read that having your last carb meal about 2.5 - 3 hours before training can leave you feeling less slugish in the gym, do you find the same?


the back procedure is just down to the consultant who does it, they know i am in more pain but they cannot jump me up the Q, it is one of those things....

Meal 2 is around Midday, Meal 3 is approx 3.30pm - 4.00pm i train at 5.30pm, feeling sluggish generally means you have crashed from a carb meal, i do think many are misinformed when it comes to energy for a workout, if you are sluggish then you need to look at your 24hr nutritional approach as that is what counts. i am often amused by trainers who say they eat an hour before there workout and that meal fuels the workout as it won't as your body will not have digested it and made use of it for energy in that time.....


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> the back procedure is just down to the consultant who does it, they know i am in more pain but they cannot jump me up the Q, it is one of those things....
> 
> Meal 2 is around Midday, Meal 3 is approx 3.30pm - 4.00pm i train at 5.30pm, feeling sluggish generally means you have crashed from a carb meal, i do think many are misinformed when it comes to energy for a workout, if you are sluggish then you need to look at your 24hr nutritional approach as that is what counts. *i am often amused by trainers who say they eat an hour before there workout and that meal fuels the workout as it won't as your body will not have digested it and made use of it for energy in that time*.....


I was one of those trainers up until a few weeks ago :lol: Have changed to chicken and basmati rice 3 hours before the workout and it's definitely made a difference.


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> bit of a catch up for this week is in order....
> 
> Monday was a great session training Shoulders and Arms for the first time in 2 weeks, the pump was extreme....
> 
> ...


Hi mate where do you get your almond butter and chicken sausages from??


----------



## geordie_paul (Aug 12, 2007)

Hi Paul

I follow a similar layout for the meals and macros in my diet, I know you are training in the evening.

Can I ask how you would approach it if you where to train after meal 1 (about 2 hours after) as thats what I'm struggling with at the moment. I don't know whether a pro/fat meal would be best then have majority of carbs intra and pwo or to have a carb/protein meal and the same pwo.

Also if you where to have a carb/protein meal as the one closest to training would you still consume carbs intra wo?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

bail said:


> Hi mate where do you get your almond butter and chicken sausages from??


i get all my meat from Foods for Fitness buddy and the Almond butter from Cardiff Sports (Nuts n More)



geordie_paul said:


> Hi Paul
> 
> I follow a similar layout for the meals and macros in my diet, I know you are training in the evening.
> 
> ...


it all depends on your goals, for fat loss then a P/F meal before the workout would be my choice, if not then P/C/F but this would not change the need of the amount of carbs in either the Intra or PWO Shake/Meal.....

Last session of the week last night, it was a decent session although i trained earlier than i would normally so not many meals in before the session as i would normally have....

It was a Chest and Back session...

Chest:

Incline Plate loaded press 4 working sets

Flat Barbell Dead Press 4 working sets

Seated Fly machine 3 working sets

Incline Banded DB press 3 working sets

Back:

Seated Neutral grip row 4 working sets

Shoulder grip pulldowns 4 working sets

Chins 3 working sets

Straight arm Rope pullovers 3 working sets

Finished with Abs.......

weekend of resting and being with the family......have a good one guys...


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

This weeks sessions have been in Gyms away from home.

Monday i took the opportunity to train at my best mates Gym Ministry of Fitness owned by Tom Blackman in Bristol as i was passing through on the way to London for a few days work.

It was a Back and Chest session, Tom has some great pieces of kit at his place so managed to really get a good session in....

the key to my Back sessions now is to contract and control the movements for maximum effect, i don't just move the weight these days, i have a lot of mass but need to bring some detail and improve on certain areas like my lower back to make my back more complete...

Back:

Rack Pulls 4 working sets of 8 (140kg)

Seated Row with neutral grip handle 4 working sets

Seated close grip pulldowns (palms facing face) 4 working sets

High incline rope pulls (position a high incline bench in front of a adjustable cable set up and use a rope attachment, pulling the elbows as far back as possible) 3 working sets

Chest:

Incline DB press 4 working sets (40kg, 50kg x 2, 45kg)

Flat bench press 4 working sets (bar lowered to top of chest/lower neck)

DB incline flys 4 working sets (35kg x 2, 40kg x 2)

great session and really felt it in both my back and chest.....

after the session i then drove to Heathrow to the hotel i was staying in for the night.......

i have completed 4 min of Tabata cardio each morning this week and i intend to keep this up as my fitness is shocking lol

Tonight session was Legs and i trained at The Forge gym in Slough...

i am training legs a little differently of late, each week i am swapping the priority of what part of the leg i will be focusing on, this week was Hamstrings, i have done this because my quads are a very strong body part and although my hamstrings ar enot weak they need to catch up with my quads......

so one week i will focus on hamstring then the next week focus on quads although in that workout i will still do hamstring work.

Tonights session....

Lying hamstring curl 4 working sets (upper body propt up)

Seated hamstring curl 4 working sets

Stiff leg dead lifts 4 working sets

Glute Ham Raise (GHR) 3 working sets

Leg extensions 4 working sets

Calf Toe Press 6 sets of 15 reps with 10 sec rest between sets.....

legs are in bits after that session.........

back at the hotel now just taken my Boom dose of IPAM before bed hopefully my night sleep will be better than last night.......

Home tomorrow so training Shoulders and Arms in my regular gym Core Fitness on Friday......


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Last fridays session was a good session, although my shoulder injury is rearing its head again i am able to work round it at the moment....

Shoulders:

Seated DB side raise 3 working sets

Seated machine press 4 working sets

Incline DB front raise (lay chest on incline bench) 3 working sets

Seated rear delt machine 3 working sets

Standing Dead stop press 2 working sets

Arms:

Rope extensions 3 working sets

Seated DB curl (palms facing forward) 3 working sets

Overhead extensions 3 working sets

Seated Concentration curl 3 working sets

Skull crushers (lowered to forehead and Nose) 3 working sets

Hammer curls SuperSetted with close grip press ups 2 working sets to failure.....

weigh in at the weekend was a nice lean 213lbs so happy with that, from the DEXA scans i have had in the last 12 months i would estimate my BF to be around 11%...

i am back on a short cycle probably be around 4-6 weeks, i have decided to take the following...

M/W/F 1ml of Ultra Rip (Infiniti) + 1ml of Test Prop a weekly dose of 903mg

i have also swapped around my Peptide and GH use a little just so i can have a good run at using a proper Boom dose of Ipam....so i now run it like this

Training days (M/W/F) 2000mcg IPAM/100mcg GHRH before bed, i intend to raise this to 4000mcg over time but to be honest the feeling and results i am getting from this dose are very good.....fullness, keeping lean, best sleep, recovery etc.....

on Tue/Thurs/Sat i have 6iu of Geno or Siazon GH before bed......

Monday nights session was Chest and Back.....

Chest:

Incline Plate loaded press 4 working sets (120kg, 140kg)

Floor Press 4 working sets (100kg x 2, 120kg x 2)

Incline Smith Press 3 working sets (120kg x 3)

Seated fly 3 working sets to failure......

Back:

Seated row (with neutral grip) 4 working sets

Pulldowns (with neutral grip) 4 working sets

pullovers 3 working sets

both chest and back where in bits the next day, so really happy with the session and my strength is coming along now......

Legs tonight....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Trained Legs last night with a couple of my clients who are getting ready for the UKBFF Port Talbot show in 2 weeks, it was there request although after i am sure they wished they never asked lol

Standing Leg Curl 4 working sets 12 - 15 reps (controlled + 1 sec squeeze at the top of the movement, keeping the upper body straight so not bent forward)

Leg press 3 working sets @ 360kg (Tempo 0-3-1-2) 12 - 15 reps + 2 Banded working sets (number 4 + 3 Band + 300kg) to failure

Lying leg curls (upper body propped up) 4 working sets 12-15 reps (see picture)



V Squats 3 working sets @ 200kg 15 reps (feet 4inch apart)

Glute Ham Raise 3 working sets to failure

Calf's:

Seated calf raise 4 working sets of 15 reps/rest of 30 sec in constant stretch position


----------



## geordie_paul (Aug 12, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> i get all my meat from Foods for Fitness buddy and the Almond butter from Cardiff Sports (Nuts n More)
> 
> it all depends on your goals, for fat loss then a P/F meal before the workout would be my choice, if not then P/C/F but this would not change the need of the amount of carbs in either the Intra or PWO Shake/Meal.....
> 
> ...


Yes I have been consuming a protein/fat meal for breakfast and then starting carbs intra workout. Would you be getting most of your carbs intra/pwo and the meal after then protein/fat meals later in the evening if you trained that morning?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

geordie_paul said:


> Yes I have been consuming a protein/fat meal for breakfast and then starting carbs intra workout. Would you be getting most of your carbs intra/pwo and the meal after then protein/fat meals later in the evening if you trained that morning?


ytes, it does not matter when my clients train the Intra/PWO/Meal after the PWO contain the majority of there daily allowance of carbs....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i had a bit of sh1t weekend, Saturday i travelled to Cardiff to be involved in my sponsors 7th birthday shindig at the Cardiff Sports Nutrition store aiming to get there for around midday.....unfortunatly on the way there i crashed my brand new car, absolutely gutted as i had only had it 3 weeks.....



i will find out today if it is written off or repairable.....

because of the crash i have some soreness in my right shoulder and back so did not train shoulders last night....

the session was just Arms tonight...

Biceps:

Standing EZ curl 3 working sets (70kg)

Standing DB curls 3 working sets (palms facing forward through the whole lift) (20kg DB's)

Seated concentration curls 3 working sets (35kg bar)

DB Spider curls 3 working sets (17.5kg DB's)

Triceps:

V Bar press downs 3 working sets

Skull crushers 4 working sets (60kg's)

Dips 4 working sets (BW +10kg)

DB Hammer curls 3 working sets (20kg DB's)

it was a great workout and my arms are in bits this morning...

really liking the BOOM dose of IPAM now getting some great sleep and recovery, and it is certainly affecting my condition in a positive way....


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> i had a bit of sh1t weekend, Saturday i travelled to Cardiff to be involved in my sponsors 7th birthday shindig at the Cardiff Sports Nutrition store aiming to get there for around midday.....unfortunatly on the way there i crashed my brand new car, absolutely gutted as i had only had it 3 weeks.....
> 
> View attachment 157625
> 
> ...


Gutted about the car mate, not gonna lie may be a write off,

With the Ipam do you only run this pre bed boom dosing on days you don't do gh?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

bail said:


> Gutted about the car mate, not gonna lie may be a write off,
> 
> With the Ipam do you only run this pre bed boom dosing on days you don't do gh?


yea really gutted buddy, i waited ages for it swell.....

i run the IPAM at 2000mcg with GHRH at 100mcg on training days before bed, then 6iu of Pharma GH on non training days (3 days each) leaving sunday totally off....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Spoke to the repairers today and it looks like my Mercedes will be repaired at a cost of 9K can't see the insurers writing it off when the car costs 28k, should take approx 2 weeks....so well happy about that.....

tonights session was legs but with hamstrings as a priority...

Standing leg curl 4 working sets of 15 1 sec squeeze at full contraction

Single leg, leg curl 3 working sets (2 legs up 1 leg down controlled)

Stiff leg deadlifts using V squat machine 4 working sets

Lying leg curl with upper body propped up 3 working sets

Leg press - 6 sets of 10 reps with 10 sec rest between sets with 200kg

Leg extensions 3 working sets to failure

Seated calf raise 4 working sets....

great session legs really pumped.....


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Fcuk that car looks wrecked! How did that happen??

Nice leg session, been doing 6x10 with 10 sec rest in between sets lately, kills me! I keep my feet on the plate between sets, do you rest them? By last 2 sets I've gotta give them a little shake to loosen them up!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> bit of a catch up for this week is in order....
> 
> Monday was a great session training Shoulders and Arms for the first time in 2 weeks, the pump was extreme....
> 
> ...


Hello mate, I'm going to be starting a timed carb plan set out in one of your stickies here http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/13379-timed-carbs.html and just wondered if I could ask a couple of questions.

I work nights Atm Tuesday to Friday, start at 7.15am finish at 5am then go home to sleep normally wake up around 11.30am and normally go to the gym around 1.30am, but I am unsure if I should start with a P/F when I wake up, then train or hold off till I get to the gym where I would begin with an intra P/C Shake then carry on with the P/C and P/C meals as set out in the sticky?

Would very much appreciate your input


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

had a busy week or so hence the reason for the lack of updates on my journal, training has been continued but have broken it up slightly different due to my day job and my coaching business being so busy.

I had went to the UKBFF Port Talbot yesterday as i normally do to be on the stand for my sponsor (Cardiff Sports Nutrition) this year i also had 3 guys in the show (2 in classics, 1 in beginners) it was a great show and the standard was really amazing best in all the qualifiers so for this year imo....

my guys did well placing 3rd and 4th in the classics and the guy in the beginners class although not placing not looking out of place in what was his first show.

training last night was at DL fitness in Rhyl, had a good session on Chest and Back...

Chest:

Seated fly 3 warmup sets followed by 3 working sets

Incline press 4 working sets (100kg, 120kg, 140kg, 140kg)

Flat bench high press (this is lowering the bar to my clavicle instead of my chest - 4 working sets (80kg)

Incline Press with bands 30kg DB's 4 working sets

Back:

Rack pulls from mid shin 5 sets of 5 reps with 140kg

Neutral grip pullups (with 3 sec descent) 5 x 5

Seated pulldowns with neutral grip 4 sets

great session really felt it afterwards...

i also switched my cycle at the weekend to Sus250 (Infiniti) and Parabolan (Baltic) i have increased the Para to just under 400mg per week with 1000mg of Sus, which is the heaviest cycle i have down in a few years.....

going to be sticking with this for probably 6-8 weeks

getting some great results with using a BOOM dose (2-4mg) of Ipam before bed 3 x week.......


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> had a busy week or so hence the reason for the lack of updates on my journal, training has been continued but have broken it up slightly different due to my day job and my coaching business being so busy.
> 
> I had went to the UKBFF Port Talbot yesterday as i normally do to be on the stand for my sponsor (Cardiff Sports Nutrition) this year i also had 3 guys in the show (2 in classics, 1 in beginners) it was a great show and the standard was really amazing best in all the qualifiers so for this year imo....
> 
> ...


How comes you're upping the dose mate and what sort of results are coming from the boom dose of Ipam? Any sides?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

just a change in pace really, its still not a high dose but wanted to see what i can get from this dose as i have been happy with the lowered dose (which was half this dose), the IPAM boom dosing apart from an awesome nights sleep, my condition is holding very nicely and overall my body comp being better without any stims or cardio......


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> just a change in pace really, its still not a high dose but wanted to see what i can get from this dose as i have been happy with the lowered dose (which was half this dose), the IPAM boom dosing apart from an awesome nights sleep, my condition is holding very nicely and overall my body comp being better without any stims or cardio......


Definitely not a high dose in comparison to some and its always good to be off stims. Just planning to put on some more size then I take it?

Running the peps alongside gh too?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

It's more about putting more depth to the muscle not size as such, I know that sounds stupid but I need to add a bit more quality over quantity

Yes using the boom dose on training days (min, wed, fri) and 6iu of pharma GH on non training days (tue, thur, sat)


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> had a busy week or so hence the reason for the lack of updates on my journal, training has been continued but have broken it up slightly different due to my day job and my coaching business being so busy.
> 
> I had went to the UKBFF Port Talbot yesterday as i normally do to be on the stand for my sponsor (Cardiff Sports Nutrition) this year i also had 3 guys in the show (2 in classics, 1 in beginners) it was a great show and the standard was really amazing best in all the qualifiers so for this year imo....
> 
> ...


Niel Andrews condition was pretty darn good looking at some of the photos.

Do you take anything with the ipam an,or on its own mate.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Neil looked awesome best i have seen him....

i take the IPAM with 100mcg of Mod GRF



mal said:


> Niel Andrews condition was pretty darn good looking at some of the photos.
> 
> Do you take anything with the ipam an,or on its own mate.


----------



## Showcase (Jun 21, 2013)

Pscarb can you contact me somehow - coaching, sorry for offtop


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Showcase said:


> Pscarb can you contact me somehow - coaching, sorry for offtop


there is no way to contact you buddy as i cannot pm you, i will be relaunching my web site next week there will be contact details on there buddy.

been absent yet again seems when i make a journal update i then cannot keep up with it due to either my day job or my online coaching.....

so a quick update.....Team Pscarb clients have been busy with many competing over the last few weeks, here are some of the guys and girls..

Martin, Graham and Craig all competed at the UKBFF Port Talbot show

Craig did not place in the 1st timers class but held his own on stage and had the best pair of wheels up there....



Graham placed 4th in the classics class



Martin placed 3rd in the classics class.



all these guys have been working with me for the last 12 months

Kelley is a client i have worked with for the last 4yrs, she competes in both NABBA and the BNBF, she won the BNBF Welsh figure title this year and then came 4th at the finals.

this shot is from the Welsh



Mark, is a client of mine in Australia, i have been working with Mark for the last 20 weeks...this picture was start of prep and then 2 days before the show



i have one more client competing this weekend at the NABBA central show, Lauren has been with me for the last 12 months and should do well on saturday.....

so as you can see it has been a busy time for me.....

my own training has been going well, i managed a PB on rack pulls of 220kg on monday night along with performing a 80kg front squat for the first time since my accident in 1996......

training Monday - Back/Chest

Back:

Rack Pulls 5 x 5

Neutral grip pulldowns 4 working sets

On bench bent over DB row 4 working sets

Straight arm pullovers - supersetted with - Neutral grip chins 3 working sets

Chest:

Plate loaded incline press 4 working sets

Seated flat press supersetted with Pec Deck 4 working sets

Wednesday session was Legs (dominant Hamstrings)

Lying leg curl 4 working sets

V Squat 4 working sets

Standing single leg curl 4 working sets

Reverse Hypers 4 working sets

Leg extensions 4 working sets

DB SLDL 3 working sets.....

i am still on cycle coming to the end of week 3, the cycle is Parabolan and Sus250, i have also altered the way i use GH and peptides for the time being, this is my current protocol.

Training days (M/W/F) 5iu of Pharma GH (geno) PWO then 4mg of IPAM/100mcg of Mod GRF before bed

None Training days (Tue/Thur/Sat) 5iu of GH before bed..

the results are good and it certainly is keeping me lean whilst i increase my daily calories.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i finally got my Rack pull from monday on to Youtube


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> i finally got my Rack pull from monday on to Youtube


Nice work big guy :thumb:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

new TeamPscarb website, just updated it really happy with how it has come out.....

Team Pscarb


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

time to update this log seeing as i have been neglecting it of late....

i am coming to the end of my current cycle and the results have been very good, my weight is up to 226lbs in decent condition, i am very happy with my physique at the moment and the cycle did its job, strength and weight is up.....

went down to train with Phil Learney 2 weeks ago and he helped me address some issues i have with balance in my shoulder area, it was a great session and i am sure my physique will benefit......

i am still training 3 days a week, using a training style that focusses more on Chest & Back, i will be increasing the days i train after christmas but for now this method is working well.....

Mondays session was the start of the 3 week phase, so Chest & Back, in this session Chest is dominant so a slightly higher volume than Back.

Chest:

Banded Incline DB press 4 working sets (47.5kg)

Banded Bench Press 2 working sets without bands/3 banded sets

Flat machine fly 4 working sets

Dips 1 set to failure

Back:

Deadstop Bent Over Row 4 working sets

Seated Neutral grip pulldowns 4 working sets

Chins Neutral grip 2 working sets to failure (3 sec descent on each rep and hang at the end of each set)

it was a intense session, both Chest and Back fully pumped and aching.......

me and my normal training partners where joined by a new guy last night, not sure he has trained in such an intense way as he did last night, but he is coming back for more on Wednesday for legs......

my diet has been very good but in some ways to good calorie wise, my appetite has been compromised on the cycle, i think it might be the Parabolan and i worked out my calories last week and found i was only eating 2500calories a day, still growing but need to start to push these up....


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

Excellent update to the site Paul, the post about the blood ranges etc is big help to me personally thanks


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

no problem buddy glad you like the site


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

I could not train Legs on Wednesday due to a small strain in my left quad, i went to see my physio and we agreed no quad work for a few weeks, it is nothing really bad but something i need to sort before it gets any worse, i was tired Wednesday night so decided to leave the Hamstring/Calf workout until Thursday.

Wednesday night was a bad night as i was suffering from a migraine from tension in my neck, so i did not sleep well and the migraine lasted all of Thursday.....although i did manage to get into the gym to get a good Hamstring/Glute and Calf session in.....

Calf's:

Standing Raise 5 working sets with 30 sec hard stretch between sets

Hamstring:

Lying leg curl (upper body propped up) 5 sets

GHR 4 working sets

Standing Leg curl Supersetted with BB Bridges 4 working sets

Does not look much but it was a good session.......

Friday was a better day all round, my tensions migraine had gone and i was feeling much more positive after a decent nights sleep on Thursday night, so back to training with the guys friday night......

In this workout system i prioritise Back and Chest so on the first week this lands on both Monday & Friday, although on the Friday it is a Back dominant session......

Back:

The first exercise after a good warmup was a Tri-Set

Rack pulls 8 reps (180kg)

then onto

Close grip pulldowns 8 reps (making sure there was a 1sec squeeze at the bottom of the movement)

then onto

DB pullovers 8 reps (or failure)






this ti-set really pumped the back out, its been a long time since i did DB pullovers, they felt good and my Shoulder injury did not get in the way, so all good......

We then moved onto Meadow Rows doing 4 working sets

Next was a Superset of Rear felt flys and low pull rows, both were completed under control with a pause at full contraction, this lowered the weight that was used but really made the muscle work....

Chest:

Incline Smith press 4 working sets (took a small tip from Mark Coles for this and made sure i kept my chest arched through the movement so not to drop the emphasis onto the anterior delts)

Seated flat flies 4 working set (each set taken to failure)

that was it and another great session, now for a relaxing weekend before hitting Shoulders and Arms on monday....

my diet has been very good but in some ways to good calorie wise, my appetite has been compromised of late, i worked out my calories last week and found i was only eating 2500 calories a day, still growing but need to start to push this number up....

so i am nursing a few small niggles at the moment, i will rest to make sure these don't get any worse, whilst still trying to push my physique forward, all be it a tad slower than i wanted to...

but the positives are that my sessions are good and overall i have my health......


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

last week was a good week of training, felt good in all the workouts and through the week when outside of the gym.

these are the sessions from last week.

Monday: Shoulders & Arms

Laying DB rear delts 4 working sets

Seated machine press 4 working sets

Single arm bent over cable row 4 working sets

Seated DB side raise 3 working sets

Biceps:

EZ curl 4 working sets (2 normal grip heavy/2 wide grip lighter)

Standing DB curl 4 working sets (palms facing forward throughout the movement)

Concentration curls 2 working sets to failure

Triceps:

Rope pressdowns 4 working sets

EZ skull crushers 4 working sets

Close grip press ups to failure

this was a great session the pump in both my arms and shoulders was immense, in part down to the new PreWO sup i am using, Gaspari's Superpump 3.0

I was travelling to Heathrow on Wednesday so took the opportunity to stop off and train with Tom Blackman at his gym in Bristol, i still had a niggle in my left quad so we did not do any quad work, it was just Hamstrings and Glutes.......

Wednesdays session:

Seated curl - 4 sets of 25 to pump the blood into the muscle

Romanian deadlifts 4 working sets

GHR's - 4 working sets (last 2 sets where to failure around the 6-7rep range

Reverse Hyper extensions 4 working sets

Lying leg curls 4 working sets

we then went into the functional cardio room, Tom has extended his gym to include a huge are for this type of cardio/workout......

the session was followed by 3 rounds of the following

high prowler push-15m with 60kg

low prowler push-15m with 60kg

farmers walk 15 with 20kg per arm x 2

13kg Slam ball x 10

really enjoyed the cardio although i was breathing out my ass for a while lol......

i travelled back home from Heathrow on Friday, so again took the opportunity to train at Tom's gym (Ministry of Fitness) for my Chest & Back session

Chest:

Incline Banded DB press 4 working sets

Flat Banded bench press 3 working sets

Incline Smith press 3 working sets

Cable X Overs 3 working sets

Back:

Underhand pulldowns (hammer strength) 4 working sets

Deadstop Bent over row 3 working sets

Seated row 3 working sets

Then as i did on Wednesday i followed the workout with the same functional cardio session

3 rounds of the following

high prowler push-15m with 60kg

low prowler push-15m with 60kg

farmers walk 15 with 20kg per arm x 2

13kg Slam ball x 10

like i said at the beginning a great week and my strength is getting better........


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> Wednesdays session:
> 
> Seated curl - 4 sets of 25 to pump the blood into the muscle
> 
> ...


nice work big fella.

How you finding the stuff that is directly acting on your spinal area Paul? Like the deads, hypers and certain extent the (dreaded) GHRs, or even the farmers and prowlers where you are having vertical pressure through it.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

DiggyV said:


> nice work big fella.
> 
> How you finding the stuff that is directly acting on your spinal area Paul? Like the deads, hypers and certain extent the (dreaded) GHRs, or even the farmers and prowlers where you are having vertical pressure through it.


the romanian dead did give me some trouble so had to go light on them but everything else was fine buddy, the functional stuff had no issue on my spine....


----------



## Vikingz (Jul 27, 2014)

Just finish reading 28 pages, damn it took me straight 2 days lol I've learn a lot from you Paul, diet, supplement, etc, thank you. Will be looking forward in your update Paul.


----------



## Vikingz (Jul 27, 2014)

Oh yeah anyway Paul, do you take your pre-workout boosters with protein? Or you take protein first an hour before training then pre-workout booster 30 minutes before training? I'm sorry, I just lost which pages you just explained this or maybe in other threads. I just read lots of your threads. lol. And I'm sorry, English isn't my first language, so please excuse any mistakes. Thank you Paul.


----------



## nickynoo (Dec 8, 2012)

Impressed mate


----------



## Lukehh (Nov 14, 2012)

@Pscarb what ratio to test do you recommend with parabolin? 2:1?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Vikingz said:


> Oh yeah anyway Paul, do you take your pre-workout boosters with protein? Or you take protein first an hour before training then pre-workout booster 30 minutes before training? I'm sorry, I just lost which pages you just explained this or maybe in other threads. I just read lots of your threads. lol. And I'm sorry, English isn't my first language, so please excuse any mistakes. Thank you Paul.


I eat approx 90minutes before a workout then take my preworkout 30min before mate


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Lukehh said:


> @Pscarb what ratio to test do you recommend with parabolin? 2:1?


I always prefer to use a 2:1 ratio with Test:Tren unless I am in the last month or so of a prep then I switch that round


----------



## Vikingz (Jul 27, 2014)

Thank you Paul. Anyway, any updates? Love to read your post lol but yeah always a big help to me, thanks.. and yeah you on cycle now mate?


----------



## Lukehh (Nov 14, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> I always prefer to use a 2:1 ratio with Test:Tren unless I am in the last month or so of a prep then I switch that round


I take it the swap round 1 month out is purely for asthetics?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Lukehh said:


> I take it the swap round 1 month out is purely for asthetics?


yes


----------



## Lukehh (Nov 14, 2012)

@Pscarb

I am going to inject 8iu of hgh then do a blood test 3 hours later to get a rough indication of its quality for everyones benefit. Do i do the injection as usual sub-q or must this be IM?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Sub Q is fine mate


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

hey everyone its been a long time since i updated this journal, well prep is over and i have to say it was probably the hardest both physically and mentally i have done in my 25yrs of competing, i placed 7th at the British out of 16 guys close to the top 6 but not close enough, no excuses as the standard was very high it was just not my day....

so currently i am keeping lean for my holiday in 6-7 weeks time, we are 3 weeks post show, i was 199-200lbs on show day as of last monday i was 209lbs so happy were i am at the moment condition wise.

training has been dropped down to 3 days a week M/W/F using the Fortitude training system that i used when i was working with Dr Scott Stevenson, love the training style and i gained well on it......

cardio is in at 10min HIIT (Battle ropes/Ball slams) followed by 20-25min LISS on a treadmill 5 days a week, mainly because i am awake at 5.45 and have nothing to do apart from go to the gym.....

diet wise i have increased calories to approx. 2750 on training days and 2250 on none training days with the weekends very relaxed, i am tracking calories with MyFitnessPal mainly because i aim to push carbs up as far as i can without sacrificing condition, i eat all my carbs around my training session on training days and alternate meals on none training days.

i am using just Primo (400mg week) and Anavar (30mg daily) for these weeks running up to my holiday more as a trial to see what it will give me, i have also added 4iu if Insulin (humalog) with 3.6 of Pharma GH PreWO and then 3.6iu of pharma GH in the morning before cardio i run this M/W/F

i am going to add in 2mg of CJC1295 with DAC per week from next week, plus i have added 300mcg of BPC157 daily to help with a shoulder injury i have.......


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Congrats on all the hard work and the 7th Paul, Enjoy hols.


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> hey everyone its been a long time since i updated this journal, well prep is over and i have to say it was probably the hardest both physically and mentally i have done in my 25yrs of competing, i placed 7th at the British out of 16 guys close to the top 6 but not close enough, no excuses as the standard was very high it was just not my day....
> 
> so currently i am keeping lean for my holiday in 6-7 weeks time, we are 3 weeks post show, i was 199-200lbs on show day as of last monday i was 209lbs so happy were i am at the moment condition wise.
> 
> ...


So currently your running 7.2 iu 3 days a week?

Will you run the Dac along side the gh??


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

no not at the same time now, my holiday dates have changed so will run the Pharma GH with no CJC


----------

